# Cyber Cycle Sisters! ---- 2 BFPs again this month, we are on a roll sisters!!



## kanga

Hi Girls

So :witch: is due tomorrow, is she for anyone else? Id love a TTC buddy xx

EDIT: Calling all 28 day girls who have just ovulated. Come and get your bfp alongside the Cyber Cycle Sisters!

:yipee:


----------



## hb1

Hi Kanga - I got my AF today!! starting the clear blue fertility monitor tomorrow morning.

I had a mc in Dec - was the worst birthday ever! I have PCOS which can make things trickier :(.

Am hoping this is my month!! hx


----------



## Dannib247

hi lovely af is due tommora for me also lets hope she stays away though :) x


----------



## ronshi

Mt AF was due 3 days ago! I've had several BFNs and optimism went downhill today when I got more PMS. I wish it wd just come already! Grrrrrr!


----------



## hb1

Hot water bottles to the ready!!


----------



## Lolly W

My AF was due yesterday but I think she's going to put in an appearance today. I'm also starting with the CBFM once she arrives. I've not used one before so fingers crossed it's pretty straight forward!


----------



## hb1

Hi Lolly - my first go with the cbfm too - pressed my m button today! did it at 9am so my testing window will be 6am-12pm. fxd it works!!


----------



## kanga

hi Girls! thanks for all your replies. Well the :witch: didn't appear but I got a BFN this morning with an ERPT, boo hoo!

What's cbfp, maybe I should try this !


----------



## kanga

DanniB - did she get ya?:hugs:


----------



## kanga

So sorry for your loss HB1. Are you getting back on track now? I feel I really need another pregnancy after my MMC, am so desperate for a BFP its so silly!

Let me know how the CBFM goes ..:hug:


----------



## hb1

Still having bad days but I think I am ok as I can be. I am desperate to be pg again too - I think if I am and paased the 7-8 week mark by my "due date" in July then I'd be much happier. And then I know that I'll be petrified of mc again ( have a 45% chance of it happening ) so will prob only be happy when I actually have a healthy baby in my arms!!! But all we can do is get as healthy as possible, lose the stress ( if poss!! ) and bd as much as possible - def hoping the fm will help understand my cycles - hopefully the pcos won't get in the way!!!

Hope your oh is on call for bd duty for a weeks time!!

Also found this baby making advice posted it on another thread but might be handy!!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

:hugs: & :dust: to you!!

hx


----------



## Dannib247

hb hugs hunni xxx 
k- not as yet hun still waiting grr i can feel it but theres no af if that makes sence 
xx


----------



## hb1

kanga said:


> hi Girls! thanks for all your replies. Well the :witch: didn't appear but I got a BFN this morning with an ERPT, boo hoo!
> 
> What's cbfp, maybe I should try this !

Clear blue fertility monitor is a super duper ov kit - you get the monitor and then you get test sticks - you start it up when you get your period and then turn it on each day, at certain days it asks for a test, you use your stick and pop it in the monitor and it works out if you are at low, high or peak fertility. It monitors oestrogen to find your high days as this increases and when it peaks it kicks off your lh surge. The monitor also tests lh and when it picks up the surge it tells you you're on a peak fertility day. It learns your cycle so can even tell you when you're about to come on your period.

I got the fm off amazon for £50 then 2 mths test sticks for £14 - you can get off ebay too for the same price. Amazons price seems to fluctuate depending on the deals.


----------



## goddess25

I am joining here too... AF finally arrived today 6 days late! I have never been so glad to see my period because now i can concentrate on this cycle. Lets hope this is the month for all of us!


----------



## hb1

Hey there Goddess - fxd this is our month!!! plenty of bding and high energy foods to keep our oh's in "the zone"!! fxd for December babies!! hx


----------



## mandy121

my af due thursday and was goping for pos but tested ands neg,.. love to chat and be buddys as its nice to have some one else to go through it with x


----------



## kanga

Sounds like the CBFMs are great, I'll look into getting one tonight!

If she turns up I'm going to do the plan hb1 mentioned, who's with me!

mandy, if Af hasnt arrived yet do you think youre still in? I'm still (stupidly?) thinking I may get a HPT+ 

Here's hoping. Dust, dust, dust ... !


----------



## hb1

I'm with you!!


----------



## Dannib247

im with you 2 hun! did af not arrive for you yet either? xx


----------



## mandy121

kanga said:


> Sounds like the CBFMs are great, I'll look into getting one tonight!
> 
> If she turns up I'm going to do the plan hb1 mentioned, who's with me!
> 
> mandy, if Af hasnt arrived yet do you think youre still in? I'm still (stupidly?) thinking I may get a HPT+
> 
> Here's hoping. Dust, dust, dust ... !


well i think im in with chance still but some thing still tells me it is a no as so many neg tests lol .. af due tomorow .. wen ur af due hun x


----------



## Dannib247

mandy pma hun you will get your bfp, you will get your bfp, good luck chick xx


----------



## hb1

Fxd it is a BFP you guys!!:)


----------



## Lolly W

Still no sign of the witch for me!


----------



## mandy121

Dannib247 said:


> mandy pma hun you will get your bfp, you will get your bfp, good luck chick xx[/QUOT
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> aww ty hun u to hun ..


----------



## Dannib247

lolly really?? have you tested yet omg so excited for you !! xx


----------



## kanga

I was due today but no sign. I've got loads of spots today and am grumpy so maybe she will turn up tomorrow. I'm assuming my cycles are back to 28 days, but I suspect they may not be. I've only had 1 period since MMC and was really hoping I'd be back on 28 days now so I can start tracking.

OH has just suggested going to Tesco for a CBFM but think I'll hold off til :witch: turns up! PMA!

Looks like we are all still in for now :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## kanga

mandy121 said:


> kanga said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like the CBFMs are great, I'll look into getting one tonight!
> 
> If she turns up I'm going to do the plan hb1 mentioned, who's with me!
> 
> mandy, if Af hasnt arrived yet do you think youre still in? I'm still (stupidly?) thinking I may get a HPT+
> 
> Here's hoping. Dust, dust, dust ... !
> 
> 
> well i think im in with chance still but some thing still tells me it is a no as so many neg tests lol .. af due tomorow .. wen ur af due hun xClick to expand...

I was due today but no sign. I've got loads of spots today and am grumpy so maybe she will turn up tomorrow. I'm assuming my cycles are back to 28 days, but I suspect they may not be. I've only had 1 period since MMC and was really hoping I'd be back on 28 days now so I can start tracking.

OH has just suggested going to Tesco for a CBFM but think I'll hold off til :witch: turns up! PMA!

Looks like we are all still in for now xx


----------



## Dannib247

yes we are kanga hopefully it means we all get our bfps :) xx


----------



## kanga

except hb who will bear us all to the :sex: 
:winkwink:

baby dust to all x


----------



## hb1

I'm off my rocker on neurofen and codiene!! Have booked my oh in for 23rd Feb!!

Yey!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Dannib247 said:


> lolly really?? have you tested yet omg so excited for you !! xx

I'm sure the witch is on her broomstick and getting close. I tested Sunday with a FRER and got a BFN so I'm sure it's not my BFP month :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## Dannib247

QUOTE=Lolly W;4456640]


Dannib247 said:


> lolly really?? have you tested yet omg so excited for you !! xx

I'm sure the witch is on her broomstick and getting close. I tested Sunday with a FRER and got a BFN so I'm sure it's not my BFP month :nope: :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

im feeling like she will be here first thing tommoro for me..7but we are still in for now so till she shows up pma!! and you could have tested to early on sunday when will you test again if she doesnt arrive im thinking of friday with fmu trying so hard not get ahead of myself this month though good luck cherub xx :happydance:


----------



## kanga

I did a FRER this morning at work - negative :cry:

Not giving up just yet - PMA!


----------



## mandy121

i did lots tests and neg. i got smily face on clearblue ov on the 5th so i think i ov on the 6th so that would make me 11 dpo today .. does that sound right ??


----------



## Lolly W

Still no witch but I'm so convinced she's on her way it's untrue. I think I'm with you Danni, I'll pop out for a test later for tomorrow's fmu if no sign by lunch time today. Why, why, why do our bodies do this to us? I'm cd30 today and I'm always bang on 28 days so this is mega unusual for me to be late. 

I'm spotty, really emotional and grumpy, tired and thirsty which are all regular af symptoms for me. No boob pain or anything so I'm not getting excited.


----------



## Dannib247

it so bizzarre im usually bang on 28days too where the heck is af!! it really feels as though shes here but shes not..just checked cm by my cervix and loads of cm (i cant find my cervix either) arrgghh i want my bfp or my frikken af lol !! so whos testing tommoro then ladies i am providing i havnt had a visit :) good luck to todays testers!!
kanga when are you testing again?? xx


----------



## Dannib247

mandy that sounds right hun!! any sign of af today chick? xx


----------



## hb1

I used to be a 29 day cycle type of a gal but 1st af was 35 days and this cycle was 34 days - pants pants pants!!!


----------



## kanga

i can't cope with testing again. Have already done 5 in the last week!!
I'm currenly spotting and hoping its IB. But its probably the :witch: teasing me

Why does it have to be so difficult!!


----------



## hb1

it is pants but at this point what will be will be and all that. Sit down, have a brew and chiiiiiilllllax :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I agree with hb1 - I'm cool about it now. I just want af to start so that I can get using my CBFM!


----------



## Dannib247

i think im out girls never mind stil have my fingers crossed for you all though!! good luck xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Danni - gutted for you but on the chi/ying&yang etc etc side of things - when one cycle ends another begins - and getting pg this month would bring a baby just in time for christmas!! they look so cute in those little christmas suits!!!!


----------



## Dannib247

lol am loving that thought :) im loads more relaxed than i have ben for the past few years kind of taking it as it comes so im not too down strange :) xx now cbfm im getting one of them bad boys haha xx


----------



## hb1

cool - you can start them any day up to day 5 of your cycle - I am going to temp alongside it just to see whether the high and peak days mirror any pattern in my temps....


----------



## hb1

theres one ending on ebay in 2mins!!


----------



## hb1

£45


----------



## Dannib247

just missed it boooo!! i dont think im going to get one this cycle actually im trying to cut back might just totally chill out till i start my acupuncture :) x


----------



## hb1

loads of ladies have really rated acupuncture to aid ttc so def worth doing it hx


----------



## Lolly W

Still no sign this end so fingers crossed. I haven't unwrapped my CBFM yet just in case I get my BFP and can re-sell it on eBay!


----------



## hb1

Fxd she stays away!!


----------



## Dannib247

i might be back in the game ladies :D it was light brown cm spotting was due af yesterday morning hmmmm what does everyone think? xx


----------



## kanga

Dannib247 said:


> i might be back in the game ladies :D it was light brown cm spotting was due af yesterday morning hmmmm what does everyone think? xx


Could be! Fx'd. Has it stopped completely? With my 1st preg I had spotting on my Af due day but then it stopped. Have you got any FRERs, you could test first thing tomorrow :idea:

Hugs & dust x


----------



## Dannib247

yup totally stopped, gone back to lotion watery discharge think it was that anyway tinged brown that made me think af was here? if shes not arrived by the morning i think i may go and see the doc in the afternoon see what they say as i havnt got the money to spend on tests and ive only got ics in the house x
what about everyone else all afs gone awol?? yay!! xx


----------



## Lolly W

Dannib247 said:


> yup totally stopped, gone back to lotion watery discharge think it was that anyway tinged brown that made me think af was here? if shes not arrived by the morning i think i may go and see the doc in the afternoon see what they say as i havnt got the money to spend on tests and ive only got ics in the house x
> what about everyone else all afs gone awol?? yay!! xx

Morning!

We're in exactly the same boat Danni! Sorry if tmi but...... I wore a pad when I got out the bath last night as I thought af was coming. When I checked it later I had about 3 or 4 small brown spots on it. This morning nothing at all so nothing through the night and completely stopped this morning when I wiped.

What the hell's going on? I've never had this before. I can usually say to the minute when af is coming and it's always day 28. Today is day 31 but I'm not pregnant as the FRER I did Sunday was BFN.

Grrrrrr.

Ps All this mucking about must be because I spent £65 on a CBFM and want to get started using it!


----------



## kanga

I'm really excited for you both! Your Sunday FRER may have been too early, can you do another
She got me yesterday. Had a blow out in Boots this morning and got a CBFm , stick & conceive+!!


----------



## Lolly W

Hmmm, had another brown 'blob' just now so maybe she's just taking her time arriving. This is so weird and bloody irritating! 

I've just bought some cheap hpts on eBay so, if they arrive tomorrow, I'll test again then.

Danni - what's happening with you?


----------



## Dannib247

morning ladies she caught me this morning days late grrr the bizzarre thing is last night ive never had that before god knows what went on there but hey ho next month it is :) ok lolly looks like its all down to you chick keep us posted i really hope you get your bfp!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

I'm out! Witch arrived this morning with a vengeance. Feeling a bit disappointed - you'd think I'd be used to it by now. Anyway I'm just about to settle down on the sofa and watch the Time Traveller's Wife on dvd with hubby - perfect.

Will be starting my CBFM tomorrow as I'd forgotten to buy batteries!

See you all here at ov time I guess!


----------



## hb1

Oh Lolly - so sorry she got you, hope the pain isn't too bad - enjoy the DVD!! oh and chocolate is very handy at these times!!

hx


----------



## Dannib247

aww lolly gutted for ya chick :( well thats me done now too see ya in 2 weeks all :) - yeah right lol this month will will all get our bfps!! luckiest month of the year is march :) (says the irish woman :lol:) xx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Oh Lolly - so sorry she got you, hope the pain isn't too bad - enjoy the DVD!! oh and chocolate is very handy at these times!!
> 
> hx

He he he, munched a big bar of chocolate, wine gums and popcorn! Pressed my 'm' button this morning so let's see what the CBFM reveals this month!

Good luck all xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Dannib247 said:


> aww lolly gutted for ya chick :( well thats me done now too see ya in 2 weeks all :) - yeah right lol this month will will all get our bfps!! luckiest month of the year is march :) (says the irish woman :lol:) xx

Hubby's birthday is 13th March so fingers crossed!


----------



## kanga

Good luck with CBFMs everyone, see ya back here soon. This could be our month!


----------



## hb1

cd10 and still on low fertility on the cbfm - took the oppotunity to have my smear ( lol!) I know all the funnest places in town!!!!!


----------



## hb1

cbfm cd11 - high fertility - could see a definite decrease in the oestrogen line - this dips just before the LH surge - no lh line tho - will see what happens tomorrow - gutted as no bding today as am in work and oh has overtime tonight so will leave before I get home!!!! and didn't feel like it yesterday after the smear!!! fingers crossed I don't miss it!!!!


----------



## Decemberbride

Kanga - how you getting on?


----------



## kanga

CD9 - high fertility. We are bding every other day just in case! 

The instructions said sometimes you dont go up to peak fertility which is a bit worrying but we'll have to wait and see. 

I quite like the CBFP. Each morn DH turns it on, passes me the stick, I then wet and give back to him. Its like a military operation! Quite exciting when it jumped up to high!!

He's also temping me!! He wakes up before me, so he sticks the thermom in my mouth and notes down all the temps!! I'm spoiled :thumbup:

hb1 - where did you see the oestrogen surge - is that on the CBFM, I may be missing something ..What about you Decemberbride? (did you get married last Dec?)

:dust: and PMA to all!!


----------



## hb1

There are 2 possible lines on the stick window - one oestrogen, the other lh - the oestrogen line will usually darken then lighten just b4 the lh line starts getting darker and that's when it should pick up the lh surge and would say peak....


----------



## aussiettc

i started bleeding on 22 of Feb with a mc so i could use a cycle buddy to help get me thorough this one. My cycle is usually between 5 and 6 weeks.:-({|=


----------



## hb1

Sounds like you're around the same cycle then!! Hope you've got you're oh booked in for all the bding :)

hx


----------



## kanga

So sorry about your mc aussie. Did it occur naturally? 

I got my first Af after MC after the usual 28 days. Sounds like you should be on similar cycle to us girls, welcome xx and :hugs:


----------



## everthingX

Hi Kanga, I'm on CD2 (today) I am also looking for a TTC buddy, please get in touch if this is a good match :O))



kanga said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> So :witch: is due tomorrow, is she for anyone else? Id love a TTC buddy xx


----------



## everthingX

Sorry just realised you posted on 16th, didnt spot date, d'oh!


----------



## hb1

nevermind - am sure there are folks on cd2 on here somewhere - Someone started a ttc buddy support thread so could be a good way of finding someone at your cycle stage :) if not we're always here hx


----------



## hb1

cbfm says peak fertility cd13 :)


----------



## kanga

Hurrah, v exciting! Get :sex: !!

:yipee:

I'm still on high :shrug:


----------



## hb1

Are you getting the one line on the left side of the window? is it getting darker or lighter?


----------



## hb1

or do you have 2 lines?


----------



## kanga

I have 2 lines. yesterday one was definitely darker than the other. Today they were about the same. thoughts?


----------



## hb1

if the left line is getting lighter this is your oestrogen - your oestrogen dips just before your LH surge :)

ps using softcups for the first time and they are pretty cool!! was a bit scared but really easy to use - just fxd they help!!


----------



## kanga

wow you're really going for it this month, I thought softcups were a tampon replacement. I really need to start paying more attention to the threads I read. I'm off to research on softcups!!
:plane:

ok, so have read up. Where did you buy yours? Do you think a large Boots would have them? I want some now!!


----------



## hb1

I got mine off ebay - £20 for 24 - proper bo!!


----------



## hb1

I read through the softcups thread on ttc - loads of the women now have "pregnant/expecting" on their status now!!


----------



## Lolly W

JUst seen this! I'm now on an early morning eBay softcup quest!


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> I got mine off ebay - £20 for 24 - proper bo!!

Me again, how did you find them on eBay? My search for 'softcup' just brings up thousands on bras!


----------



## kanga

cd13 peak fertility, we were at it this morning, made me late for work hehe!!

I'll also be trouncing ebay today and probably Boots as well. I really need a soft cup today.


----------



## hb1

search for "Instead soft cups" - happy bding!!


----------



## hb1

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Soft...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item5ad730a28c

here's a link to the ebay site - even cheaper!!


----------



## kanga

thanks for the link, I have just purchased. they should arrive tomorrow, hurrah!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies. Thank you Kanga for inviting me to join this thread. Boy am I glad to be here. I had just posted a new thread 'CD15 and looking for TTC buddy' not knowing that this lovely thread already existed.
A little background on me, am on CD15 and should be ovulating any time soon. Am not using CBFM but am using ovulation strips. We've already started :sex: every other day as dont want to miss the window.
I too bought the softcups (6 pack from the smefertility site) but am yet to use one. am a little nervous about it. I've watched the clips on how to put it in and how to remove it but just have to pluck up the courage to use it. Will try it after the next BD and let you all know how I get on. DH had a giggle when I showed it to him, looking forward to the awkward positions I have to get in to avoid leakage whilst I attempt puting one in lol


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies, can I join this thread - I was going to reply to the keys CD15 thread but saw she'd moved here!!

I'm CD13, positive opk this a.m so prob ovulate tomorrow, really nervous and excited as this is first cycle TTC after m/c, full of pma at the moment but think will be crushed by a bfn this cycle and dreading the 2WW.

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## kanga

Yes of course welcome! 

Its great to have some people to go through this with, the more the merrier. In a way it is also nice to be around people who have recently had a m/c too. m/c and TTC aren't things I talk about with friends day to day!

Happy :sex: everyone. I'm also not looking forward to trying the cups but we will haev to see what they are like!


----------



## hb1

I put my softcups in after bding while lying down - was easier than when I had a trial go. You can tell when it's all the way in - the plastic ring goes just behind the pelvic bone - it shapes to your shape and you can't feel it once it's in - you can keep it in for up to 12 hours so if you bd before you go to bed / work you can leave it in the whole time you're asleep / in work.

Another bonus is less mess :blush:

hx


----------



## hb1

Oh and welcome The Key and Queenie - will be cool to share the trials and tribulations with everyone :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 - can you post a link to the softcups on eBay? I can't find them! xx


----------



## kanga

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Softcu...item5ad730a28c


----------



## hb1

Hi All - I just thought this graph might be useful - especially for the CBFMers amongst us - just so you can see how the oestrogen line will work alongside the lh line. if you click on it you can get a larger version
 



Attached Files:







mentrual cycle.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kanga

Lolly, I've just read your journal, its very endearing and you may have just found yourself a stalker! Best of luck that you can turn it into your pregnancy journal soon. Roll on the CBFM assisted :BFP: !!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I threw away all my leftover softcups when I got my bfp before!! Tempted fate!! Just wanted to say though I was terrified when I saw the size of them but as HB1 said they slip in really easily when you're lying down and I couldn't believe that I couldn't feel them. Good Luck on your first go with them!!

I just went for reflexology and god it was really hurting in a couple of places and she said that was my uterus area - I hope it doesn't mean it hasn't healed yet from m/c. She said it looked like I'd be ovulating on left this month and I did have O pain on my left this afternoon. Cant get OH up the stairs till this football over though!!!!!!!!!!! 25 mins to go. Come on England my eggy is waiting.


----------



## kanga

hehe, I'm waiting for the footie to finish too!

I used to have reflexology, forgot how good it was. Sounds like you had a good session today.

I'm hoping my softcups turn up tomorrow and that eggy doesnt appear before they arrive!


----------



## hb1

Let's hope it doesn't go to penalties! :)


----------



## hb1

kanga said:


> hehe, I'm waiting for the footie to finish too!
> 
> I used to have reflexology, forgot how good it was. Sounds like you had a good session today.
> 
> I'm hoping my softcups turn up tomorrow and that eggy doesnt appear before they arrive!

until then it's legs in the air Ms Kanga!:thumbup:


----------



## kanga

No penalties, hurrah! England win & DH in good mood, alls good. I'm off to bed!!:happydance:
Have a good evening x


----------



## hb1

Go get your bean Kanga!! :)


----------



## goddess25

I am CD15 can I join this thread too please. Hope your all doing well.


----------



## kanga

yes of course! welcome x
hows it going godess? Have you ov'd yet, are you using CBFM/temping/opks? Sorry for all the questions!
K xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Does anyone know - after an opk is positive for the first time( for me that was tues evening) how long are you fertile for/should you bd for? I really don't understand opks. This morning was still positive, tonight negative!! Should I still bd tomorrow? Oh God its almost the 2 week wait. Time never goes slower!!!


----------



## goddess25

Kanga in answer to your questions so far I just monitor my CM.. I have been pregnant 3 times but have 1 child and my technique is to BD CD8,10,12,14,16,18 as my ov seems to vary... my first preg i got preg on CD9 as that was the only time I BD..

I dont temp or use opks yet... we will see what happens first. I started trying for #2 in Dec and got preg had m/c in jan, had my period in feb and here we are again ttc. We will see what happens. I have EWCM today so will BD today and CD18. 

What do you all use?


----------



## kanga

wow godess thats a lot of :sex: it seems to work tho, congrats on the safe arrival of your baby, I am very sorry for your losses too. 
most of us on here are using cbfm for the first time this month. I tried opks but found it really inconvenient and i never seemed to catch ov which was frustrating.
I'm also tempting and it was high today so I must have ov'd!

Queenie I think you have 12-24 hours from ov when you can still fertilise the egg. I would keep bding just in case! its weird you had 2 days of opk+. i never had one when i was opk-ing. 

Fgx'd for the CBFM! Where is everyone else up to, I'm on my 3rd day of peak fertility!!


----------



## Lolly W

Hi everyone! 

I've just had my 2nd peak day on cbfm this morning. We bd'd the night of my high, the morning of my 1st peak, the night of my 1st peak and, now I'm on my 2nd peak, DH is shattered!

Nearly the dreaded 2ww. Aaaargh!

Fingers crossed for us all. How's everyone doing?

xx


----------



## Dannib247

exciting stuff ladies i was good this month and didnt use a thing :) so its guess work again (i was going a little crazy with temping n opks etc) but im really thinking about cbfm for next month lets see how you lovelys get on :) xxx arrgghh the dreaded 2 week wait booo :) xx


----------



## hb1

Just in the 2ww - going to start my oestrogen experiment with the test sticks on Monday so should be interesting


----------



## Dannib247

looking forward to the results hb!!


----------



## Lolly W

Yay, Danni's back! I can't believe we're back in the 2ww zone already. Get ready for the next fortnight to draaaaaaag!


----------



## TripleB

Lolly W said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just had my 2nd peak day on cbfm this morning. We bd'd the night of my high, the morning of my 1st peak, the night of my 1st peak and, now I'm on my 2nd peak, DH is shattered!
> 
> Nearly the dreaded 2ww. Aaaargh!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all. How's everyone doing?
> 
> xx

Sounds like you've got it covered plus some Lolly! We're trying the every other night until CBFM says peak then as much as possible. I think DH is a little scared of the CBFM! Bring on the 2ww and good luck to you! x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ok, so it was still pos yesterday a.m so better still BD today and tomorrow!!! Poor OH!!! PLus still have EWCM so that must mean something - the month I got my first ever bfp I used evening primrose for the first time CD1-13 and had so much EWCM, am using it again this time so hope I get another bfp but before I used EPO I hardly got any so it really works!!

I always get 2 positive days on opks, first one usually same colour as control line then next day darker!!

Thanks Kanga!!

Is anyone in the 2WW yet?


----------



## hb1

me - well we're giving it another couple of go's but essentially I am in the 2ww


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Fingers crossed for you hb1. I'm already symptom spotting - I think I'm 1DPO!! Crazy.

THing is I know from when I did get my bfp what I'm looking out for now - and that is a total lack of symptoms, when AF is coming I get really sore boobs and bloated but when I got my bfp I was missing both of those, didn't get sore boobs till after AF due!! Oh dear I'm rambling. I forbid myself to symptom spot till 7dpo at earliest.

It won't let me baby dust so I'll say it instead - sending lots of baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Same here queeniemurphy - was so symptom-less the cycle I conceived (and NTNP rather than crazy-obsessed-TTC-women like I am now!) that I was at least a week late when I though hmmmmm, what's going on here?!

Funny that not sympton spotting is actually a form of symptom spotting for us! I hope you have a symptom-free 2WW! 

A few more days to wait for me...boo.

x


----------



## kanga

i have a softcup question ladies, sorry if TMI!
I am not sure i put it in right as it just slipped in like a tampon. Are you supposed to adjust it/place it in a certain way? 

Think I must be in 2ww too now, eek! I really hope this is the month as I really dont want a late December or January baby. I was really looking forward to my summer baby, gutted that didn't work out. 

Come on November babies!! Good luck all xx


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> Just in the 2ww - going to start my oestrogen experiment with the test sticks on Monday so should be interesting

sounds intriguing, whats the experiment, I may join you :)


----------



## TripleB

Hey Kanga. I used softcups for the first time this week and the same as you was very easy. I checked it was in the right place afterwards i.e. covering cervix and it seemed to be so hopefully its a simple as that!

I have the same feelings about a Christmas baby. I have a January birthday and I absolutely hate it! My MC baby was due in May (perfect!). Hope you get that November baby. Will be early December for me if we hit the jackpot this month - better than January! x


----------



## hb1

Well - from cd20 I am going to use the cbfm sticks and compare the oestrogen line - on all the graphs I can find oestrogen follows the same trend as progesterone - which drops in last week leading up to the af if not pg ( also hence the temp drop just before af )- but stays high if pg - oestrogen is part of pg too. sooooo I thought it might be interesting to see if this shows up on the sticks and gives any indication one way or t'other


----------



## hb1

and yes - think you got it right Kanga :)


----------



## the_key2005

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww already, wishing you all BFPs. Will be giving the softcup a try tonight, got all the right symptoms for ovulation so am real excited. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

How's everyone doing?

I'm back to low today (day 15) which is as I predicted. I had 1 high day, 2 peak days, 1 high day and now back to low. I'm feeling really positive as, before using the cbfm, I probably wouldn't have thought to increase bd action until around now. Fingers and toes are crossed that our timing was good!

The only slight negative I have in my mind is that yesterday I got a really, really bad mood swing and felt extremely down. If I look back at my symptom spotting last month, the exact same thing happened. I even posted wondering if there was such thing as a post ov hormone drop which could be affecting me this way. Maybe eostrogen level decreasing after ov if not fertilised??

Anyway, I'm not going to let it get me down.


----------



## Lolly W

Ps - Kanga, I reckon you should update the title of this thread! 

Much love and baby dust to you all girls!


----------



## Dannib247

morning all fingers crossed the mood could be the same as a fertilised eggy lolly hun xx i swore i wouldnt be on here till monday but hey ho a day earlier wouldnt hurt lol i think im about 3dpo (guesswork) but i dunno as i had loads of ewcm again this morning which never happens? interesting hey maybe im ovulating again for luck lol good luck lovelys we will get bfps this months or at least i hope 1 of us does!! xx


----------



## Lolly W

The race is on! I'd be almost as happy for one of you girls to get your BFP as I would my own! Surely one of us will be lucky this month xx


----------



## hb1

fingers crossed averyone - I had the same Danni - but a few days after my peak I had lots of cm and felt tight all round like when ov - v strange!! no time to do anything with it as was my sister's wedding - got loads of cuddles of my little nephew instead - he's 6 mths old and cute as a button!!!

hx


----------



## hb1

I think we should have a ttc buddy team name and update the title with that :)


----------



## kanga

Lolly W said:


> Ps - Kanga, I reckon you should update the title of this thread!
> 
> Much love and baby dust to you all girls!

What shall we call the thread, any ideas for a fun group name ?!

I agree that one of us must have hit the jackpot this month, mits balance of probabilities! F'xd everyone xx


----------



## hb1

mmmmm - shall have a think x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh dear, I just poas!!! Absolute madness, am only 2-4dpo and no chance but just couldnt help self. This 2ww is going to be crazy.

I think its because its so long since my last 2ww - november - I feel so excited. Must calm down this can only lead to grand scale disappointment!!!


----------



## Lolly W

Ooooh, can't think of a team name! The pressure!


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Oh dear, I just poas!!! Absolute madness, am only 2-4dpo and no chance but just couldnt help self. This 2ww is going to be crazy.
> 
> I think its because its so long since my last 2ww - november - I feel so excited. Must calm down this can only lead to grand scale disappointment!!!

Oh Queenie! 

You're worse than me!

xxxx


----------



## hb1

Hi Chaps - pardon my ignorance - have always wondered what poas means - think it's something around post ov sympton spotting but no idea what the actual acronym is for exactly?

How about "cyber cycle sisters" - bit corny but my excuse is I am shattered!!


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hi Chaps - pardon my ignorance - have always wondered what poas means - think it's something around post ov sympton spotting but no idea what the actual acronym is for exactly?
> 
> How about "cyber cycle sisters" - bit corny but my excuse is I am shattered!!

peed on a stick! Don't worry I only discovered that the other day!

Cyber Cycle Sisters is good for me :happydance:


----------



## kanga

poas - pee on a stick! Queenie! You make me smile, I did the exact same last month so youre not alone :)
I'm thinking of not even testing this month. Its just so gutting when it isnt what you want and I guess if I am preg, then I'll find out eventually. Something tells me this is wishful thinking tho! I have 3 FRERs in my drawer!

2ww not going too bad yet. Hows everyone else doing?

When is everyone due to test, we could do it on the same day (if we can hold out!!)

Cyber Cycle Sisters. I like it. I'll change the thread and put our names on the first post with our test day if we all concur. 

Right, back to dancing on ice for me :plane:


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> poas - pee on a stick! Queenie! You make me smile, I did the exact same last month so youre not alone :)
> I'm thinking of not even testing this month. Its just so gutting when it isnt what you want and I guess if I am preg, then I'll find out eventually. Something tells me this is wishful thinking tho! I have 3 FRERs in my drawer!
> 
> 2ww not going too bad yet. Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> When is everyone due to test, we could do it on the same day (if we can hold out!!)
> 
> Cyber Cycle Sisters. I like it. I'll change the thread and put our names on the first post with our test day if we all concur.
> 
> Right, back to dancing on ice for me :plane:

I'm cd28 on 20th March, what's the mass consensus from everyone else? Happy to test together but get ready for massive sulk from me if yet another BFN.:growlmad:


----------



## kanga

hb, what is pcos and what does it mean please? x


----------



## kanga

Any advance on 20 March for testing? it works for me, AF is due 18 March so the 20th would be perfic


----------



## kanga

Any advance on 20 March for testing? it works for me, AF is due 18 March so the 20th would be perfic

If she's got me before then, then it will be a big fat :hissy: from me x


----------



## hb1

I'm cool with the 20th March - have a stock of clear blue digi's ready to go - and some clear blue ultra sensitive that I got with my cbfm sticks so all geared up and ready to go whenever!!

PCOS is poly cystic ovaries syndrome - it's pants pants pants :( and I think the reason I had my mc - can cause problems conceiving and increases chance of mc to 45% aaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhh - but I am doing everything I can to address it so fxd I'm good the next time.

I'm starting my cbfm stcks test tomorrow too so a sort of poas thing ( thanks for clearing that up!! ) so will let you know what it reveals if anything!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Woohoo Cyber cycle sisters! Good work there kanga! 

hb - keep us posted on your experiment won't you?

I tipped out my bin to look through my used cbfm sticks for evidence this morning and then remembered that I wouldn't know what order they were weed on!


----------



## hb1

will do - I am expecting that if I get a bfn then the ostrogen line will get lighter throughout march but if I get bfp it would stay darker - could be legging myself up for either a total disappointment or total surprise!!


----------



## kanga

Lolly, can't believe you emptied your bin out, the things we do eh ?!

Keep us posted hb, goooood luck x


----------



## Lolly W

Something occurred to me this morning. I have a school reunion on the 18th of March where there could quite possibly be a lot of alcohol consumed - how else can you get through a school reunion? Do you think I should test fmu on the 18th with a FRER rather than waiting for the 20th?


----------



## hb1

Yes - I can move to 18th - I know I am slightly ahead of you anyway so this would be around cd 31 for me hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies. I totally love the name change it beautiful. Now for the 2ww, omg its going to kill me but I am happy to hold off poas until the 20th. AF is due on the 20ths also but still ok with testing on the same day if she doesnt come whilst am asleep. Its my first 2ww since my MC in Dec. Am sooooooooooo nervous! :cry:


----------



## Dannib247

afternoon all :) loving the name change girls lets hope we get some luck for it! im in for testing on the 18th due on 17th so who knows hey!! whats the latest ladies any symtoms i very neary poas this am but managed to resist bless ya cherub :) xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies, my AF due 18th and will test that day as its my birthday - so will either be best present ever OR I will be able to join in the drinking without worrying, would rather have the bfp but will still be celebrating either way!!

I managed to refrain from poas this am, not sure I'll be able to hold off till 18th but gonna give it a damn good try.


----------



## Lolly W

He he he, check out my new signature!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

P.S love the name change, well done HB1 and Kanga xx


----------



## xshell79

hi key2005 just reading your post...

im sorry for ur loss hun, have u not had an af since mc in dec as i had a mc in jan and still waiting for af to show or hopefully a bfp....i keep getting cramping pains alot just lately. fx for u in the 2ww its gd news to know u o'v after mc .


----------



## Dannib247

woohoo loving the siggy may do one meself tommoro im just busy trying to get my assignment completed here but keep being distracted by this thread lol yey! :)


----------



## kanga

key, can we persuade you to join us with FMU/FRER on the 18th?! that will be one exciting morning if we all do it!!

Loving your siggy Lolly, think I'll udpate mine later!!


----------



## Lolly W

By the way, are any of you cyber sisters on Facebook? I might be able to picture you a bit better if you are!


----------



## kanga

yep but I cant work out how to pm you! pm me your name and i'll look you up x


----------



## the_key2005

oohh Lolly love the siggy its so cute. I need to get IT-savy and do something cool like that also teehee!!

Hi xshell79, I did have af 11 wks after my D&C in dec. It was a terrible time waiting for that first one, she was a real witch then. But when she did come I was soo pleased. Trust me I never thought I would be this happy to see here, this month however am hoping she doesnt show teehee!!

Kanga, you didnt have to twist my arm at all, of course I will join you all for the 18th. I just looked at the 18th in my calendar and thats not a long way away actually. Am nervous now eeek!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Loving the siggy Lolly

Going to try and do one this evening if DH lets me get a few minutes on the laptop.

I just thought - wouldn't it be so fun if we all got to be cyber bump buddies!!!OOHHHHHHHH :dust::dust:please let it be the cyber cyclers month!!!!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hello everyone!

Can I please join you? It will be calander day 28th for me on the 20th March.

A little background- DH and I have been TTC for two years. I got my first BFP on Dec. 3rd and sadly had a MMC and D&C on the 26th of Jan.:cry: (I was 11 weeks and baby stopped developing at 7-8 weeks)

I had 1st AF exactly 28 days after bleed indicating MC. This brings me to now, exactly 17 days into my 2nd cycle. (I've always had a 28 day cycle) I am somewhat doubtfull that I will get a BFP this month because DH and I gave it our best :sex:efforts on days 8,9 +10 only. He had to leave the country for work on evening of day 10 :growlmad: The days we BD'd were on the outer perimeter of 'optimal' but...:shrug: 

Anyhoo, I'll start symptom spotting anyway and watching the skies (well my knickers actually) for :witch: and I can test on 20th if no sighting.

Wishing you all lots of super sticky Baby Dust. Bring on the BFP's:thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Yey - Welcome groovy girl - let's hope you have extremly sperm friendly cm and kept the chaps nice and comfy till you ov'd!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

I think I will have to get busy with a siggy too :)

As for sympton spotting - I got lot's of cm around 4&5 dpo and lot's of tightness - although part of me worries that my cbfm gave me my peaks too early and this was oving but the peaks were cd13&14 which would be perfect. I have had some twinges since but maybe I'm reading too much in to it - have never really sympton spotted before!!!

hx


----------



## groovygrl

thanks hb1

ya, I did what I could to keep :spermy: swimming. Ate foods to optimise alkaline environment so now... (for future, does anyone know of any other things that can be done to keep them hanging in there?)

I have abundant :rain: CM so... that's the start of my :wacko: symptom spotting.

fingers cx'd for all of you


----------



## hb1

Well AfricaQueen talked about evening primrose oil on another thread ( but only before ov ) so if I'm a bfn this cycle I'm giving that a go next time!!

What foods have you had to keep you alkaline?

hx


----------



## goddess25

My cycle is so variable not sure when I will test 28 days for me will be on the 16th... my last cycle was 32 days but that was post mc. Maybe i should aim for the middle and try to hold out till the 18th. I have no symptoms yet of pregnancy apart from a bit more CM at this stage but nothing major.

Good Luck to all of us!


----------



## Lolly W

Morning girls,

Well, I'm super tired at the moment and wishing it to be a sign. I was in bed by 9.30 last night and just couldn't wake up this morning.

I'm slightly concerned that I've got a minor spot breakout with is usually a sure sign af will arrive in a week or two. Bum.


----------



## kanga

I have no symptoms yet, boo! Apart from craving sweet things yesterday but that could have something to do with my sweet tooth!

Welcome groovygirl! Look forward to hearing about these alkaline promoting foods ..


----------



## the_key2005

hi ladies, oh eemm geee!! am trying to remain sane here and not get too excited etc. So am going to refrain as best as I can from doing any major symptom spotting, but please don't hold me to that teehee!

I just remembered that I forgot to update you all on how the softcup went. To be honest I was very surprised at how easily it slipped into place and how I couldn't feel it. I took everyone's advise and slipped it in whilst laying down, it was such a breeze. Pulling it out over the loo was interesting but not as difficult as I had envisaged. I got a text from DH in the morning whilst at work saying ' Hun hope you didn't forget to take that thing out :winkwink: lol'. I think he was more shocked then I was that the whole thing went in so easily and that I couldn't feel it :haha:. Fingers crossed ey!

Welcome Grovygrl!!! Yeh I too will be trying out EPO next cycle if we dont get out bfp this month. Any tips you can give on the right foods to eat would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hb1

Yeah - my oh was a little freaked out by them too :)

I found this link:

https://parenting.ivillage.com/ttc/ttcprep/0,,qzx3-p,00.html

I come out as middling compared to the advice - it contains info on more alkaline foods.....


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies, I can seriously recommend EPO I took it for first time the cycle I got my bfp - I never used to get much EWCM at all but I produced loads - and I mean loads from CD6 onwards with EPO. I just took it to day 1 to day 13 to be on safe side but I'm sure it helped me get my first bfp ever(after 2 years!!). Took it again this cycle - loads EWCM again, fingers crossed it works again.

I've heard cheese makes a very acidic environment for the swimmers but would love to know other things that help make it alkaline.

No symptoms so far apart from feeling really really tired but work v stressful at mo so could just be that and seriously needing a holiday.

Think I'm 4-6DPO. I was looking on google last night for earliest bfps. A lot of people get them 10-12DPO.

Its good being on this thread though as I'm stopping myself poas and waiting for 18th when we all test(she says with 9 days to go).

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## hb1

I wouldn't lose too much hope if you've been eating acidic foods tho - when I googled it a lot of the results were about naturally encouraging a preferred gender - more alkaline for boys, more acidic for girls.

I def think holding off is cool - there's nothing you can do now anyway and testing too early can send a girl demented! 

Am finding sympton spotting crazy as never did that before!!!

hx


----------



## kanga

My softcup experience was, um, interesting. I got it in ok but couldnt get it out!! I was worried it was never going to come out but I managed to find the instructions and 'push down', LOL! Will deffo use them again though if this cycle isn't my turn.

Still no symptoms, and no CM :(


----------



## Lolly W

I've decided, from reading all your posts, that next month my ttc action plan is:

1. Continue with CBFM - Although I'l lose love for it if I don't get my BFP this month!

2. Try Pre-seed lubricant (apparently replicates the best ever cm and keep sperm healthy for longer)

3. Try Softcup

4. Take EPO days 1-15

5. Scream!

What do you think?


----------



## Lolly W

groovygrl said:


> :flower: hello everyone!
> 
> Can I please join you? It will be calander day 28th for me on the 20th March.
> 
> A little background- DH and I have been TTC for two years. I got my first BFP on Dec. 3rd and sadly had a MMC and D&C on the 26th of Jan.:cry: (I was 11 weeks and baby stopped developing at 7-8 weeks)
> 
> I had 1st AF exactly 28 days after bleed indicating MC. This brings me to now, exactly 17 days into my 2nd cycle. (I've always had a 28 day cycle) I am somewhat doubtfull that I will get a BFP this month because DH and I gave it our best :sex:efforts on days 8,9 +10 only. He had to leave the country for work on evening of day 10 :growlmad: The days we BD'd were on the outer perimeter of 'optimal' but...:shrug:
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll start symptom spotting anyway and watching the skies (well my knickers actually) for :witch: and I can test on 20th if no sighting.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of super sticky Baby Dust. Bring on the BFP's:thumbup:

Welcome to the madness Groovygrl!

Of course you're welcome to join us - pull up a pew.

9 days and counting ladies. Are we all in the same time zone? Just wondering when on the 18th we'll all be online to celebrate / comisserate!?


----------



## hb1

I think the screaming will add a certain je n'es sais ce que to your ttc!!

I right with you on that action plan - fxd you don't need it, heck fxd none of us needs it!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

I'll test in the morning but can't guarentee I'll be able to get on line till 5pm GMT


----------



## hb1

kanga said:


> My softcup experience was, um, interesting. I got it in ok but couldnt get it out!! I was worried it was never going to come out but I managed to find the instructions and 'push down', LOL! Will deffo use them again though if this cycle isn't my turn.
> 
> Still no symptoms, and no CM :(

I needed both hands - tmi i'm sorry :) !!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly that made me laugh out loud!!!

When will you do your screaming? Am imagining you lying in bed after bd with legs in air screaming!!!

Kanga - had same awful experience trying to take softcup out for first time, was picturing trip to A and E and poor OH was terrified he'd have to dig round for it but eventually worked out that had to push down.

Going for acupuncture now, had it last week and didnt really enjoy it so if tonight I feel the same I don't think I'll go back. Will see.

xxx


----------



## Dannib247

i really am loving this thread ladies :) and am loving the action plans am interested in these softcups too although dont think the fella would be impressed well my symtoms so far (its really early lol) its sore nips which i cant remember ever getting and cant rember from my 1st pregnancy either so could be nothing..hmm..now im going to do my siggy now :) xx


----------



## Dannib247

hope ive got everyone will have a look later :) xx


----------



## kanga

Screaming!! love it :rofl:

I'm up for the 5 point plan. May also add in some alkaline foods if that helps? I used concieve+ this month, hoping it works f'xd.

I have absolutely NO sympotoms tho, boo hoo!

Only 9 more sleeps to testing girls, and I'm not even tempted to yet. I would love it if we all got our BFP, hell knows, I think we deserve it :winkwink:


----------



## kanga

Just realised its One Born Every Minute tonight, that programme is hilarious!


----------



## Lolly W

I've got a lamb tagine on the hob and Holby's about to start - what a great night! 

Hmmm, this alkaline diet needs more research. I'll try and get onto it tomorrow. You can tell I've got too much time on my hands!

You're scaring me off the softcup with all this two hands removal malarky!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

I didn't know about the push down technique!! :)


----------



## kanga

I swear mine would not have come out without it! I was a breath away from driving to A&E with a very red face!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:good morning from N.Z ladies!

If you're interested in the alkaline/acid diet stuff take a peak at this article

www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/alkaline-foods-for-conception

I don't get too stressed out about this stuff 'cus it's already tragic for me to go without coffee on most days:growlmad: But for the week of OV (a few days before and a few days after) I do my best. The way I look at it, it's not a bad idea to eat this way for one week a month anyway. It's ususally good towards dropping a couple of lbs. too:thumbup:

enjoy the rest of your week


----------



## hb1

cool - I've been eating a lot of asparagus :)


----------



## kanga

OMG. A woman is sobbing from the pain on that program and I've just seen her have an epidural. I think that seals my decision that its going to have to be c section all the way. If only I could get to that part!!

Good morning Groovygrl x


----------



## hb1

No - I could not have an epidural - no way siree :)

Gas and air for me when and if I get there :)

hx


----------



## kanga

I'm not convinced that gas n air is going to cut the mustard!


----------



## hb1

It's going to have to - they wouldn't be able to catch me with the epidural - it'd be a benny hill moment all over the maternity ward !!


----------



## the_key2005

Hahahah Kanga and HB1 you are hilarious. Am 4ODing "One born every minute' and am with you its hilarious. Am all for the gas but am not going to completely cancel out the epi. One thing for sure am going to drive DH mad lol


----------



## Dannib247

blurgh epi blurgh i personally don think i could handle it but omg the screaming and shouting on a maternity ward must be hilarious sometimes


----------



## Lolly W

You've done it now, I'm going to to have to 4 OD it later! 

I woke up with the overwhelming urge to poas but, you'll be glad to know, I managed to hold back.

I've just dyed my hair as I'm having a cut tomorrow and want it to look nice for hubby's birthday on Saturday. Off to sort out our spare room for someone to stay in this weekend - it's a mission!

xx


----------



## hb1

Well - did my second cbfm stick as part of my experiment this cycle and my oestrogen line is still dark at 9dpo - next test wednesday ......


----------



## Dannib247

interesting hb! im excited to see the results! x


----------



## hb1

Yes - will photo when I've done all the tests and know the outcome - I will have to enlist the help of my oh to get photo on to the computer!! :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh I saw that epidural too, couldn't watch actually, it was horrific. I wonder if I'll scream for one come the time though!! Didn't like the idea of not feeling my legs and then having pins and needles afterwards either. Yucko!! 

Managed not to poas this a.m girls. You're very good for me!!!!!


----------



## Dannib247

QueenieMurphy said:


> Oh I saw that epidural too, couldn't watch actually, it was horrific. I wonder if I'll scream for one come the time though!! Didn't like the idea of not feeling my legs and then having pins and needles afterwards either. Yucko!!
> 
> Managed not to poas this a.m girls. You're very good for me!!!!!

well done for not poasing hun!! x:thumbup:


----------



## Dannib247

soo lovelys whats the latest any symtoms to ponder? 
im still having tender nips but easing off alot


----------



## hb1

Still just twinges and tiredness :)


----------



## kanga

I now have CM, hunger, irritability and have secretly convinced myself I must be pg (bad times). I am going to jinx it!! Also, I'm being fussy about food ...


----------



## hb1

Hey Kanga - fxd!!! Only 8 more days till you find out :)


----------



## Lolly W

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get my BFP this month. 

I just don't feel any different - I'm pretty tired in the evenings but that's normal for me. I kept getting his twinge in my right hand side but that's disappeared now. No boob pain which I had from quite early last time. Bum.

I'm not getting any CM at all which is strange - any thoughts girls?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly do you normally get CM at this stage of cycle?? I don't know whats normal with CM, I cant remember what mine was like before this cycle, I never used to get much at any time before the EPO!! Don't worry about no symptoms though that doesn't mean no bfp!!

I don't think its my month, lots of twinges down below but feel too low down, think maybe still healing (- I m/c on 15th dec but I had retained products and didn't get my ERPC till 18th jan) Boobs feel heavy and starting to be a bit sore but thats typical AF symptom for me. Nothing else to report. Not even feeling so tired today. Cant stop eating but thats because I'm trying to diet!!!

I remember when I did get my bfp I had a really bad headache that lasted two days 7DPO and 8DPO which I thought after might have been to do with implantation - I never ever get headaches so it's stuck in my mind. No headache so far this cycle.

So if we have 1 in 4 chance of getting pregnant each cycle then at least one of us and maybe 2 should get a bfp!!! Very exciting ladies. 

Oh good come dine with me on channel 4 plus 1. Glass of red for me too methinks, OH will be wanting the footy on all night so will get my tv viewing in now.


----------



## hb1

If your twinges were implantation then it would be poss normal for them to stop? I wouldn't count yourself out yet - unless you're one of those folks that needs to temper their excitement to avoid bitter disapointment :) might be too early for too many symptons! :)

hx


----------



## Dannib247

hb still a start hun weird to say i hope you get many more positive symtoms that end in bfp lol 
kanga loving the pma that could well be a mothers instinc? xx
lolly and queenie every pregnancy is different apparently, so what you felt last time you might not neccessarily feel the next :) PMA ALL ROUND LADIES !! WE WILL GET OUR BFPS :) XX


----------



## Dannib247

ooohh would so love a glass of vino but cant till tommoro evening as early morning blood test :( might go crazy and have a yogart lol whats everyone else up to this evening im going to get on with more assignment jiberish the joys :)s


----------



## hb1

Here Here Danni!! I saw Megg's post on the BFP thread - a target of 17 more this month - it's our duty to bump up the numbers!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

I'm just watching King of Queens and then The Dead Zone ( oh is a Stephen King fan ) and avoiding housework!!


----------



## kanga

I agree with Danni, pma ladies!! I sometimes over analyse symptom spotting anyway. I wouldnt worry about lack of CM Lolly, we are all still in the implantation stage if anything. I didnt have any symptoms with 1st preg until about week 5/6 apart from metal taste in mouth (which I am also convincing myself I currently have!!)

Just setting up new tv then may stick a film on with a glass of vino. yum x


----------



## groovygrl

hello!

my days are your nights and vs versa so quite hard to figure out the 'what you doing this evening' conversation :wacko: what's cool though is that when you guys test on the 18th it will be the 19th for me. If I test at 8 am on the morning of 19th it will be 8 pm on the 18th for you so...I guess I'll be slightly behind you:dohh: 

I like your :wine: style. I'm usually a red drinker but because it's super hot here right now I switch to a glass of cold bubbles or even a bottle of really cold beer:thumbup: yum!

Symptom spotting: okay I'm really giving myself a head spin this cycle. I've got sore boobs (normal pmt symptom) funny taste in mouth, abundant CM, and I'm really tired. I'm only sharing this stuff here though 'cus I had so many of these symptoms last month. even said," I would be suprised if I wasn't pg again" to DH last month:dohh: All we have left to do is wait I suppose:coffee:

how do you get the signature 'buddies with....' onto your post. yes, i'm a bit of a dork. took me ages to sort out the ticker:haha:


----------



## groovygrl

i mean the 'cyber cycle sisters with... thingy on the bottom of your posts?


----------



## hb1

If you go to customise your profile and "edit sig" on the side when you're in your own page - you're doing better than me - I couldn't work the ticker out!! hx


----------



## kanga

Hey groovygrl, morning again!:thumbup:

Your symptoms seem promising. I'm with you tho, trying to not read too much into it as I was disappointed last month. I also dont want to jinx it so have only mentioned it on here too!

siggy - 'control c' on my siggy. then click on user cp above (purple writing) then down the left there will be edit signature. 'control v' to paste, then you can edit the text as you wish with various colours etc!

you could test before bed on the 18th ... it wouldnt be fmu tho:dohh:


----------



## groovygrl

hiya!

no it won't be fmu so... are you guys are happy to test when already planned and then come back to check on me later that evening? 

guess that's one of the big reasons we're all here heh? we have a cool place to symptom spot and guess and spin (and pour a glss of vino) where everyone will cheer you on and not think your a sad, sorry, going loopy chick!

enjoy the evening ladies. sleep well! sending loads of baby dust to shower your dreams:dust:


----------



## kanga

yes, will definitely check in for your result! Just think, you will be in the land of dreams when we are posting our good news on here!!

Thanks for the :dust: hun, have a fab day x


----------



## Dannib247

oh girls all sounds good so far im excited to see who gets the bfp 1st now :) the race is on, on the 18th if theres no bfps i will personally go find the big man upstairs and demand bfps all round for next month!! but im sure the big man wont let us down this month hey girls :) 
groovy im so jealous its ruddy freezing here driving me loopy ive had my heating on for 48hours now lol and the gas fire in the lounge has been burning away yey to a cold beer in the sun though yummy!!


----------



## Dannib247

i shall return for your result before retiring for a 2 week break :) hope the 18th brings us all some luck :) xx although im irish and st paddys day is the 17th..think i may have to say the old antibiotics trick booooo lol x


----------



## the_key2005

Hiya ladies, am trying not to think too much about symptoms. Am also getting twangs and wondering if I OV'd late. I have no clue whats going on :cry: but yep agree with all of you, pma all the way, not long till we know for sure. I will remain patient and positive I promise.
Kiora Groovygrl, to edit your signature just click on 'Quick Links' at the top then select "edit Signature. Hope thats helpful.


----------



## goddess25

How is everyone feeling? This 2ww drags past.


----------



## Lolly W

How are you all today?

It will be all over a week today and the testing will ne done! Well, for me anyway as I'm always up so early.

I've woken up in a mood from hell! Bitten OH's head off because he suggested we have fajitas on Saturday night for his birthday when we'd already decided on something else. I think I'm losing the plot!

I feel super flat and bloated and really quite unattractive this morning - mind you, who doesn't at 7.22am? All these feelings are obviously hormonal, I just wish I knew whether they're BFN or BFP hormones!

I'm off to the the hairdressers today and I'd decided to have a fringe for the first time since I was 6 years old. I've woken up windering whether I should now as OH keeps reminding me how long it takes me to do my hair already! 

Happy Thursday all of you.

xx


----------



## the_key2005

Thanks Lolly hope the haircut comes out fab and makes you feel and look even more super hot cause I doubt very much that you are unattractive. Am a little grouchie today but thats self imposed. Went to bed at 2am last night even after promising I would be tucked in bed by 9pm after falling asleep on the train home and nearly missing my stop. My sister called and we were gossiping away so I lost track of time :blush: I had to get up for work at 6am this morning, oohh am so going to be little miss grouchy pants today. Am blaming it on all the people on different time zones that always seem to ring when you are just about to get into bed. Am terrible when am tired and even worse when am hungry :laugh2:


mmmhh!! Fajitas! :munch:


----------



## the_key2005

Girls :cry: am not doing too well. My day seems to just have gotten more worse with each hour this morning. I really don&#8217;t know whats going on and don&#8217;t know if it now means you may have to count me out of the race to :bfp: for march. This morning (about an hour or so after my post above) I want to the loo and wiped and el presto, red on tissue. Its not full on af type flow its only there when I wipe and now is very dark brown. Could it be implantation? But am so nervous because am having tiny af like twangs. Its way too early for af though. *sniff* am so down I just want to go home and curl up in bed.


----------



## Dannib247

the key hun!! dont count yourself out yet cherub how many dpo are you now? because i think your pretty spot on for implantation chick!! another reason could be an irritated cervix have you bd recently ? get yourself an early relaxing night hun will hopefully do you the world of good plus you can wake up to a new day with clean knickers :) (lol) im sure its not af hun xx


----------



## Dannib247

i bet your hair will look fab lolly a change is always good :)
and im with ya with fajitas yum yumyum lol xx
no symtoms for me today i dont think anyway nips still a little tender but no where near as bad as the other day , tender breast to touch but thats usual for me boo xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

The Key - sorry you're feeling down hun, but I agree with Danni, this really could be implantation - especially as its so light. Fingers crossed for you hun, it could be a really good sign. I hope so xxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

No Symptoms here at all, boobs even seem less sore than yesterday - got a feeling I read that EPO helps with tender boobs - I usually really suffer from ovulation onwards so that may be why.

Lolly go for the fringe - it will always grow back if you don't like it - I had one just before xmas for first time in years and I love it - was nice to get a new look for first time in years!!! I'm off to hairdressers after work, just to get colour done though, dark dark brown for a change. 

P.S we're having fajitas tonight , OH is cooking so something nice and easy for him to have ready when I get back from hairdresser. Am starving already as dieting. Anyone else here also on the weight loss thread? I feel disgusting at mo as put on about 7 pounds over xmas and was comfort eating after the m/c, I've been gyming and eating healthy for about 3 weeks but its really not coming off and its getting me down, think my metabolism gone haywire since m/c or something. I'd have expected to lose 7 pounds in 3 weeks of exercise and diet usually.

God sorry for the ramble, my weight really getting me down though - I'm only 5'1 so 7 pounds looks a lot on me

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

welcome back goddess! the 2ww sucks but isnt going too bad this time around. Have you got any symptoms?

the key , i agree with the girls, that deffo seems like it could be implantation. Esp as you have early cramps too. Dont count yourself yet hun, we are all still in the race!!

Qm, i Know how you feel. My metabolism has always meant i can eat what i want, but since the rpeg/mc I haev comfort ate and put on weight that i cant shift now. boo hoo. I'm on the weight loss thread - going for 7lbs!! xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, thank you all for the kinda words and pma. You could all be right, am 6dpo so maybe it is and maybe its not. I will try and remain positive. Also Dannib you could be right, I could have irritated my cervix, I met DH yesterday for a little lunch time knookie :blush:, maybe that did it. Gosh if thats what it is, am giving you all full permission to :rofl: at my expense. I still need a good rest so am just about to leave work will take it easy tonight and just relax with a good book and :coffee: in bed. Promise will keep up the pma, I promise, its 7 days till we :test: anyway so I need to calm down and breath already geezz!

OOhh, Queenie and Lolly feel free to deliver any leftover Fajitas at mine, am not planning on making tea tonight.

Night ladies, if am up later I will jump on otherwise I will def update you all tomorrow.

Here's to clean knickers tomorrow!!


----------



## hb1

That's sounding good The_Key!!! fxd for you!!!! 

Am on the weightloss thread but giving this week a miss - 'twas my sister's wedding and haven't had a chance to excercise - getting back on it on the weekend!!!

As for sympton spotting - still the twinges, also having mad crazy dreams that wake me up - had that when I was pg last time but again could be making something of nothing!!

next cbfm stick tomorrow!! :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

The haircut's great! Kanga - you can check it out on Facebook as I've uploaded a pic from my mobile! I'm loving the fringe but I'm not sure it'll look so great when I have to style it myself tomorrow!

Tonight we have asian tuna with pak choi and sweet potato mash on the menu. I decided against the fajitas for the weekend and opted for chicken kiev and steak pies to try and please everyone. Awwww, just remembered, it's Masterchef night tonight - I love Masterchef!

Keep your chin up Key - don't rule out your BFP. All kinds of perculiar things can happen in pregnancy and while ttc.

xx


----------



## kanga

Ive just checked out the fringe Lolly, its very nice! Suits you. Like your top also, I'm clothes shopping on Saturday and may have to get one!

My dinner was very sad in comparison you all yours - fish fingers & mushy peas!! Its all about the Omega 3 oils ;)


----------



## Dannib247

ooohh are you girls on facebook pm your names and will add ya :) i would ask you to find me but im totally private xx 
your dinners sound great!! its a fab old night for the tv masterchef..katie price..might go bed and watch a film the man is home tommoro :) my dinner was oven chips and gravy..yum...not lol xx


----------



## hb1

My oh made carrott and lentil soup from scratch - with chunks of roasted sweet potato in tyme and sage and fresh sweetcorn - he's so sweet!!


----------



## Dannib247

yum yum yum i think im going to do something nice for dinner for when the man gets back :) 
ive just noticed my chest is spotty..its never spotty.. hmm


----------



## hb1

crazy hormones!!


----------



## Dannib247

kanga your so pretty!! and your wedding dress is stunning hun x


----------



## kanga

I'm v tired so off to bed. night night all xx


----------



## Dannib247

night hun xx early night hey..maybe baby? x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

hb1 your OH sounds like a good cook, I need one of those!! Well my OH is good at cooking but it only happens once in a blue moon and then he manages to use every utensil we have in the kitchen and I have to clear it all up!!

We're halfway through the 2WW!!!

I'm on facebook too. PM me or shall I PM you? There's only 2 of me on facebook and the other one is an egyptian lady in her 50's so I'm easy to find!!!!!

Are you all TTC your first like me or do some/all of you have little ones already?

Off to bed now, out the next two nights so need lots sleep tonight xxx


----------



## kanga

Dannib247 said:


> kanga your so pretty!! and your wedding dress is stunning hun x

ah, thank you hun x I love my wedding dress, get it out as often as I can!!


----------



## hb1

3rd test on cbfm - oestrogen line still dark - 11dpo


----------



## kanga

oo, does that signal good times? V exciting! Only 6 days to go, we just need to get through the weekend then its on to the home straight!


----------



## the_key2005

Gosh am I the only person without a personal facebook account. Am feeling left out teehee!! 

Feeling much better today, still slighty pink/brown when I wipe (have to put tissue up to the light to see it) and cramps are non exist. Am trying to keep an open mind and not drive myself loopy. Just going to relax and ride the wave. Am so glad to have you guys, if I havent told you lately how much it means to me I apologise :hugs: group hug!


----------



## Lolly W

I so very nearly tested this morning! I smacked myself on the hand and put that test right back in the drawer until the 18th. 

The Key - thank you too, it's so group to have my virtual friends to talk to!


----------



## the_key2005

Hiya chicks, looks like am out for this month. Started bleeding at 330am and hasnt stopped. Its way too much blood (sorry for tmi) and looks very much like af, Yep AF at cd8 wow. I guess am like debgreasby (Bleeding at 8DPO thread). Dont worry am not going anywhere, will still be stalking you all. Six days and counting ladies, am excited for you all. :dust: all around.


----------



## hb1

Oh that's pants!! - fxd you aren't out - can the dr check your hormone levels? that's a very short LP :shrug: hx


----------



## Dannib247

aww hun im really hoping your still in the game has the bleeding slowed down by any chance xxx big hugs xx


----------



## kanga

oh, the key thats PANTS. Sorry hun. You are at least first off the blocks for next time. Are you going to CBFM and EPO?

You don't get to leave the gang just because Af was a cowbag ;) !!

I agree with h, it may be worth a trip to the docs, an 8 day LP is v short x

EDIT: Can't believe I have just written that post with all the 'CBFM, EPO, LP' abbreviations. When I first found this site I was a distant watcher thinking how, wow those ppl are really into getting pregnant and they should just chill about it. Look at that crazy language they talk in. But now I'm like, AF here and LP there. I'm totally obsessed now and I love it!! 

BABY DUST, YAY! xx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: sorry sweetness

totally pants:growlmad: oh well, I agree with the others, please don't leave this thread cus we'd love to cheer you on next cycle:hugs:

I wouldn't worry too much about your shortened LP this time around. how recent was your loss? (sorry if it's posted earlier in this thread) If it's recent then give your body a couple more cycles to get it's rythym back - you can still get pregnant in these wonky cycles - just need to BD every other day (or more:winkwink:) ALL MONTH. If it's been more than 4 cycles then ya, ask the doc to help you find your way back to 28 days (if that's the 'norm' for you) TCM works a gem in this regard too - but that's my belief.

I have a TCM appointment Tues. - really looking forward to it. My DH back on Wed. from three weeks away overseas:happydance: It's our 2nd anniversary on the 15th - might go sailing wed. and thurs:boat: and then.....Friday a.m :test: I have had nausea since wed. last week and it's becoming more uncomfortable. My boobs hurt (but that normal a week before AF due) nothing else major to speak of - lot's of little 'maybe, maybe not' symptoms to do my head in.

If I get a BFN this fri. I promised myself a pair of gorgeous leather knee high boots I saw in shop this week. We're going into winter here:cold: Sadly, I can't do this every cycle but... needed a good consolation prize this time around.

lot's of baby dust dreams for all of you - be kind and gentle to your beautiful selves:hugs:


----------



## hb1

I'm poorly sick, got all excited Thur & fri as I was fine in the mornings then evening had to make myself eat after which I got all nauseous then last night came down with THE WORST tummy bug ever - couldn't even keep water down, waning TMI - lot's of wretching, diorrhea, ache all over, not really slept - feel dreadful to say the least and don't know if I can take anything for it :( so am guessing that Thurs & Fri's nausea was just a pre-curser to this :( .

Hope everyone is well 

hx


----------



## kanga

oh, hb, I'm sorry you are ill. I guess it isnt morning sickness ? This is not a good start to the week for the group. maybe the week will end better!

get well soon. x


----------



## hb1

def not - my mum and BIL came down with it too :)


----------



## Dannib247

aww hb i hope you feel better soon hun xx
groovy sounds like youve got some strong symtoms there chick!! fxs!! 
ive not really had anything at all today my nips arnt sore at all now think af will be coming too have had that heavy feeling xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, the bleeding hasnt slowed down at all so am def out for this month. HB1 I dont think I will bother going to see my GP this time around. Like groovygrl says maybe I need to give my body a little more time. GG my MC was in Dec 09.
Kanga you will be proud of me, am watching a CBFM on ebay as we speak. I also got some EPO from Holland&Barrets yesterday which I started taking also.
Am so excited for you all I will be anxiously freshing this thread on Friday morning, I dont want to miss a thing teehee!!. Happy anniversary GG and HB1 hope you get well soon. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## groovygrl

Hi The_key!

Sorry about old witchy pants but...keep up the PMA and obviously the:sex: I know how hard it is to stay positive especially after a loss. I have certainly noticed an increase in anxiety. We just need to get through the other side of this and believe that our minds, bodies and spirits are healing and preparing for a healthy pregnancy.

Can you please tell me what CBFM is?:shrug: I am amazed at how well EPO works (especially for CM)

I had a tough morning:cry: The hospital lab called me and told me that I could pick up my embryo baby or 'products of conception' as they called it. In NZ they provide you with this option after a d&c. Most people in the Maori community choose to take the embryo to a special place and bury it. My DH asked me if this would be okay so that we could take it to his mum and dad's farm and bury it under the same tree that his DD's placenta was buried. Although it might not have been my choice, I honoured his spiritual beliefs and consented to this. Go figure, he's out of the country and I had to go to the lab by myself. wow! that was 'un' fun:sad1:

My symptoms have dissapeared:shrug: no more nausea today? might have just had a bit of a tummy bug too. So sorry you're having a tough go of it hb1
I hope you're feeling better soon.:hugs:

I'm terribly sorry if I have upset anyone with my expaination of 'parcel' pick up today. I needed to say it out loud but...if I have created any yucky feelings I appologise from the bottom of my heart:flower:

dream of sublime things my friends...just a few more sleeps 'till we see some BFP's xo


----------



## goddess25

groovygrl i kinda like that idea about having a special resting place for the foetus..

I am slowly going insane waiting for this testing date time is going so slow


----------



## hb1

Think I'm out - bleeding today :( on the plus side my cycles have come right in from 34 days to 28 days - I thought it would take longer but they must be back to normal.

Good luck for Thursday ( Friday for Groovygirl ) ladies hx


----------



## groovygrl

awww hb1 :flower: so what if witchy pants came earlier than you thaught!

I love your super groovy attitude re: welcoming her as an indication that you're getting back to your 'norm' of 28 day cycles. Yaaay for that:happydance:

please stick around and we'll see where and how we can all keep each other motivated:hugs:

godess - hi! so what's it like to get your city back? OR, are the paralympics (sp?) still keeping the vibe going? ya, this 2WW is a serious mind twist :wacko: have symptoms/don't have symptoms - round and round i go.
You're right, it is going very slow. Tomorrow should keep me busy, DH is home day after and I have to scramble to clean the house. Sadly, left to my own devices, I'm a little piglet.:haha: Thanks for the supportive words re: burial. I love that DH wants to honour this time in our lives. It's just not really a Canadian thing you know? He took me completely off guard when he suggested it. But it's nice. okay how about you? how do you feel about testing in a few days time? Happy belated Mothers Day,by the way. Did you guys do something?

I'm off to bed now, nighty night ladies:sleep:


----------



## hb1

Also - looked up and this new cycle would still bring a 2010 baby :)


----------



## groovygrl

great! so there we have it! next thread is "still going for a 2010 baby" clever you:hugs:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Havent managed to get on all weekend, stressful weekend working but good to catch up with you all now.

HB1 and The key am sorry to hear AF showed her nasty face, sounds like you're both feeling ok about it so thats good!! I think I'll be joining you very soon, woke up with AF pains this morning - usually get them 24 hours before she shows so expecting her tomorrow morning, bit worried though as that will mean only a 26 day cycle and a short LP and I was always 28 and 14 before m/c, maybe body not back to normal yet.

Kanga I know what you mean in my head I'm always talking in b and b slang now, AF this and BD that, I even do it when talking to people by accident and have to correct myself!!

Groovygrl, it does sound a lovely tradition having a burial for the foetus, I suppose its not for everyone but I like the idea, hope you get on ok going to hospital on your own though xx alos hope you get house cleaned up - I'm the same when OH goes away.

Well don't think theres much point me symptom spotting now as I can feel AF on her way - over weekend I was thinking my sense of smell had got really acute or an awful lot of people were having hygeine issues over the weekend, must have been the latter!!!

HOpe one of us cyber cyclers is going to get a bfp!!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, wasnt Sunday just lovely, the sun was out and I managed to do some gardening. OOhh I so cant wait till it gets even more warmer out there.
HB1 hun sorry to hear AF is here, dont worry am sure she will stay away next month and like you said, we'll get us our 2010 babs.
Goddess dont worry we are right with you and just as anxious for some good news. Where are Kanga, Holly and Danni? any symptom updates girls? Groovygrl CBFM is Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Am watching one that ends at 930pm tonight and its still at £36 and comes with 20 sticks which expire 2011, is that a good deal so far? when is it too expensive? Queenie I will keep my fingers (and toes and everythign else I can cross) crossed that AF is not on its way and you will all get :bfp:3 days time :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hey the Key - well I reckon we have a bit of parrallel lives going on - I was looking through the "who's trying for their first baby" thread and saw your post - we're both 32 and both mc in dec 09 so good chance we're both on for a bfp and 2010 baby ( along with all the cyber cycle sisters of course!! ) too!! fxd!

Queenie - hope she stays away!!! fxd that your super sense of smell is a pg symtom!!

I just checked my dates and this one was a 26/27 day cycle too - (never know whether you count cd1 as your last day of your last cycle too!!if not it was 26 days but i Ovd on cd 13/14) - but not too far off my usual 29 days - not as far as 35 days was!! 

Come on those BFP's!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Hi All 

I know lot's of us probaby posted on Beadettes "who are you" thread but just thought it might be nice to share so will start off :

My name is Helen, I am 32 and with my oh for 7 years - he is 34. We live in Cheshire and I am a strategic analyst, my main love is art tho ( but doesn't pay the bills alas! I studied at Edinburgh) I love drawing and painting and textiles, I enjoy reading, films, camping ( came from going to festivals in my fevered youth!! ) & wii fit and my musical loves are Belle and Sebastian, Pulp and Patti Plinko & her boy amongst others

hx


----------



## kanga

groovygrl, I dont know how you did it, and on your own too. Big up to ya! I think its really lovely that you'll have a resting place for your foetus, hope it goes well.

hb, cant believe you are out. You did everything right, I was convinced this would be your month.

I was gardening all day yesterday too, loved it. I wish I could do that full time! can't wait til I am on maternity leave, my veggie plot will flourish :happydance:

well I'm still in, just! No symptoms tho. CM has all but disappeared. Not as tired. My temp has been steadily rising the last 3 days. I haven't had any IB ir IC. Pretty sure this wont be my month. Am pretty sure i won't be abel to bring myself to test on Thursday too, I don't know if I can take the disappointment :nope:

We need to put goddess on our siggys!!


----------



## hb1

Kanga - the temps rising sounds good tho!! that's very promising!!! - folks don't always get IB or anything - I know how you feel about the testing tho - it's all too final in a way but it may be the best news ever!!! if you get your BFP you'll have to keep in touch with us anyway as we'll need you to update the thread title!! :)

Am gutted but philosphical about it!! still in it for a 2010 baby at least! from today if I got a BFP this cycle my edd would be 20th Dec!!


----------



## kanga

thanks H, but ive just realised I should have said my temp has been dropping. boo hoo! this ttc malarky is a killer!

even if i do get a bfp there's no way I'm leaving this thread! I dont think I would graduate to 1st tri until I was about 5 months!!


----------



## hb1

Yey - in for the long haul!! I like it! :)


----------



## Dannib247

hi lovelys sorry not been around !! hb im gutted af arrived for you hun :( big hugs and the key :( big hugs xx
grovvy im sorry you had to go the clinic by yourself today hun i cant imagine how you feel but im thinking of you xxx
queenie fingers crossed the witch stays away!! 
goddess hullo lovely how you been xx
lolly, kanga any symtom updates ladys xx
as for me well my boobs kill i started my new job today and kept thinking omg ive just come on but it was just cm well actually lots of it (sorry tmi) but to be fair i had some crampy heavy feelings yesterday as though i was going to come on anyday so not holding out much hope now xx


----------



## kanga

Hey Danni, no symptoms over here :shrug:
I'm expecting af any day now
Your symptoms seem v promising tho, will you be able to hold off testing until Thursday!


----------



## groovygrl

good morning ladies!

1st off - reading through the previous posts here I feel like I need to appologise to you hb1. When I read what I wrote " never mind if AF came earlier than you thought" I thought awwww crap that was stupid:dohh:
I just want to correct it, I meant, awwww babes you must feel deflated. boooo AF! But... so inspired by your PMA 'cus yes, we're all still in for 2010.
I have a different relationship with :witch: than most. When she knocks on my door I think, "awwww really?" and then I invite her in for a cuppa. You see, at 41 she is at least a reminder that I'm still in the game! sorry if I sounded really insensitive, that wasn't my intention sweets:flower:

Thank you ladies for the encouraging and kind words re: collecting our embryo baby for burial. It was a hard thing to do but... I felt encouraged by my strength to get through the day with a PMA. 

ya will add goddess to the signature :thumbup:

Kanga, I might be out too 'cus my temps are also dropping. BOO:growlmad: and getting 'pinchy' AF like twinges

Dannib and Queenie - I know you're not wanting to get your hopes up too high but... I love your symptoms. you're def. not out yet

few more days now - enjoy the day everyone


----------



## hb1

Hey GroovyGirl goodness no apology needed :) - I am quite philosophical about the whole thing too - of course I would have preferred a BFP but I am genuinly glad my cycles seem more in order - in no way did I think your post was insensitive at all.

I'm sorry I missed the part of your post about your baby's burial - it was only just now when Danni mentioned going to the clinic alone I read back a little saw that part in your post - I hope that this helps you in your healing process :flower: My only defense is I have been hampered by an evil tummy bug :sick: on top of :witch: 

As for those of us still in the running - I wouldn't count anyone out yet - keep up the pma!!! :)

Keep up the faith ladies - not long to wait now!!!

hx


----------



## hb1

awwwww - my oh is taking me to see Alice in Wonderland at the weekend to make up for the af - he's lovely my oh :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi gilrs, I'm back!

Sorry I've been neglecting my Cybe Cycle duties! We had a real house full all weekend what with hubby's birthday celebrations and Mother's Day. OH also took the day off work yesterday so we spent the day together getting things done.

Sorry to hear a few of us have already fallen victim to the witch. My af isn't due until saturday soI'm not expecting any twinges / spots / other hormonal horrors for another day or so.

I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms at all so I really don't think I'm in the game this month. I am really quite gutted as I'd put a lot of hope in to the cbfm. 

Hope you're all doing ok?

xx


----------



## hb1

I have had a tummultuous few days - the tummy bug was bad then I started eating yesterday all seemed ok until my IBS kicked in - so I just writhed around in pain all night last night and ended up taking lieu time today - no way I could drive after 3 days no sleep & a nasty bug ( didn't mention the af to work - that's not the prob ironically!! ) - I ended up working from home yesterday when I was poorly as another colleague was on hols so there was no cover - that was fun - she's back today - am glad as I am exhausted and even working from home would have been a bit of a mission!!


----------



## hb1

They say even if you do everything right on all the right days thay there's still only a 25% chance of getting caught so don't get disheartened if this isn't your month Lolly - but still don't count yourself out yet lady!! The month I got pg I was saying to my oh - "I really don't think we've done it this month either" only 3 days before we got out bfp - obviously didn't end happily but still don't take no symtons as a no - pre 5 wks pg if often too early for too many symtons :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Hey Everyone - I just stumbled accross the Hedgewitch fertility spell thread and wondered if anyone would be up for getting a fertility spell cast for us in our new cycle ? don't know too much about it but I will ask - really sorry if this offends anyone!!


----------



## groovygrl

hi everyone!

hb1 - you're lovely :hugs: thank you for understanding the gap between my brain and my typing. LOL I hope you're feeling alright for your 'date' night this week end. let us know what you think of the movie! sleep lots 'till then. I also have IBS and it's been nasty lately. Must have been awful on the tail of that evil bug that caught you. and AF!! YIKES! what a week you poor thing. take good care of yourself and sleep lots. 

lolly- I bet it's nice to have a quiet house. I agree with hb symptoms - no symptoms it's actually all so random and different with each pregnancy and with each person. AF might be cruising the skies but she hasn't landed yet.

dannib - thanks for your warm thaughts!:hugs: How's the new job? have those heavy cramps amounted to anything?

kanga- I'm with you on the hanging out here even if you do get a BFP - way too scary at 1st tri.

everyone else? where you hiding with your symptoms/no symptoms. OR, maybe you're just going to surprise us with the 'ole double pink lines trick!:thumbup: hope you're all happy and healthy anyway

me: I just went to a TCM session with a new practioner! I love her! She's dedicated the last 4 years of her life studying and practicing fertility based healing - we're going to work on my IBS as well. YAAAY! then I rushed around the house cleaning up my piglet style house before DH gets home in the am. Will be sooo nice to have him home after three weeks. He promised to make my favorite - Thai green chicken curry- YUM :munch: and I'll buy the vino. perfect arrangement really! I've got really pinchy cramps tonight so think AF about to land. Going to sleep now. Probably wont post till test time 'cus going to make the most of time I have with DH sooooo lot's of dust and prayers and fingers and toes cx'd for you ladies. 

night night:sleep:


----------



## hb1

Sounds like you're up for a lovely evening!! Enjoy your time with your oh & looking forward to hearing how your test comes out!!! :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Hi Again 

Would anyone be up for this? - have popped the reply from Hedgewitch below - she is really lovely - I will definately be doing this for this cycle at least. If you do then we can ask Sam for a casting and how and when to do our rituals - let me know anyway.

Sorry if this offends anyone

hx



hedgewitch said:


> hey hun, welcome to the group,
> i cast for you then i also send you over a ritual for you to do yourself, it can either be solitary ritual, a joint one with your partner or you can have a knot spell, i do the main casting then you also have a part to do at home. if you want me to do it just let me know as i will need certain details from you, i myself was on the TTC after loss thread as i too have suffered the devastation, 16 m/c between 8-12 weeks, a ten week old ectopic with loss of tube, then my beautiful Lilly-Maye was just two weeks off being born by c-section when she suffered a massive seizure and passed away. she suffered multiple cord accident and the hospital admitted negligence so i do understand what strength you ladies need!! i have just found out i am pregnant again and hoping all goes well,
> we have had great success on here and you and your ladies are more than welcome to come across and visit or reside whnever you like, wishing you all the best
> Brightest Blesings
> Sam,x


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> Would anyone be up for this? - have popped the reply from Hedgewitch below - she is really lovely - I will definately be doing this for this cycle at least. If you do then we can ask Sam for a casting and how and when to do our rituals - let me know anyway.
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone
> 
> hx
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, welcome to the group,
> i cast for you then i also send you over a ritual for you to do yourself, it can either be solitary ritual, a joint one with your partner or you can have a knot spell, i do the main casting then you also have a part to do at home. if you want me to do it just let me know as i will need certain details from you, i myself was on the TTC after loss thread as i too have suffered the devastation, 16 m/c between 8-12 weeks, a ten week old ectopic with loss of tube, then my beautiful Lilly-Maye was just two weeks off being born by c-section when she suffered a massive seizure and passed away. she suffered multiple cord accident and the hospital admitted negligence so i do understand what strength you ladies need!! i have just found out i am pregnant again and hoping all goes well,
> we have had great success on here and you and your ladies are more than welcome to come across and visit or reside whnever you like, wishing you all the best
> Brightest Blesings
> Sam,xClick to expand...


OMG! I am definitely up for this!!! Count me in! What do we have to do?

xx


----------



## hb1

Once we're all decided the thread is in the ttc buddies section - I only saw it as I was looking down the main window and the last reply on that forum had been on the fertilty spells thread and that caught my attention!:) Sam says she will need some details and will give us info on what we need to do - I have asked about timing and also if the spring equinox would be particularly good ( March 20th ) as this is an important pagan date anyway - one of renewal and all that :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-bud...rtility-spell-support-thread.html#post4738636

This is the link to the thread.

Am very excited to give it a go!! :)

hx


----------



## kanga

i've just had a quick look at the voodoo thread, not sure I get it, maybe you can paraphrase for me. But yep, i think count me in!

I'm pretty sure AF will come tonight as I have cramps. Am well gutted. Back to the CBFM!!


Hope you're all well ladies xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, just wanted to drop in and say a qick hi. Been a mad week for me at the office and its only Tuesday. At least we have something to look forward to at the end of the week. My fingers are still crossed. :dust:


----------



## hb1

cool - From what I gather Hedgewitch is a practising pagan - don't know what you know about paganism but she has put a lot of info about halfway down the 1st page. Has a lot to do with the earth, nature, druids, wicca, changing of the seasons, movements of the moon and sun etc. It's worth a read anyway - I have always been interested in paganism but never studied it to a great extent or followed it as a religion (but out of them all this is one I would) - but have celebrated the summer solstice & beltane and other pagan festivals as quite a few of my friends are pagan. 

So hedgewitch will cast a fertility spell for you and will give you details of a ritual that you perform. I think its a lovely idea but that's me!! I'll pop a post on her thread tomorrow and ask what info she needs and if you're up for it just post your info there too and she will let us know what to do.

I think I might do mine on 20th as that is the spring equinox.

hx


----------



## kanga

ooo thanks, I'll have a read. x Hope I didn't offend by saying voodoo, no offence intended :flower:

Hi there key. Looks like you, me, Lolly and Goddess are still in. Surely at least one of us should get a BFP, I would love it if one of us did!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies - ooh lots to catch up on, 

Helen - I don't know much about the fertility spell thing - will have a look at the thread when I get more than a few minutes on here but I'm definitely game for it. I've read some threads where people have mentioned having a spell done for them and I've wondered about it before so definitely count me in.

Also in reply to your 'who are we' post - I'm Lucy, 34(going to be 35 on thursday ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh when did I get so old) I'm married To Tim 38 and we're TTC our first( I want 4 so we need to get going). We live in London and have 3 cats, Boris, Queenie and Fernando. Their noses will be seriously out of joint when we finally get our bean!!! I own a clothes shop with my mum. Stressful but brilliant.

Groovygrl what sort of acupuncture are you having? I'm having the sort where she leaves the needles in for a while but last time I got my BFP i was having what I think was called 5 point or something where they just put the needle in and pull it out asap - and it hurt!!!! Got a feeling it might be better though.

Ladies I agree, when I get my bfp I won't be leaving this thread, I won' be going anywhere till 2nd tri at least if not 3rd!!!

Well my AF pains stayed all day yesterday, today they've gone and I keep feeling like she's here and I've been non stop knicker checking(TMI but it keeps feeling wet like AF). Boobs slightly tender. The one thing which I'm quite hopeful about is that I woke up in the middle of the night and I couldnt breathe through my nose it was so bunged up!!! Been fine all day though. Thats it for symptoms.

Ladies I'm getting a bit scared about testing, I'm going to do it but I'm scared of a bfn and crushing disappointment and but also scared of a bfp and the fear of m/c again - anyone else feeling like that?

Hope you're all well ladies, back to Holby which I've had on pause, I don't know what it is but there's something about Lindon thats very attractive.


----------



## hb1

Hi The_Key - not many sleeps till Thursday now hey!! I bet you're excited!! Tell those folks at the office that more important poas duties are afoot!! well - maybe not!!

Ignore me - am a plonker - we aren't testing!!!! v sorry!!!! I am right there with you - but we can cheer from the sidelines!! sorry again


----------



## kanga

Hi Queenie, sorry hun I didnt realise you were still in too, so thats 5 of us, fab!

I feel exactly the same about testing. Only time will tell if I will actually do it on Thursday! I want to be pregnant so desperately, and will be down in the dumps for days if its a bfn

I'm also worried that I wont enjoy the pregnancy even if I am pregnant, that I will be worrying. And OMG, having to have a scan, that will just be horrendous bringing back memories of hearing those fateful words after minutes of silence. But lets get there first, things may actually be different and we have each other this time around too.

Happy birthday for Thursday, it could be a v exciting birthday!!!

hugs to all. I may have to go to bed early, these AF cramps are getting worse!

:plane:


----------



## hb1

not offended - made me giggle actually :)


----------



## hb1

Hey Lucy - Jealous of the cats! we live too near a big road and our cottage is too small to have indoor cats. Testing on your birthday - well that will be a fab b-day present if you get the magic BFP! :) like I said before - the month you think it isn't BAM your pg! :)

Kanga - fxd it's not AF cramps sweets :)

Holding out hope for all of you

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Aww Kanga and hb1 remember am out, AF came early for me and am on CD4 already. Last chance for me to set my m day on my new CBFM tomorrow, lets hope it arrives on time. I was saying I still have my fingers crossed for the rest of you and will be watching the thread on thursday to hear your good news.


----------



## groovygrl

hiya!

DH gone for a snooze so I snuck on for a hello (and a snoop to see where everybody at:winkwink:)

I'm still in... had really 'pinchy' AF like cramps last night but keep knicker checking and it's just wet CM. AF not really due till sat. for me (and it's wed. afternoon for me now) so thinking it could go either way really. nothing else beyond sore boobs really (but then again, I've been violating them by prodding and poking like a freak)

RE: spell , sounds fun but I did mine on full moon here in NZ (about three weeks ago) I am a Canadian First Nations (new politically correct term for Canadian Indian, not Bollywood Indian, Pocahontas Indian) (half -breed really, lol - my mums side is Cree and my dad's side is European) Anyhoo...I practice my own blend of Indian stuff and mix it with Christianity. The Indian stuff is fairly similar to the pagan stuff I think. The Indian belief is that all of our mothers, auntie's, grandmothers that have passed on, commune with us through the moon. especially around issues of fertility, pregnancy, birthing babies, menopause, etc. Being feminine, wise and cyclical - 28 days. we can ask for guidance and counsel from our female relatives and ancestors who sit in a circle usually laughing, talking, creating. SO that's me, I'll give the spell casting a miss. sounds fun though.

Queenie - The TCM practitioner uses different modalities in her practice so although she is usually practices the Chinese method, she sometimes uses the 5 point Japanese method as well (that's what I had yesterday.) I also have a 'fur' baby. His name is Figaro aka Figgy and I love him rediculously. He would also get p.o'd if there was a baby in the house. OH dear!

some background stuff: My name is Donna. I just turned 41 (YIKES, that one snuck up on me. I still don't think I'm a grown up) DH is 39 (my toyboy:winkwink:) He has a 7 year old DD and I love being a step-mum, she's gorgeous! I'm TTC #1 after a couple chemicals and 1 MMC. I am originally from Canada but moved here 4 years ago to build a life with DH. We've been married 2 years. WE share a sail boat with another couple so that's where we spend most of our time off. music tastes are: anything from Cafe del Mar, Buddha Bar, Funk, acid jazz, Nathalie Merchant, Bjork, Badly drwn Boy, Acoustic stuff (Missy Higgins, Lauren Hill, David Gray) 

2 more sleeps AAAARGH - this has been:wacko: glad I found you guys tho.

xoxo


----------



## hb1

Hey Groovy Girl :) A sail boat - that sounds lovely!! Your full moon ritual sounds lovely too :) We'll let you know how the casting goes. 
Fur Baby - I like it! will have to tell my mum as she has a little cat.
Hope the wait isn't too bad now - not so long anymore :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Morning!

Well, in 24 hours we'll have the answer! I'd intended buying an ebay frer but, I'm that convinced it'll be a bfn, I haven't bothered. It's have to be an ic test which will only make me think "oooh maybe it's not working" when it says no!

Can you believe it has been a month since we were last having this conversation? In so many ways each month feels like forever but, when you read bacl this thread, it feels quite a quick month to me this time.

Symptom wise I'm still pretty tired. I was in bed at 9 last night and didn't want to wake up this morning. This morning I've loads (sorry tmi) of watery cm which I thought might have been af until I checked. 

This is a new one though - I've got really sensitive skin on my face which I've never had before. It even stings when I splash water on it when I'm having a wash and my chin and around my lips are very dry this morning. 

I've got a school reunion tomorrow night and whether bfp or n I'm dreading it. If it's a bfp, I'll want to stay home with oh and if it's a bfn, I'll be pretty miserable!

Af isn't due for me until Saturday so there's still hope for me until it arrives!

What time will you al be testing in the morning?


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> cool - From what I gather Hedgewitch is a practising pagan - don't know what you know about paganism but she has put a lot of info about halfway down the 1st page. Has a lot to do with the earth, nature, druids, wicca, changing of the seasons, movements of the moon and sun etc. It's worth a read anyway - I have always been interested in paganism but never studied it to a great extent or followed it as a religion (but out of them all this is one I would) - but have celebrated the summer solstice & beltane and other pagan festivals as quite a few of my friends are pagan.
> 
> So hedgewitch will cast a fertility spell for you and will give you details of a ritual that you perform. I think its a lovely idea but that's me!! I'll pop a post on her thread tomorrow and ask what info she needs and if you're up for it just post your info there too and she will let us know what to do.
> 
> I think I might do mine on 20th as that is the spring equinox.
> 
> hx

Hey,

My af is due on the 20th so the spring equinox could also be my cd1. Shall I just post on the hegewitch thread?

Lauren


----------



## hb1

Sure - I have asked again what info she needs - How exciting!!


----------



## kanga

well she got me this morning so I am currently :sad2:

I've got the day off work today as cramps are pretty bad. I'm thinking of doing some :hangwashing::dishes::iron::laundry::shower::mail: to take my mind off it!

hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## Lolly W

I'm ok - I've been sooooo hungry all day which, for me, is another sure sign the witch is coming. I've also been really quiet and a bit 'can't be bothered' which is yet another sure signal. Boo.

So, who's still in the game this month?

xx


----------



## the_key2005

Kanga, so sorry to hear she came this morning. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Thanks Sweetie x


----------



## hb1

Originally Posted by hedgewitch;4746362[/QUOTE 
hey sweet, all i need you to do is pm me with the individual details of each lady, theirs and their OH first name, their cycle dates if possible and their email address so i can send you your spell, also i need to know if you want one where your partner joins in the spell or not and if you would prefer knot magic which is where a spell is done over a piece of rope or cord, this is then knotted and the knots remain until the spell is complete, if you need any more info just give a shout hun,
how are you today?xx 

Hi Ladies

Here is Sam's reply - If you pm me this evening I will get this over to her today - how exciting!! 

Sam is on her thread regularly for any advice 

Sorry you're out Kanga - pants - I think that leaves Lolly, Queenie, Groovy and Danni - not sure about Goddess - fxd - one more sleep!!

I got my evening primrose oil on the go now - fxd it works 

hx


----------



## Dannib247

aww kanga hun im so sorry she came chick :( hugs xx
im still clutching on for dear life was due on today no sign but peeing cm if you get me that is (lol sorry tmi) some cramps this am but nothing have been really gassy all day as well think af will be here by the morning though booo luckily am not in surgery all day :) hope everyones ok will read the thread throughly at the weekend xx


----------



## kanga

Sounds promising Danni, fx'd!!
Found out that a friend who hadn't announced her preg (but I had worked it out!) had a mmc yesterday. absolutely gutted for her. when will we get some good news!


----------



## hb1

Kanga - that's so sad for your friend :( at least she has a friend in you who understands what she is going through.

We will get some good news Kanga - don't you worry - there'll be plenty!!

Anyway - how was the housework - did it keep your mind off the af?

And Danni - I'm thinking that the gas, the cm and cramps and no af could also be taken as good symptons!! looking forward to tomorrow's testing!!

hx


----------



## groovygrl

hiya!

sorry kanga. Boo, hiss :witch:

about to shoot out for an overnight sail. YAAAY! The weather is sublime today and sadly, there's not going to be many of these sort of days left before it's too cold!

I will test on the boat tomorrow am (difficult cus boats not big enough to offer much privacy) There's a small WC ('head' in boat speak) onboard but DH will hear me rustling with packaging. I've got it worked out that if he starts to get too nosey, I can tell him it's AF stuff - buzz OFF. Have hidden the test in amongst my bag of sanitary pads and tampons, so I can just waltz into the head with that. Not that he really can't know I'm testing but... i think you girls know?

so anyhoo, I'll jump on as soon as we're back. It'll be fri. am for you guys when I can post so come back to check on me? I am sooooo cranky and hungry -makes me think the witch is about to show. Anyhoo, I'll test tom. am.
:wacko:

xoxo best of luck my friends - hope to see at least a couple double pink lines flashing!


----------



## goddess25

No AF for me yet but tested this morning and got a BFN... i have some cramps so waiting for the witch to come.

Will look out for the fertility spell too got to give everything a try.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Morning Ladies - did and IC and clearblue digi this morning with FMU - nothing at all on the IC and a big fat not pregnant on the digi.

I have to admit, I'm totally fed up.

Still at least I can have a few drinks tonight for my birthday. I wish AF would hurry up - been getting pains since monday.

Who's still in? Good Luck girls - I hope at least one of us gets that bfp. Will check in later - havent had time to read through all the posts since I was last on but I'll catch up on saturday when I might get more than two mins on here

lucy xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

I tested about 10 minutes ago with fmu and I'm a BFN too. I feel a bit sad about the whole thing but I expected it I suppose. I'm just so gutted that not one of us has got a prescious BFP this month!


Af is due on Saturday so I suppose there could still be hope - doubt it though as I feel like the witchwill arrive soon.

I'm going to enjoy a few drinks this evening too as I'm off to the dreaded school reunion.

The epo is on the worktop ready for cd1 - Bring on my spell!

Hope you're all ok girls xx


----------



## Lolly W

Where's Danni?

xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - did you just use an IC? I think you're sill in with a shout if you did and you're not due till sat - they say they are 10mui(or whatever) but from what I've read on others posts they don't get a bfp with them till way after with a frer or a superdrug and usually not till after you're actually due. Fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Yeah it was just an ic dip test as I'd used all my frers last month! 

I might have a shop around on ebay for some frer deals. Even if I don't need them this month, they're great to have in the house to feed my addiction!

Thanks Queenie, but now I feel guilty about having some wine tonight!


----------



## hb1

:( Well it is in Danni and Groovy's hands now.

Please don't feel too bad ladies - it's pants but there's still a chance for a 2010 baby :)

And yes - you do never know - it may be a bfp in a couple of days with the frer's!! 

We'll all get there - it may feel that the wind has been knocked out of your sails right now but the moment you get your bfp all this will melt away.

hx


----------



## the_key2005

I agree with hb1 we'll get there girls hang in there. Lolly dont give up just yet you still have a few more days to go. Groovygrl enjoy the sailing, what I would give to be on a boat in the sun at the moment aahhhhh I can only dream.


----------



## kanga

Looks like today's testing has been eventful! fx'd for Danni & Groovy & Lolly xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh no sorry Lolly, didn't mean to put you off your drinks tonight - you should def still go ahead and have a few drinks, so many people do before they know they're pregnant and its fine!!!!

Ladies I think I might have had a chemical - after I tested this a.m I went to hairdresser for cut and blowdry so I look my best for my birthday and its next door to superdrug - I couldnt help but go in - btw Lolly they always have a good offer on hpts 2 for 1 so you get 4 for £4.99 and they're 10mui - I just thought maybe the IC and clearblue digi weren't sensitive enough and the symptoms I've had - sense of smell, bunged up nose in night, lots of wind(sorry tmi) I did feel I had a chance - anyway I've done one an hour ago and ther's a line. Its faintish but definitely there though - but less than my last pregnancy at 11dpo and I know for def I'm 13/14/15dpo. The line would be something I'd be excited about at 10 or 11dpo but not where I am plus I just know a clear blue digi I should have shown 1-2 weeks at least. Anyway sorry for rambling, but I wanted to tell someone, and don't really want to tell any friends and OH at work and dont like to call him there.

I think next month I wont test unless AF 3 days late I really mustnt because I'm feeling a bit gutted now. Don't think its worth telling docs as don't think theyd count this as a miscarriage do you?

Right, I'm trying to rev up the pma for next month, think AF could be late because she won't come while a line is showing on an hpt and I just want next cycle to start!!!!!!!

Good Luck, Lolly, Danni, Groovy and Goddess!!! By teh law of averages one of you at least should get your bfp.

HB1 I'll get on to the spell thing tomorrow am xxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lucy

Yes - a chemical is a mc but obviously very early - so might be worth getting noted at the dr's just incase you ever need additional help?

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Queenie - I'm confused (it happens easily) are you bleeding? If not, surely you could still be in with a chance? Especially with a magical line?!

I've ordered a couple of FRERs on eBay which will arrive tomorro but I've got period pains from hell tonight so doubt I'll need them until next month. I always promise myself that I won't test until I'm oficially 'late' but every month I cave in at something stupid like 10 dpo!

I'm all ready for tonight's school reunion. I'm being picked up in 25 minutes by a school friend I haven't seen for about 15 years. I'm quite nervous so I've poured myself a comforting glass of champers (left over from oh's birthday- I'm not that decadent). I find these things quite competitive so I'm dreading the "what do you do?" question. I used to have a super successful career and, since being made redundant, I'm now a housewife! Grrr, I hope I'm not put on the spot, I'm not in the mood.

I'm ranting - must be the champagne!

Love you girls, keep your chins up xxx


----------



## hb1

Go gettem Lolly - have a lovely time - surely with your closest school chums it'll be just like before :)

hx


----------



## hb1

And Lucy - if no af try testing in a couple of days??


----------



## Dannib247

hiya lovelys so sorry everyone seems to be out.. im with you too didnt need to test af arrived bang on time and by god she hurting this month grrr having a bottle of wine tommorow night im so looking forward to it :) hugs to all and im not sure whos still left in but will catch up on saturday neways good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hey queenie I would give just yet if you ain't bleeding. Hang in there girls one of use has to have a bfp but if it doesn't happen that ok. We've got each other and we'll do it all again next month. Am with you queenie on the testing only after am 3 days late. Thi k maybe we should go for that approach next month what do youse reckon?
Lolly hope you had a great night out. Gosh I can't remember the last time I was out on a school night teehee, knock em dead girl. 
Groovygrl did u test on the boat? Am looking forward to fryday wish I had a lovely bottle of wine to go with it lol. Happy Friday girlies and TGIF for tomorrow.


----------



## groovygrl

:boat: hiya

tested this morning with CB digi and gotta big fat '_not pregnant_':growlmad:

AF due tomorrow - she must be hovering really close by 'cus beyond disapointed, I feel like poo. If no AF by mon. I will test again. I had such promising symptoms. Wow, our bodies are tricky :shrug:

Sorry ladies, guess this not our month? I am sadly out next cycle. DH away for 4 weeks:cry: So I'm looking at a 2011 baby at this stage. I'll jump back in the TTC game at the end of April but happy to cheer you on in the meantime.:hugs:

I'm with the others, don't think I want to test anymore 'till at least 1 day after AF due. Tests are just so expensive here in NZ and I get myself so worked up.

Lolly - hope reunion was really fun! BTW, it's a dream to be able to stay at home! Honestly beats any fancy, uber cool career. Enjoy this fantastic opportunity babe!


----------



## groovygrl

BTW - I'm not knocking anyone's fancy uber cool career. I've got a pretty cool career but I'd love the opportunity to stay home for awhile :dance:


----------



## the_key2005

Hey Groovygrl hun, sorry to hear you're out also. 
Speaking of staying home. I unfortunately work for the private sector so Maternity leave entitlement is real pants. Am worried that I wont get to take a whole year off work like my sister who works for the NHS and was off for a whole year with something crazy like 6months full pay. I would give anything just to stay home and enjoy baby when she/he finally comes along.


----------



## hb1

I would be lucky too - I work in the private sector too but would get 6 mths full pay - my sister got 5 mths full pay - didn't realise how lucky i was!!! :)

Groovy - gutted for you being out - how far away will your oh be next month? no way you could get a cheeky weekend in there? you could sail round to meet him!! Am with you on the staying home front!! :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

OMG OMG OMG! Please let one of you be online I think I've just got a BFP on my Frer that arrived in the post today!


----------



## Lolly W

It's a very pale line considering af is due tomorrow but I'm sure it's a line.

I feel like I want to cry and I haven't got anyone to share it with!


----------



## Lolly W

Where are you all!?

I'm going out of my head here!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

LOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm only on for 2 seconds but that is soooooooooooooooooo EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!

I'm so glad someones got a BFP

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

I can't believe it! We spent a whole year trying to conceive last time and now this the first month using cbfm! Thank you God, thank you !!!!!!!!

I've just rung hubby to tell him as I was so excited and he's coming home from work early!

I've been trying to upload a test photo to see what you think but I haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## Lolly W

What do you think? Am I imagining things?

I'm so scared, I drank far too much last night convinced af was coming today. Oh holy crap, what have I done?
 



Attached Files:







19.03.10 Test.JPG
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TripleB

That's a particularly lovely BFP Lolly - not faint at all and certainly not in your imagination! CONGRATULATIONS! x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - that is a proper proper line. I did another test this morning to be certain I've had a chemical and to see if line was darker or lighter(of course I was sceretly praying for darker knowing in heart of hearts that all symptoms have totally gone)and its really faint and my AF would be due today or yesterday, its nothing like yours. I'll post pics tomorrow so you can all see. Am worried in case anyone thinks I'm a mad woman imagining bfps!!!

Well I'm annoyed with this chemical thing - my AF should have come yesterday or today and theres no sign at all which means I cant get started on my next cycle. Have read lots of threads about people getting pregnant straight after a chemical but I mustnt get my hopes up.

It makes me wonder how many of them I've had before - if AF is one or two days late in the past maybe thats what it was!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

And don't worry about the drinking!!!!


----------



## Lolly W

I don't know that much about chemicals if I'm honest. I think my line is very feint considering af is due tomorrow. I'm also still getting bfns on the ic tests. If this is my bfp (not sure when I'll start believing it) it's tinged with a hell of a lot of fear. I just don't think I could cope with a third failed pregnancy and the thought of losing another baby makes me feel sick.

I drank at least 4 glasses of wine last night and shared two cocktail pitchers with 3 other girls so that can't be good. I'm like a paranoid freak this afternoon!


----------



## hb1

OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lolly - that's a luuuuuurrrvley line :)

You would be worrying like this whenever you got your bfp - and seriously - I doubt there would be any harm to the bean from a little drinking!!! what a lovely way to start the weekend!!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I told you girls before I rang my oh! I thought that would make you laugh:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kanga

:happydance: :yipee: CONGRATS LOLLY!!! :yipee:

that definitely looks like a bfp, fantastic!

are you celebrating tonight? xx


----------



## Beadette

Congrats lolly xx


----------



## Lolly W

I don't know about celebrating as I feel more worried than I thought I would. I can't let myself get excited at all as, on top of the usual miscarriage panic, I've been so bad the last couple of weeks. I've been taking my folic acid but that's about it in terms of a healthy lifestyle.

I can honestly say I didn't think I'd get my bfp so soon so I've been boozing and even had a few cigarettes last weekend on oh's birthday. I can't believe the wonderful moment getting my bfp was spent hungover having just scoffed a Big Mac Meal!

I'm feeling really ashamed of myself.


----------



## the_key2005

Arghh!!! congratulations Lolly :happydance:, I def agree with all the other girls its definitely a :bfp:. Omg I was gone for lunch and only got back and there is fab news, thats so wonderful. You've made my Friday, am going to get some chocolate to celebrate. 
Ohh and as for tellign us girls before OH teehee!! you naughty girl. My DH is always on about how much I tell my sisters everything even before him teehee!! but they will never get it will they teehee!! Congrats to you both. :thumbup:
Kanga Kudos on the new thread heading, love it.


----------



## Lolly W

Awwwww, I love the heading update! I just hope I can send you some of my luck - we all deserve a bit!

Thank you for sharing my news xx


----------



## kanga

Don't worry about the lifestyle, that was your last blow out for 8m, and it sounds like you made the most if it. I don't think much crosses the placenta anyway in the 1st 4 weeks (or even if the placenta is made yet), so pick up on the vits now and you'll be fine

We all have our f'xd for you that its a sticky one, and we look forward to sharing your journey!

So that's one bfp in one month! I recks, being a realist and all, that we'll get one a month, so thats our target girls! Who will be joining Lolly next month ?!

:yipee: :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Dannib247

awww lolly im soooo chuffed for you!!! yey!!! congratulations hun!! thats a lovely bfp i must say !! YEY!!!! xxx and dont worry about the alcohol and ciggies and ..big mac(lol) what will be will be and theres nothing you can do to change it so yey :) heres to a h+h 9 months chick youve made my day :) xx


----------



## Lolly W

Thank you everyone, I still can't believe it.

I've already made an appointment with my GP for Monday afternoon. It's my first visit to this Gp as we've recently moved to the area. I'm hoping they will be understanding of my situation but it's hard as my old GP was so great. We had a real rapport and he knew all about our previous problems. I guess all I can do is sit down and try and explain how I'm feeling - hoping they will refer me for an early reassurance scan in a month or so. 

Please let this be 3rd time lucky.


----------



## Lolly W

I know I'm very premature with my ticker and status but I'm trying to sell myself the idea as I still can't believe it!

Oh has gone to buy some logs so that we can cosy up in front of the fire tonight. Thai green curry is on the menu so it looks like a lovely Friday night ahead. What are you girls up to?

x


----------



## mrsG5

Its so nice having some good news. Just started to rain here so I cosy fire sounds bliss. Best of luck xx


----------



## kanga

I've got friends round for dinner tonight - Chicken Basque on the menu. May also get a fire going, it is currently raining!

hi MrsG, would you like to join our crazy gang?! we're all around CD -1 to 3ish, and are 28 day girls x


----------



## hb1

Hey Queenie - are you testing again in the morning??


----------



## QueenieMurphy

No HB1 (makes me laugh - I know you're Helen but can't stop calling you HB1!!). I did a test this morning and its a barely there line. I think I've def had a chemical. Tonight I am getting some CM with a brown tinge - sorry that is TMI and so gross - so hopefully AF tomorrow - only 2 days late. I'm glad as didn't want to be left behind by my cyber cyclers!!! 

Had a really good night out with my OH tonight, talked about TTC and both of us feeling positive that we will get there one day, even if we only end up having one little and not the 3/or 4 that we'd like we'll get there hopefully!!(also was telling him about my fellow cyclers and Lollys BFP!!!!)

Lolly - have just read back and hope I didn't upset/worry you talking about my hpt lines straight after you showed your pic - I shouldn't have done that but I just wanted to totally reassure you that that is a fantastic line that you've got there and nothing like my faint positives!!! 

Better go - very tipsy and need cup of tea pyjamas and bed 

Night night CCS's xxx


----------



## hb1

Oh Queenie - I do hope it's a true BFP ..but you know your body - hang in there - if you feel the need to rant about it all we're here!! At least you're feeling positive - and I doubt you'll finish at 1 once you get there!! :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks HB - proper brown spotting now though - horrid, counting this as CD1. Am not going to test till AF 3 days late in future I think, I'd rather not know about a CP.

Awful morning - boiler broken, no hot water and cant get anyone round to fix it and have to go to lunch with the In Laws - they're fine as In Laws go but we only saw them two weeks ago and it feels a bit soon!!!!!!

Now am taking my EPO again, am also going to take maca this month - been reading a thread on it in TTC. Tim has been taking it for 6 months - he had low motility- and his sperm is now seriously super sperm - the doctor couldnt believe the improvement. I didn't realise women could take it too though till I read that thread. I also take pregnacare, vitamin C and omega 3. Is there anything else anyone can recommend? Especially for getting a sticky??????????

Also am going to Rome in 2 and a half weeks(looking on bright side at least I now don't have to worry about going on a plane and drinking etc)and I want to lose few pounds for that so total healthy eating and exercise till then.

So am full of PMA and raring to go this cycle.

Girls, 1 down 7 to go - by the time Lolly has her baby hopefully we'll all be pregnant!!!

Hope you're all having good weekends, I'm off for a cold shower and then to the In Laws xxxxxxxxx


----------



## the_key2005

Loving the PMA Queenie. Hope lunch with the in laws goes well. Catch up with the rest of you ladies later.


----------



## hb1

Hope everyone's good :)

Lolly - how's the bean coming on?

Queenie - how you doing lady? have you got af at all?

I am going back in to the fray tomorrow - cd8 so doing sperm meets egg plan :)

am on EPO so fxd that helps!! Have looked up Maca Queenie - gotta get me some I think - although I know it wouldn't help this cycle if I'm still floundering in a couple of mths then at least I'll know oh is super charged!! and me of course!! Going to holland & barratt when I'm not booked in with oh on Tuesday :)

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi hb1 hope you had a great weekend. Am on cd9 and been taking EPO since cd3, stopped at cd7. My last cycle was 24days so am calculating this cycle as 24days also(am all over the place *sniff*) so been at it since cd6 and because my cbfm arrive late am having to use opk strips, so far they are all negative but been having ov pains since friday. No ewcm yet but we're not taking chances so :sex: every other day. I too may give Maca a go later, may even get DH on it. Oh man am really digging deep for pma today :-( but dont worry I wont let it get me down.


----------



## hb1

It's harsh not knowing where you are in your cycle. I think I will take epo until I've had a few high's on my monitor. Are you temping too? Good work on the pma!

Here comes Monday - aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhh - boy do I need to win the lottery!! :)

hx


----------



## groovygrl

oh Lolly! I am soooo happy for you. How exciting - I get that you're scared too. Try to relax and enjoy this pregnancy (easy for me to say) I'm soooo thrilled for you.:happydance don't worry about the drinks and ciggies. I am sometimes very naughty (like this month) too. The other girls are right, because it's no longer going to be a part of the next 8 months, bubs is just fine!

I'm still waiting for :witch: I tested on fri. (as you all know) and got a BFN. I will test again tom. (Tues.) to see what that has to say:shrug:

I don't think I'm pregnant. I don't have any symptoms at all anymore and I'm soooo crabby and intolerant that my head's going to spin off if I don't get AF soon. This has been building for a week! And this means that I'm having a really long cycle - I have been 28 days for as long as I can remember :cry: It sure does feel like AF's coming - doesn't feel at all like the time I got my BFP. so crazy:wacko: I want a BFP and I want AF. This is a wacky place to be.

Can I still join in if I'm no where near your cycle's anymore?

sorry it took so long to post. DH and I had his DD this week end and we kept really busy with her (went for a big day hike and bbq picnic on sat.) Sun. the B&B site was down for maintenance most of the day (you were all :sleep: ing)
I escaped to the library this morning 'cus there are tradesmen in our house ripping apart our bathroom - UGGGH! that brings me to now.

will let you know what tomorrow's testing brings. enjoy the evening ladies!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Yes HB got AF totally - heavier than usual but no more painful, couple of nurofen express sorted me out. Am going to ring my doc tomorrow and get it on my notes that I had a chemical. Am going to ask if there's any tests I can have done as my last two cycles of trying I've had a m/c then a chemical, I hope its just bad luck but if not I want to find out what it is asap. I'll let you know what she says, I might go private if they won't do tests. 

The key I've been very low on pma too today, seeing babies everywhere and wondering if it will ever happen and feeling very negative about it!!! Its just the endless waiting, waiting for Ov, then the 2ww and then if you get a bfp you still have 9 months of worry!!! Took us ages to get bfps and now we've had 2 but cant hold on to them - I tell you next time I won't even let myself have a sliver of excitement, looking up due dates and everything, too depressing when it goes wrong!!!

I think you can take the EPO till you get a positive opk, you want it to keep producing the EWCM up to ov.

So I'm CD2 so well behind you ladies.

Hopefully I'll wake up with a ton more pma tomorrow.

Cant believe its sunday night already, aaggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Night night xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Groovygrl - good luck with your testing tomorrow, got fingers crossed for you xxxx


And if you don't get your bfp you'll only be a few cycle days behind me - I'm just CD2. Hope you get your bfp though - keep us posted xxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Hi Girls
Apologies for the radio silence, my wireless box at home has given up the ghost, tres annoying!
So it seems we definitely got 1/7 this month, awesome, how is everything Lolly?
I'm on the EPO now - do you only take it to ovulation? I haven't noticed any changes so far but I'm only on CD6 so we'll have to wait and see.
Loving the PMA ladies, we're aiming for a realistic 1/7 this month, who's it going to be ?! We are 100% on track :)
i dont think it matters too much that we're all out of synch with our cycles, out of interest, what day is everyone on?


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm ok, still feeling anxious as hell but I know that's natural. No symptoms whatsoever but I didn't have any with the other two pregnancies so no change there. To tell you the truth, I'm trying to forget I got my BFP and wish away the next 4 or so weeks until we know either way. The last mc was at 6+1 but we didn't find out until 8 weeks at our 2nd early scan.

OH told his Mum yesterday who immediately launched into advice on taking aspirin as I may have Hughes Syndrome and all sorts of non-evidence-based nonsense!

Today I'm going with my Mum for her first annual check up after breast cancer treatment last year so I'm feeling pretty nervous. My fingers and toes are already crossed for her so I haven't had time to think about myself that much. Anyway, I'll hopefully tell her later but I'm going to be strict and ask her not to get too excited this time.

I'd made a doctor's appointment for this afternoon fogetting about Mum's appointment at the hospital so I had to ancel it. I just rang to rearrange and they said it would be another 6 weeks to see the GP with early pregnancy specialism. I can call back after 1.30 for a cancellation so I'll try that!

I hope you're all getting busy with the EPO and CBFMs - I swear by my CBFM - This was our first month using it and it took us a year to conceive 1st time! 

Catch up later sisters!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. I have added a ticker to my signature so you all know where I am in my cycle. Glad I dont have to worry about being booted off now that am no longer a 28 dayer teehee!. HB1 am temping also and keeping a close eye on that. Kanga from what I read about EPO you are only to take it until ov. Something about it interfering with implantation. I have to look where I read that. One sec brb Ok back now, here is the info from babyhopes.com
What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.
Groovygrl good luck with testing, will have fingers crossed for you. Queenie hang in there babes. I was doing much better today with the pma because it was lovely and sunny out but now its gone all dark and rainy *sigh*. Still not letting it get me down, sending loads of PMA your way hun. Lolly glad you are doing ok and also I should say thanks for the tip about requesting an early pregnancy specialism doctor. I never thought of doing that, will remember that for next time. Will definitely be using my CBFM next cycle, I didnt realise just how big the thing was teehee!! For some reason I thought it would be the size of a pager lol. Danni and Goddess where are you? Did you have an eventful weekend?


----------



## groovygrl

BOO :witch: ! last night.

Not very satisfying though. I needed it to be a release but...only had a little trickle of brown blood (sorry TMI) and it's been almost 24 hours since that and...only a small brown spot on panty liner. WHAT THE...:shrug:

I'm sooo grumpy. I have a TCM appointment today and maybe she'll be able to help. DH is a super star and he know's I'm struggling thru something so he offered to take me out for dinner tonight. LOVE HIM (I have been so mean to him all week:gun: )

Oh dear, my PMA is elusive today. I will get it together soon!

Thanks for the EPO info. key. I have been taking about 3000 mg throughout my whole cycle. YIKES! I will talk to my TCM practitioner (she also a herbalist) today and let you guys know what I learn.

OH yeah, and key can you let us know when you get OV prediction and/or symptoms. Because we all have approx. same length cycles it would be interesting to learn when everyone OV's (it will prob. be different for everyone) but...interesting. I'm not much of a chart stalker sorry.

xo


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Girls, i've been looking through your posts and was wondering if i could join you? me and my fiance are ttc after we had a chemical pregnancy on 11th march :cry:
I am currently on cd 12, of what i think?? is a 31 day cycle..(i get af on the 11th of every month so i'm not quite sure what my cycle is??) 
Looking forward to getting to know you all!
Em x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies just a quickie - I take 1000mg of EPO from day 1 -13 of 28 day cycle - I usually ov on 14 and it has produced loads of EWCM the two cycles i've taken it, I'm sure thats why I've got pregnant both times as I hardly produced EWCM before. So 1000mg has been enough for me.

Am wondering whether to take baby aspirin, some people seem to take it to help with getting a sticky, what do you think?

Lolly hope all went well with your mum today at the hospital xxx 

Spoke to my GP on phone today, she wants me to go in on thurs to discuss my options whatever that means, shes only about 20 and very sympathetic so think I'm quite lucky to have got her rather than my usual almost at retirement male doc who I'm sure would have fobbed me off.

The key have got my pma back, especially after chat with my doc, just looking forward to OV!!

Anyone done their hedgewitch spell yet? Don't know what OH is going to say if I start incanting just before BD!!!!

Groovy are you sure its AF and not implantation?? Sounds hopeful if so light??

Hi hotpinkangel, nice to meet you. Sorry about your chemical hun, have you been TTC long?

I'm only on CD3 now we've all got out of sync but welcome to our thread xxx

Well that turned into a long one not a quick one

Who's first to OV? Will it be you key?

Lucy xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi girls,

Yesterday's trip to the doc's went well. So well, in fact, that I came away with an appointment on 12th April for a 7 week scan. She rang the EPu while I was there and booked it in for 9am so I know when I'll have some answers - just under 3 weeks and counting!

Queenie - I spoke to her about aspirin and, if you have Hughes Syndrom, advice is to take 1/4 of a 75g aspirin every day. HOWEVER - if you haven't been diagnosed with Hughes, aspirin can sometimes actually be detramental in pregnancy and thin blood can cause miscarriages in some women. I've decided not to take it anyway!

Can't wait to see the first ovs start to appear here! HB, are you still using your cbfm?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Hi Hotpink, welcome to the group! Very sorry for your loss, you'll get a lot of support here while ttc for your sticky bean. I think you'll beat us all to ovulation! HB what day are you on, I'm on 7 - the CBFM wanted a stick this morning but I had already pee'd, oh well!

Excellent news re the scan Lolly, we're all counting down with ya, am sure it will all be fine x Have you got any symptoms yet?

I'm taking EPO only until probably day 12. I have either 1 or 2 1000mg capsules a day.


----------



## hb1

Hey Everyone

Cd 9 - got mu high yesterday - but my estrogen line is lighter today but hoping to have the 5 highs this month - fxd ov stays off till the weekend!! :)
Hey Lolly - glad the docs went well - sounds like you got a keeper there!! we'll all have our fxd for the scan!!! :) am still using my cbfm.

Hey Queenie - glad you got a lovely Dr - at least it'll be noted and you might get some help. Doing my hedgewitch spell tonight - doing the knot spell - going to save the joint one for the weekend - don't think my oh could cope with that every time!!

Yeah - I wouldn't worry about being sligtly out of sync - all of us being ttcal means we'll all be out of sync with ourselves anyway!!

Hey Kanga - cd 9 - I was asked on cd6 for a stick and had to muster up another wee and it seemed ok - you might still be ok!! 

groovy - gutted AF got you - hope you have a lovely dinner :)


The_Key - if you are temping too I doubt you can go far wrong - thanks for the info re EPO - interesting!!

Hot Pink - Yey!!! another bod in our happy troop!! 

Off to do some work :(

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Hotpink welcome to the group. So sorry to hear about your MC, you are amongst friends here :hugs:. According to the info you gave about your cycle I was able to work out that you are likely to be most fertile from Thursday, 25/03/10 to Tuesday, 30/03/10 This is assuming a 14day Luteal Phase, hope that&#8217;s helpful. Groovygrl am with Kanga, it may just be implantation bleeding, don&#8217;t give up just yet. Girls am so jealous you have such lovely GPs, am going to request someone I havent seen before in the hope that they will be better in the words of CD11 for me today, had OV pains last night so :sex: with preseed. Temps are on the up now also, second morning in a row yippee! Will do an opk tonight, fingers crossed. Lolly thanks for the info on baby asprin think I will avoid it also. I have so many things on the go at the moment teehee!!. Goodluck with the spells ladies.


----------



## Lolly W

Something jus occurred to me randomly which I thought I would share.....

This month OH and I bd'd in the morning on one of my high days and then my peak day. Morning action is very rare in our bed as I'm always grumpy so I'm wonderng whether this (as well as the cbfm) made all the difference!

Get up early, brush your teeth and surprise your men I say!


----------



## the_key2005

omgoodness Lolly thats got me in bits!! :rofl:


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> omgoodness Lolly thats got me in bits!! :rofl:

Glad to be of service!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## groovygrl

Good morning everyone :flower:

Definately AF and not implantation - everything got a bit 'full on' after I posted last. Oh well, I held out hope because I went 30 days and that has never happened. I knew that DH and I only managed to get some BD'ing done on the very outside of fertile window (too early at days 8,9 and 10)

Oh well, this cycle I'll take a break (not by choice) and then I estimate that we'll give it our very best team effort end of April - beg. of May.

Lolly - sooo glad you got an early scan. You feeling good? Your mum is in my prayers sweetness (so are you and wee bubs) :hugs: thanks for sharing the info. you learned about Aspirin. I was thinking of taking it too but...I might give it a miss (at least until I've spoken to a Specialist Ob. once I see BFP) Also, if I remember right, DH and I had some morning BD'ing and a couple noon -ers the month I got my BFP - with pre-seed and legs in air. This was highly irregular timing for us too. There just maybe something to that?:shrug: Early bird gets the worm? :rofl:

Went for TCM appointment yesterday and she basically echo'd what was said here. She said that EPO should be taken for first half of cycle and then switch to flax seed oil (or whatever omega oil you like really) post OV. She said that she hadn't heard about it causing any harm re: implantation but...that it could be a factor in my delayed AF and amped up PMT.

Welcome Hotpink! I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs: You'll find that this is a really great place to be :thumbup:

Hb - had a great dinner last night, thanks - Thai food and a nice NZ Sav. Blanc, yum!

Anyhoo...I'm off to start my day. Cheers all!:flower:


----------



## hb1

There's no way we could get any midweek morning bding!! I am out of the door at 7am so we'd have to be up and at it at 5am - am noooooo early bird - am bding will have to commence on Saturday :)


----------



## cutelou101

Hi,

I was wondering whether i could join. Got AF on Saturday after MC 13th Feb. We did TTC after MC, but did not work so TTC again this month

I'm currently on CD4, thinking i am 28 dayer, but was on pill for so many years i can't remember!

Lou
x


----------



## groovygrl

yaaay for glorious week-end :sex: have fun with that hb :winkwink:

those irregular timings were only possible because DH and I went to his family's beach house for a week. We each organised one week off work with the sole purpose of TTC. This seemed to work for us :thumbup: Sadly, it's just not even remotely possible for both of us to take a week off every month :nope:

question for the group: once a day?, once every other day?, as many times a day as poss.? what's your feelings or understanding of this?

Lolly - what day(s) of your cycle did you think you conceived? or, did you guys do it so much that it's hard to pin it? Kinda personal, I know. sorry:dohh:


----------



## groovygrl

Oh Lou :cry: I'm so sorry. we all know that hurt.

you are most welcome here! :flower: Our lovely friend Lolly just took one for the team and got a BFP last week so... I'm thinking we've got good TTCAL vibes going on. We are all still grieving but working towards another BFP and a healthy 40 weeks and wee bub. Lots of support and great info. here. Sing out if you need help with the acronym's (I know I did)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly thanks for info re aspirin, I think I wont take it, have also read somewhere on here someone said it can affect fertility so not to take at least until you're pregnant so have decided to leave well alone.

Ladies I did once read that sperm are faster in the a.m so perhaps a morning BD is the way to go - have also read(yes I read about TTC ALL the time) that the best time to BD is between 3 and 7 pm as that is the most likely time that ovulation occurs, I do try to get OH up the stairs straight after work around O for that reason. Sadly a morning BD not an option here unless weekend, I'm awful in the mornings though OH would be up for it I just am not a morning BD'er!!!

Groovy sorry about your AF, hope shes not giving you too much trouble, flaxseed oil supposed to be very good for us so I might start taking that, always reading about how great it is.

Am ordering our shopping for next week, ordering lots of foods for fertility, berries and mackerel and seeds, OH not impressed(and neither am I frankly but needs must).

Cutelou, hi there, nice to meet you Hun and welcome to our thread, very sorry about your loss hun, you're on CD4 like me - we can go through the cycle together - the awful 2WW.

I don't think I'll get a bfp this month, just got a feeling will be a few months for me, don't know why. Diet is going well though - think am finally in the zone. 

Hope you're all ok ladies - HB how did it go with the spell???

lucy xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Groovy the 2 months I've got bfp we've done it ( I ovulate CD14/15) CD6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, and then usually only about twice for the rest of the month as we're exhausted!!!

When OH had low count and motility we were told only do it every other day as they said the swimmers need to regroup but now his count has gone up we do it every day round OV.

xxx


----------



## groovygrl

the_key - aha! OV pain, pre seed and BD - perhaps that's like the holy trinity of getting a BFP - temps up too?! ACE! Now...:coffee: the wait!

your turn to get us the BFP?!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Groovy and Queenie, needed some postivity for TTC so thanks for having me :hugs:

I never tracked my OV last time, just did a quick online guide and seemed to work. But bought ov tests online yesterday, has anyone used them before? Going on hol to cornwall next week, so the right time for trying :winkwink:


----------



## groovygrl

lucy - ha ha ha ha :rofl: was laughing out loud when I read your shopping list and your comments. I know, I know. 

DH not really impressed with my dietary efforts either, he's such a meat and potatoes guy. what are your thoughts on coffee and alcohol. I know (from reading way too much) that both are definately not ideal but... DH and I love our wine and I'm from the camp that believes God created and blessed the coffee bean lol. Anyhoo... I'm down to one cup of coffee a day and limit myself to three standard drinks (glasses of wine) a week. Sometimes I fall off the wagon :shrug: but most weeks I stick to it. I have to avoid certain :drunk: friends sadly. 

sorry for all the queries ladies. just putting together a new game plan in my 'cycle off TTC'


----------



## groovygrl

enjoy your holiday cutelou - be gentle, loving and generous with your hurting beautiful self. HAPPY...blissfull :sex: 'ing


----------



## hb1

Spell is cool.

Well - we're dtd today, tomorrow, Friday and then aaaaaaaalllllll weekend :) poor oh!!!

Hey CuteLou - Welcome :) hoping you get a swift BFP :)

Hope everyone is well :)

Just spent an hour crying to "one born every minute" as they were following premature babies - oh was in tears too - never seen it before today. A lady at my work gave birth at 27 weeks recently - she must be so brave - am crossing my fingers he makes it!!

Off too bed - need to keep the energy up for bding and that crying's taken it right out of me....

sleep tight ( have a good day Groovy! )

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry ladies, just got a quick question. Saturday morning i got a very very faint positive (had couple of sypts in week too), then evening AF arrived, not sure if this sign of chemical preg, and if so if i should go docs or just ignore and carry on next month??

Thanks HB, i skyplus'ed that tonight, was it any good, i have advoided the programme so far! happy bd'ing xx


----------



## groovygrl

cutelou - my really 'unqualified' opinion is that it could be one of two things.

1) because you were carrying twins you had double the amount of HcG circulating in your body and this may mean it takes longer (than most single pregnancies) for levels to dissipate. The HPT you did might have picked up remaining and/or declining hormone.

2) you actually did have a chemical pg. 

Either way, I would suggest you mention it to your dr. If it's determined that it was a chemical pg, you want it noted so that if you choose to persue investigation process's in the future you're sure to be better and more quickly supported with all the info. 

take care x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Well done HB!! Fingers crossed the spell works, it makes me laugh how we say poor OH all the time, it should be their idea of heaven all this BD'ing!!!

Groovy - well done you cutting back the alcohol to 3 a week. I want to give up altogether but its not easy - I tend to try not to drink as much as poss (drive when we're going out so I have the excuse) but at other times if I'm out with certain people I end up have quite a few so I need to decide really to give up properly. I'll drink in Rome I think - we're going with some real big drinking friends so I know a lot of time will be in bars and after that I think I'll really cut back - just friday night though = wine !!! I always start getting that friday(wine) feeling about 5pm on a friday.

I don't drink coffee - about the only vice I've managed to avoid in my life, but i do drink a lot of tea and my acupuncturist said try and only have 2 - i didnt realise tea was bad!!

Cutelou - I agree with groovy, its one of those two things - i think very possibly the chemical so definitely tell your GP - I've just had the same thing and she said its counted as a m/c so I'm glad I told them. I'm so sorry Hun, its awful getting a positive hpt and then bloody AF turns up. Fingers crossed for another bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Groovy - one thing about wine, I think red is better than white, so I don't feel so bad if I have red wine!!! White wine is apparently the devils brew when it comes to TTC. I don't know where rose comes in!!!


----------



## groovygrl

haha! Good thing I'm usually a red drinker! No, you def. can't play the limit's game when you guys go to Rome. I'll support you in the 'when you get home' plan. More important to really enjoy yourself! When DH and I conceived, we spent a week at the beach eating and drinking to EXCESS

DH is a girl sometimes 'cus he prefers white wine but now I can tell him it's the devil's brew so don't bring it 'round our table. RED,RED, RED.

re: :coffee: sadly, it's all about caffeine being the 'evil' here so ya, tea's not on the top 10 list either. Sorry :cry: I'm trying to get into herbal teas and fake coffee beverages but they don't give me the warm fuzzy's and they make me crabby.

:cry: sad and sorry and crappy about the chemical babes. Sorry i didn't acknowledge it earlier.


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks Groovey and Queenie, i thought it might be, as i did tests after mc to see when hgc levels dropped to try and track ov, so i did have a negative about two weeks after mc. I'll try and see him, but he is a strange man

Def don't worry about cutting back in Rome Queenie, worry about that when you get home. the main point is to make sure you enjoy yourself.

ha ha! yes its is always poor OH, maybe they feel under pressure??? I'm sure its my OH dream!!


----------



## kanga

I was thinking the other day about how a lot of teenagers get pregnant and how lucky (!) they are to just get pregnant without really 'wanting' to.

Well, I think we should follow their lead girls.

This weekend, dh and I will be sat in the park drinking cider, in our tracksuits. We will proceed to do it in the bushes, followed by a trip to McDonalds for a burger and fries. Followed by another fumble on the way home.

That outa do it

Welcome cutelou x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

hahaha Kanga, can you take pictures.

It is extraordinary how many people get pregnant by accident when there is only about 12 hours a month when it can happen. I bet they don't lie there with their legs up in the air for 30 mins either.

CD5 for me, the BD marathon begins tomorrow.


----------



## Lolly W

Ha ha ha! Love it!

My theory is that they (teenagers) do it several times a day, every day apart from when they're at youth club or causing trouble on street corners. These days we just don't have the stamina!

I missed a busy evening on here last night - Welcome to our new pal cutelou101. Are you on Facebook? A couple of us are and it's lovely to put a face to a name. 

Groovy - I can't really remember the dates but I do know we did it every night I had a high on my cbfm, the morning and night of my peak and then the evening I went back to high. If you look back on this thread, I think I told you when we'd done it (cringe)!

Still no symptoms from me I'm afraid. I'm sat with a toasted hot cross bun and a decaf coffee wondering what to have for lunch. I've done the hoovering which is a real mission with a 5 month old golden retriever puppy at my feet and put some washing on - what fun!


----------



## the_key2005

Ola ladies wow I too missed a busy night on here last night. Groovygirl the wait oh that dreaded wait, a tiny intsy bitsy part of me wants so bad to be able to use my brand new shiny CBFM next month but I wont be too upset if I don&#8217;t get to use it teehee!! PMA all around.
Welcome CuteLou, so sorry to hear about your mc and the chemical, good on you for getting right back into it. Which OPKs did you get? Oohh cornwall, I have managed to convince DH to take me to Cornwall for this year's summer hols. You will need to give me some tips on accomodation etc
Girls morning :sex: is a very rare occurance in our household because like most of you we are both out the house by 7am, the thought of getting up at 5am to squeeze in a little nookie always gets out weighed by the thought of more sleep lol
Oh no I missed 'One Born Every Minute' must 4OD that tonight, oh and Kanga you had me giggle to myself. The sad thing is I was brought up believing that you could get pregnant easily so did everything within my power not to especially with the whole stigma stuck to being a teenage mum. I remember being on the pill from 16yrs *sigh*. Can you imagine my joy when I knew I could actually fall preggers. Now to just get that sticky bean, right girls!

See what happens when I miss one night with you girls, I end up writing a massive best seller post&#8230;geeezz


----------



## cutelou101

Hi lolly and Key! thanks for the welcome and letting me join, feel like i've been hear for ages and only joined last night, feel so welcomed in 

I am on Facebook, not sure if you will find me though as think i can only be search by friends (as i'm a teacher i have set up strict searching so my students can't find me! lol!) but i am able to search and request friend requests myself. be great to put some faces to names as you say.

i keep thinking that, they seem to get preg so easily and then stay preg! Maybe they do do it loads!! Kanga - i think i may give your method a try in cornwall too, see if it works! My friend told me i had to do the legs in air thing! she been watching the 'big sperm race'??

Key - we went to cornwall last aug and loved it, so going back too. Be pleased to give you any tips and places to stay. As we have a dog, its a great place to go as he can come in everywhere with us.

Bd'ing wise - afternoons for us or early evening, as i'm sooo tired all the time!! So hoping Holiday may help and we have a hot tub too!!


----------



## Lolly W

Ps to my earlier post - Where's Danni??

x


----------



## hb1

:rofl::rofl: HaHaHa Kanga :) I might follow your advice - go out and egg the next doors car and throw a shopping trolley in the canal, verbally abuse some passers by and go shoplifting - mix up a sh*tmix and go down the alley behind the shops - no - I think I went too far :)

my oh is just cooking us tea ( I never cook - he IS a keeper :) ) 

Just wondering if I need preseed - can you get it just anywhere? like the supermarket?

Lou - yes - one born every minute was good but heart wrenching - I pretty much cried all the way thru. I have avoided before now but think I am ok to watch it - although after last night maybe not - will watch it next week tho.

I know what everyone means about giving stuff up - not a drinker me but I have come down from 10 cups of tea a day to 2 - unfortunately tea has more caffiene than instant coffee!!!! on to the pretend tea - can't abide the herbal stuff :sick:

And yes - where is Danni? 

hx


----------



## groovygrl

Good evening ladies, I'm just about to start my Thurs. beautiful autumn day here!

I've got a lunch date with a mate that I'm trying hard to love right now. She continually says stupid things. Take last week, she says, " you know, I didn't realise how huge your tits got when you were pregnant 'cus I look at them now and I think wow! what a massive difference." I was stunned :shock:
I wanted to say, "I didn't realise your mouth was so big.... YOU ARE A HORSES AR**" But I didn't. I just said, "ya, they were big" I Gotta learn to say something so that she gives it a bit more thought before she gobs off.

I love the screwing in the park story Kanga! :rofl: 

helen, i'm sorry I don't about the availability of pre-seed in the U.K. but I know you can find it at any major chemists here. I'm sure the other ladies here have a better idea? You guys are good re: watching baby shows. I still find it too crushing. An episode of Grey's Anatomy the other night had me in tears 'cus there was a premie on it. :cry:

Anyhoo... Lolly, I'm glad to hear your taking good care of yourself. Don't overdo it on the housework. get DH or someone in to help with the major stuff at least for the first three months. Bossy me! sorry, of course you know what's managable!:hugs: I'm going to take a look at the CBFM 'cus I've not had much luck with the LH detection sticks (currently have about 80 of them as I bought them in bulk, cheaper)

Anyone heard of the OV watch? what do you know? what do you think?

cheers all! x


----------



## Dannib247

hullo all!! im so sorry i have not been around ive been so busy working i swear its been constant on top of that ive been trying to complete assignments just a nightmare!! glad to see everyone is in high spirits though thats what i like to see and yey lolly for the epau scan hope all goes well :) 
I think im on CD7 still spotting a little though :$ god knows whats going on? on the plus this month im determined to get my fitness levels back to the top 
hello to all you newbies welcome to our fab group im so sorry for you losses sending massive hugs xx
so im assuming everyone is well shall catch up on friday night i hope :) keep the pma ladies whos for the bfp next month hey :) 
much love, danni xx


----------



## Dannib247

please ignore my ticker havnt had chance to change it x


----------



## hb1

Yey Danni - these busy moments are needed so you appreciate the quiet ones ( life's all light and dark yadda yadda yadda ). Don't know what's wrong with your ticker - at least you can get one!! I tried once and couldn't get it to work :)

It is hard watching baby shows but I think it helps immunise yourself against real life baby stuff - quite cathartic in a way....

take care everyone

hx


----------



## the_key2005

yeyyeee danni we missed you, nice to hear from you. I know what you mean about work, I get home and am ready to pass out. I went through most of today thinking it was thursday gosh the amount of things I probably signed off as 25/03/10 lol everyone will think am looney! I will be a complete mess when we go back an hour.
hb1 I get my presed online. I havent seen it on the shelves yet. The best deal so far that I've seen is off the smefertility website where they have the 40g tube for about £14, am sure you can get it off ebay also I guess.
Nite ladies!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - didn't know you had a puppy, how lovely, I'd love a dog but have to make do with my 3 fur babies till we get a bigger house!!! Is yours a girl or boy?

HB - you can buy preseed online- I've got some but never used it - , I just googled it I think. I bought conceive plus from Boots and I got my BFP first cycle I used it!!! Think its similar to preseed, we don't use it every time as I'm still not 100% sure about it so I use it every other BD!! Once conceive plus all gone will move onto preseed!!

Danni glad you're back!! 

OH wants the computer so havent had proper read through but hope everyone ok, catch up properly tomorrow

night night xx


----------



## Lolly W

Morning!

OMG, I spent yesterday afternoon (I had time to kill) catching up on One Born Every Minute on 4OD. I watched the first two and part of the 3rd episode - now I'm addicted! It was fab! 

OH has me on a mission to get to Aldi at opening time this morning as they have some amzing deal on some techy stuff today apparently. I haven't a clue what I'm getting but he's written me a list (USB Hub and a 1 Terabyte portable hardrive) to pick up for him! Anyway, he relevance of that story is that I'll be coming straight home for the next installment of One botn every minute!!

Lucy - I have a little girl puppy who is the love of my life right now. There are some pics on Facebook - see the 'Honey' album. We also have two cats who we adore too.

HB - I looked around for Pre-seed and the best place to get it seemed to be online. I think Ebay seemed to average at about £14 with p&p. If you particularly wanted it on the high street, Boots stock it along with similar brands like Lucy said.

Have a nice day now and speak soon xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Lolly - Yes - I think I am getting the lunchtime bus in to town and get to boots!! - p&p not quick enough for this weekend!!! :)


----------



## hb1

PS the Key - like your new avatar - is that a self portrait?


----------



## the_key2005

Oh hb I only wish I were that skinny lol, its one of those Caricature type thingis. So I guess its close enough although I dont wear a fro anymore.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

I never knew about pre-seed etc, never really thought about it at all! Thanks for enlightening me :happydance:

I got my ov tests through today, just cheapo ones from amazon, but never used them before, so lets see how it goes 

Lou
x


----------



## mrsG5

Hi, wonder if you dont mind me joining you all. Im CD 9 and waiting for ovulation using temping, OPK, SPEP and conveive plus. I was normally a 28 day girl before my MMC so am keen to know how it all plays out. I waited for 1 AF before trying and have finges crossed we have some luck this cycle.

Looking forward to hearing how you all get on.

Thanks x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi MrsG, yes welcome. So sorry to hear about your mc, you have such wonderful pma and good for you for getting right back into it. We all started off as 28 dayers but have gone off synch. We also had a :bfp: this month yeeyyyy!! 
The girls are quiet at the moment as its a busy weekend for most of them :winkwink:. I think am ahead of most of them and already in my 2ww, my cycle was completely off last month. Am trying to remain positive and not get too exciting, will only be testing if am late this time round.
I been reading alot about concieve plus since Lolly asked about it and may switch to it, am currently using preseed and havent had any issues with it besides the obvious lol. Well anyway am sure the girls will re-surface and welcome you soon also :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hey everyone and Welcome MrsG5 :)

cd 12 for me - not got my peak on my cbfm yet - reckon it'll be this weekend - so expect to be starting my 2ww next week :)

Got my conceive plus - so this month :
cbfm
softcups
EPO
conceive plus
OH on "father to be" vits 

oh please oh please !!!! :)

Hope everyone's good - TFI Friday hey!!

hx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Good morning! welcome MrsG, nice to have you here! I'm so sorry for your loss. It's really tough, we know! :hugs: This thread is a really cool group of chix working hard to move past it and try again!

I'm the token oldie of the group. I just turned 41 and TTC #1 (had MMC end of Jan.) This cycle I'm just sitting back to watch the symptoms roll in and the BFP's show up. DH is gone for three weeks as of yesterday so...taking a wee break 'till he gets home.

I'm so excited! I'm just using up some annual leave at the moment and my boss phoned me to tell me whe wanted to give me some incentive to come back to work in my 'happy' place. (translates to: 'productive' place) Anyhoo... i've got a trip to Vancouver for 4 days next week! YAHOO :happydance: That's originally home for me and my friends are going to be up at Whistler for Easter week-end. I'm going snowboarding! Double YAHOO :yipee: Exactly what I needed! Thank you very cool boss!

I'll check in with you guys in a couple of days before I go. Have a great week-end!


----------



## hb1

OMG - what a cool boss!!!! - hope you don't think me rude Groovy - but what do you do?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks girls!! well, am not really sure but think i may have ov'd yest?? had cramps, quite a bit of ewcm(sorry!!!!!!! tmi!) and today there's nothing...no ewcm at all so maybe i did...who knows? it would work out about right with the opk's so i'm counting today as 1dpo, what do you think???? i've got a silly cycle tbh, AF comes around 9th-11th of every month so ov calculators get confusing!!! Hope you are all ok, 
Groovygrl, sorry to hear AF came hun, here's to your BFP in april!
Nice to meet you all!!
Em xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi the key 2005, it must be exciting in the 2WW. I have no patience and already have a hair cut, facial and a few dinners with friends planned to help things go quicker.

How are you finding the CBFM HB1. I thought about getting one and soft cups this month but thought Id just wait to see how things went first. I am just taking omega 3 rather than EPO. Dont know if it will do any good but shouldn't do any harm anyway. Do you work in healthcare by any change. You seem to know your clinical guidelines. I;m in the NHS.

Good news about Vancouver groovygirl. I went to Vermont in January but didnt do any skiing as I found out I was pregnant on new years eve and didnt want to chance it. It'll be nice to take your mind off things when your OH is away.

Talk to you all soon


----------



## hb1

Hey MrsG - No but my Mum does and Dad does and a lot of his friends from uni are Dr's so that might help - and a lot of researching!!!

I like the CBFM - no second guessing lines and what they mean and it monitors estrogen too so gives you a bit more info. Softcups aren't as scary as they look ( and - TMI - no mess is a fab plus point!! ).

Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!

hx


----------



## hb1

Hey Em - If you aren't monitoring but feel you've ovd ( and it does sound like you have - and a cd1 around 11th would put yesterday as cd 15 which would be around the time for ov ) so yep I would go with 1dpo for you - the dreaded 2ww!!! :) we'll try and keep you sane till testing time!! :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies

HB thats fab you're ovulating over weekend - you can get some morning and afternoon BD in, I'm full of pma for you Hun, its all looking good. I should be ov next friday and its bank hol so hopefully some morning BD for me too, catch those strong swimmers.

Lolly - I want Honey, those pics of her as a puppy, oh shes so gorgeous, I think I'm persuading DH that if no pregnancy by xmas we can get a dog, will take my mind off TTC because if no baby on way by then i can imagine lots of stress.

Groovy - you must have the best boss going, have a fab time in Vancouver, looking forward to hearing about it xxx

Had friends round last night - drank too much - not going to drink till Rome now. 12 days and really going to exercise and diet so I feel tip top.

CD8 so going to BD every day till CD 16. Lucky DH!!!!

So I went to the doctor on thurs about my CP, shes running some tests to rule out a few things, but shes not doing anything really invasive(expensive!!) unless I have another m/c. She thinks I've just been unlucky. I hope shes right. She told me to keep sex fun!! Hmm I didn't need to be told that by a 20 yr old single GP thank you very much.

The Key - hope you're getting through the 2WW, keep us posted on symptoms!! Anything yet? You too Hot Pink, keep us posted.

Hi MrsG - I'm just a couple days behind you, bringing up the rear. I think I'm last to O this cycle!!

Right off shopping with DH, need to get some more conceive plus(amongst otherthings, we're not just shopping for that!!). I have some unused pressed but I've had 2 BFPs in a row with CP so think I want to stick with it and hopefully get another one and this time a STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have fab weekends ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG just seen there's a new section called 2WW - they're feeding our obsession!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Mrs G - i'm a newbie too, but felt like been in groups for ages after a day, so hope you enjoy joining as much as me :hugs:

Queenie - looks like we're ovulating the same weekend! Fingers crossed for both of us. Dogs are great, mine knew when i was preg before we did! and his unconditional love during MC was great, always there for a cuddle and to listen (he always knows when i'm sad). Glad your doctor is running a few tests for you on CP front, fingers crossed for you BPF sticky one this monty :hugs:

Groovey - have a great time in vancover!

The key, hot pink - hope the 2WW does drag too much for you xx

HB - happy Bding!! xx

Went out for drinks with a friend last night, had a real good time. Off out shopping with DH tomorrow for clothes and things for holiday. He wants to get some things to help spice up the Bding and some warm jumpers! Think i'll pop into boots and have a browse as well

Lou
x


----------



## Dannib247

hi lovelys hope everyone is well, im a little gutted the man is away till wednesday evening, but ive got all the sign im going to ov in a few days booo :( hope i dont till wednesday anyways..:( hows everyone doing then either in the 2 ww or about to take the plunge xx


----------



## hb1

What cd are you on now Danni?


----------



## Dannib247

cd 11 i normally ov between 11 and 15 it varies over the past few months but i got big gushs of milky white (which i normally get a few days before ewcm) :( i think im going to ov on monday/tuesday :(


----------



## hb1

cd14 and still no peak :(


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, gosh this one hour has thrown me off. Am just never prepared for it even when I know its coming, arghh!!. Anyway 2ww is slowly trotting on, been trying to distract myself as best as I can. Symptoms mmhh nothing just yet, according to my temp chart am currently only on 3dpo (cd16) so not that far ahead. Will let you ladies know how am getting on. Queenie am definitely going to check out the 2ww section lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am on day 16 today and not sure when to expect ovulation since I only lost Isabella 16 days ago. I would like to come and join you all if you will have me.

Does anyone know how I can get my fertility friend ticker on here?


----------



## Lolly W

Sorry all! I've been missing in action all weekend with no real excuse. I've just been trying to chill out a bit and trying not think about being pregnant!

Welcome Vickie, Em & Mrs G of course you can join us! Sorry to hear of your losses. You'll find lots of comfort, support and advice here. We have all been through similar, yet individual, experiences so feel free to share whatever you need to get off your chest whenever you like.

Hb- Did you manage to get what you needed in Boots? Here's hoping you had a 'successful' weekend hun!

Key - So, do you think you got in enough bd action!? I'm so hoping that one of you lovely CCS (Cyber Cycle Sisters!) joins me with your BFP this month. 

We're almost all in a 2ww, even me, as I will be having my early viability scan 2 weeks today. Aaaargh!


----------



## hb1

Hey All - Welcome Vickie

well cd14 yesterday and no peak - so not in the 2ww yet.....
The hour always knocks me sideways too The Key!!! :)

Keep up the PMA ladies!!

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone,

CD12 an still no peak for me either. I'm so impatient and using 3 differnt types of OPK. (I've never had much luck with OPK) Based on a cycle of 27 days from 1st AF I should have my fertile window sun, mon, tue and ovulate wed. I'm aware my cycle could be all over the place given recent events and may not ovulate when Im supposed to. Do you think we should BD sun, mon , tues in prep for OV as predicted or continue doing it alternate days until I get a peak (if I do get a peak).

Im not worried about BD fatigue but also want those bad boys in good shape. 

Any ideas?

Thanks x


----------



## kanga

hi Everyone and especially welcome newbies, its great to see lots of new names on here!

I've changed the thread name, I know we're all a bit off sync but I think we are all a couple of days either side of ovulation.

So who is in the 2ww adn how is it going, happy symptom spotting!

I'm still waiting for ovulation, doing plenty of :sex: in the meantime. Not loving the Soft Cups tho - how long can you keep them in for???

I'll have a proper read of the thread soon, we are still without internet at home so its justa case of popping on here every now and then when no-one is looking!! 

MrsG5 - just noticed you are on CD12, me too!!

Baby Dust xx


----------



## kanga

mrsG5 said:


> Hi, wonder if you dont mind me joining you all. Im CD 9 and waiting for ovulation using temping, OPK, SPEP and conveive plus. I was normally a 28 day girl before my MMC so am keen to know how it all plays out. I waited for 1 AF before trying and have finges crossed we have some luck this cycle.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how you all get on.
> 
> Thanks x

Hey MrsG5, we're the same. I'm very sorry for your loss x We waited one cycle too, am a 28 day girl and we're on the same cycle day. Spooky! Here's hoping we get our BFP together this month! 

What is SPEP?


----------



## hb1

I would go with your normal routine MrsG and then keep every other day till you get a peak.

I just got back from my gynae appt - I went to the gp asking for some advice re metformin stopping absorption of folic acid and about getting a 7dpo progesterone test - the gp was quick to say they really don't know and passed me on to the gynae at the hospital - well she was lovely and gave me blood test cards to use if I want to and a fertility clinic appt for 6 mths time so if I don't get pg by then at least I don't have to wait around for referral - can't believe how lucky I was to see her!!

cd15 and still no peak - where is my egg??? if any one finds it please can you pop it in the post!!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

kanga said:


> hi Everyone and especially welcome newbies, its great to see lots of new names on here!
> 
> I've changed the thread name, I know we're all a bit off sync but I think we are all a couple of days either side of ovulation.
> 
> So who is in the 2ww adn how is it going, happy symptom spotting!
> 
> I'm still waiting for ovulation, doing plenty of :sex: in the meantime. Not loving the Soft Cups tho - how long can you keep them in for???
> 
> I'll have a proper read of the thread soon, we are still without internet at home so its justa case of popping on here every now and then when no-one is looking!!
> 
> MrsG5 - just noticed you are on CD12, me too!!
> 
> Baby Dust xx

I don't think I am a couple of days from it but you can't be sure


----------



## Dannib247

hullo lovelys dont think im in the running this month but who knows shall still be your cheerleader!! welcome to all the newbies so sorry for your losses i hope you get your bfps soon xx 
lolly so glad so far so good hun cant wait to hear everything is well as im sure it will be :) xx 
hb where is your eggy missy? you been a little stressed or nething recently might delay oving maybe xx 
the key hope you got your bding action in hun fingers crossed 
kanga omg i dont know why but i was lmao when i saw the name change (oving as we speak lol) hope you doing good chickadee xx


----------



## mrsG5

HB, great you found a sympathetic obs Dr. Hopefully you won't need any of help help though. Maybe the easter bunny will bring the elusive egg!!

Kanga, pleased we're on the same timeline, I meant the sperm meets egg plan but clearly typed to quickly and made a mistake. 

Dannib, hope you aren't out this month. It aint over till you know who shows her face. 

Looking forward to ovulating, hopefully it wont be too long. We've taken a rest tonight but will be back in the game tomorrow.

Looking forward to hearing all your news xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!!!
sorry i haven't been online..feel sooo rude, had a nice weekend with oh trying to sort the garden out for summer! i'm on 4dpo today, keep symptom spotting which is NOT good, am comparing this month to last month (before mc) and have a few of the same symptoms, not sure if i'm thinking about them too much and imagining them! (i'm going mad i think!!) i'll have to try and keep myself busy until either AF shows, or i have to test :-( 
How are you all doing? 
Em xxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB am sure egg will show soon so don't worry just keep getting all the swimmers in and ready for action - its a good thing you have your monitor so you will know when you do ovulate.

I feel a bit strange at mo - on saturday I had ov pains but really thought it couldnt be as only CD8 - but today I do feel like I usually do after ov which is heavy boobs mainly. I really hope I haven't ov'd it would be really strange if I have but maybe weird cycle after CP. We didn't BD between Af and ov - first time was about 12 hours after the pains so if it was ov I've missed that egg!!! Anyway will keep opking just in case but I do feel strange.

Not producing as much EWCM as last two cycles on the EPO - in fact not much at all!! May have to up the dose next cycle!!!

We need to update our siggys for all teh newbies - will get onto mine tomorrow.

Hotpink and key keep us updated on your symptoms!!

Mrs G I would go for it every day as you're getting close to Ov - as long as your OH has no problems with his swimmers it should be fine, we usually do 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14(usual ov day) 15 and if we can muster the energy 16 for good measure!!! Good luck !!!!

Danni hun why do you think you're out? Hope you're not hun xxx

Off for BD action now - just in case I havent had some weird early ov cycle!!

NIght night xxx


----------



## kanga

CD14 today and no peak. I only have one CBFM stick left too, how did that happen!


----------



## Lolly W

kanga said:


> CD14 today and no peak. I only have one CBFM stick left too, how did that happen!

Morning! 

Have you had a high yet Kanga?

x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies how was ov, hope you got in as much :sex: as possible teehee!!
Kanga and HB any peaks yet? Welcome Vickie, Danni am with mrsG5 dont count yourself out just yet, unless its a planned timeout?. Lolly lovely to hear you are getting on great. Em I too am trying so hard not to symptom spot. Am on 5dpo today but nervous as I dont think we BDed enough, My FF chart has giving me a low score for intercourse timing :-( well only time will tell ey. But since queenie asked for symptoms here they are teehee!! omg the gas, yesterday was the worst I kept having to run off, I had to take some rennie, it was just embarassing. Today its not so bad so am guessing maybe I need to lay off the all bran for a while. Others are tiny cramps, niggling headache and slight increase in CM. Please dont read too much into them, could be nothing but am going to remain positive <--see what you girls do to me teehee! ok I have blurbed on a bit so will stop now. xxxs girlies, will update my siggy when I get home tonight.


----------



## kanga

Lolly W said:


> kanga said:
> 
> 
> CD14 today and no peak. I only have one CBFM stick left too, how did that happen!
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Have you had a high yet Kanga?
> 
> xClick to expand...

I got one last month, none this month as yet. I keep forgetting what day I'm on, I think it said 14 this morning. 2 bars. Rubbish! I am on my last stick tomorrow so really need it to peak tomorrow!

Hows everything with you & bean? xx


----------



## hb1

cd 16 and still only high - that egg is hiding!! it is the most stressful part of my job this week but I can't understand why it would have stopped me oving over the weekend - and these days i am pretty relaxed on month end regardless of the chaos around me!!

Kanga - do you think amazon could get you some more sticks on next day delivery?
Sounds like everyone has covered all the bases - Queenie - v organised there!! will also update my siggy - will be the weekend now - as I said - this is my bonkers week at work!!

happy bding everyone!!:)

h


----------



## Lolly W

[/QUOTE]

I got one last month, none this month as yet. I keep forgetting what day I'm on, I think it said 14 this morning. 2 bars. Rubbish! I am on my last stick tomorrow so really need it to peak tomorrow!

Hows everything with you & bean? xx[/QUOTE]

I've gone about 10 cbfm sticks left if you want me to post you a couple tomorrow? They should keep you going until next month (hopefully you won't need them though!). Maybe my BFP luck could rub off too!

I'm feeling completely normal with no symptoms whatsoever but thanks for asking. I did another hpt today and the line was really dark so I'm taking my only comfort from that. My scan is in less than two weeks now but it still feels bloody ages to wait!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

hb1 and kanga would you normally have your highs by now? I don't know anything about the fertility monitors but I can guess it's frustrating!!! Hope your naughty eggs show themselves soon. 

Well after complaining yesterday about no EWCM today have been swamped in the stuff so hopefully haven't ov'd yet and was just being crazy. Did an opk this am and faint line so hopefully will get darker over next few days.

Just been for an acupuncture session, fell asleep and woke myself up snoring - so embarrassing. She told me not t do exercise for the week after ov as she thinks it could hinder successful implantation!!! She says there's no medical evidence for this but its what she thinks - I don't need to be told twice not to go to the gym and now I don't have to feel guilty about it either. Thank you Mrs Acupuncture.

The key - gas is a very good sign - i had it bad both times. Have got my fingers crossed for you.

Have got my new siggy up, hopefully we'll all be red like Lolly soon.

So many bfps in the race for the bfp thread, cant wait to join them!!

Lucy xxx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies!

Think i may be bringing up the rear this month, my ov sticks are still coming up with faint lines, which instructions say is negative. I've ordered some concieve plus from ebay, so hoping it will arrive before we go away, thiniking that should be oving over weekend hopeforly. Hope it does wait as alwful at bding when at work in the week, far too much work in evenings, then just too tired!

Good luck with all those in the 2ww!! 

HB - hope your egg makes an apprenance soon for you. xx

Kanga - my amazon sticks came very quick, posted next day, then arrived next, so may get through to you in time .xx



Lou
x


----------



## Dannib247

hi lovelys thanks so much for the pma but i think ive ov today and the man has been away since 22nd and isnt back till thursday am now hence y im thinking im out :( hb i wonder whats gone on there then hun? how odd? hope at least one of you have caught the egg :) cant leave lolly on her own :) xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Danni - sorry hun, thats a shame that hubbys away when you've ov'd!!! Does he work away much? 

Cutelou - we're same cycle day, think we;ll be bringing up the rear together - are you using opks? mine was faint this morning but am hoping will ov day 14/15 as usual - will be good if on bank holiday friday as will be able to get a morning BD in which we never usually do - swimmers supposed to be faster in the a.m I heard!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie - thats great we are matching, i'm hoping for Friday too, interesting about the morning swimmers, will have to give it a try :wink: Yeah using opks, hoping it holds off and i'm back to normal cycle. Got fingers crossed for this month, its our wedding anniversary in April so be nice present, as we always forget to get cards! Have you used opks long?

Sorry Danni, thats a shame he is away


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I used opks when we first started TTC properly - Feb2009- but every month was same always ov on CD14/15 so stopped but since m/c am using them again just to be sure cycle hasnt gone weird. This month I do feel a bit weird like I might have had a really early ov but I'm hoping not!!

Yes friday and sat morning BD for me and OH!!!!! - also I've put this on an earlier post but I read that the absolute best time for BD is between 3pm and 7pm as thats when most women ovulate so I might try and get an afternoon BD in - gives me an excuse to have an afternoon lie down afterwards too!!!


----------



## hb1

Yey for farts The_Key!! :) good sign!!

Goodness knows where my eggs gone - I've looked everywhere - maybe it fell down the back of the sofa!! - am also wondering if I missed it??? - at least I've been bding since cd9!! 

Queenie - the acupucture sounds lovely - and a nap to boot!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

sounds like a plan to me Queenie! Love an afternoon nap! We will have a hot tub at the lodge, so think i could have a bubble, and then an nap! :winkwink:

HB - hopeforly she will turn up, or you've managed to catch her, maybe she is being shy this month :hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! nice to see you are all doing well, Queenie and Cute lou, hurry up and ov so you can join me in the 2ww!!! The_key, Your signs sound promising..i'm on 5dpo and had funny cramps near my ovaries today, and horrible taste in my mouth but i'm sure it's just me being extra sensitive after CP! bbs are starting to feel tingly and a bit sore, but i think that might have someting to do with me pressing them all the time to see if they're sore!! hahaha! i'm sure i'm going mad!!! 
Em xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, right siggy has been updated and now back to one born every minute. Gosh its the last one for the series, what am I going to do without it (jk). Oh what I would give for an afternoon nap.


----------



## Dannib247

ok ladies i need your advice...you know how i really thought i was oving today well...i did an opk just to be sure its super souper positive so this gives me a window of 24-36 hours doesnt it??.. well my man is home thursday in the early hours i think ;) could that mean im in the game this month ? :D xx


----------



## Dannib247

will update my sig on friday :) xx 
hb i think youve more than likely just missed her :) lets hope a swimmer guided her to the right place ;) xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Danni...Yes!!! Jump on him the moment he gets through the door!!! lol! Good luck!! Does he work away much? My OH is a lorry driver so he's away quite a bit which isn't good for ttc :-( i got my pos opk on the tues, managed to bd the mon and the wed so hoping it's done the trick???
Em xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Danni - Definitely!!! make sure he's ready to go soon as he comes through the door!!!!!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Everyone,

Danni great news with the positive, hope you catch that egg!

Cutelou - Im with you on mid week BD, I'm knackered but needs must. I know it might be far too early but I dont think hot tubs are good when you get pregnant. Maybe its only later on though?

HB1 when you're looking for your egg down the back of the sofa have a look for mine too. CD 14 and not a peep,hardky even a faded line. To top it all my bloody thermometer died this morning. I only bought it about 2 weeks ago. Maybe somebody is trying to tell me to chill out!.

Hotpink I really hope you aren't imagining those symptoms. Only time will tell. Roll on the 2WW.

Cheers


----------



## kanga

Thanks for the offer of the sticks Lolly, I wish I had logged back on yesterday as could have taken you up. i recks I only need a couple more but I'll have to pick some up from Boots at lunchtime.

cd15 today and still on high. tres annoying! We are :sex: every day at the mo just in case. Is that a bad idea, should we do every other day?

Less than 2w to your scan though Lolly, sounds like everything is going well so far which is fab xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Kanga, I was thinking the same thing though. I didnt want to miss the window but at the same time didnt want to over do it. I don't think BDing every day is too bad. You must be close now and high means you are fertile with CBFM doesn't it.


----------



## hb1

Yey Danni - Reckon you're still in with a fighting chance!!!!! Go get him!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Looks like a lot of us are late oving this cycle!!! I've still only really faint opks. Wonder if its the weather!!!


----------



## hb1

MrsG - alas - no egg but I did find a button and an old comb if any of those catch your fancy!!


----------



## hb1

"Weather Warning - heavy snow - disruption to roads and ovaries expected" :)


----------



## mrsG5

Hilarious HB1, I just did a FR OPK and might be getting a faint line. Think it might be on its way. Better get a new thermometer for tomorrow. Im telling you girls we are all getting our eggs before sunday. I'd much rather than one of these eggs than a galaxy one...and thats saying something x


----------



## hb1

i ate my galaxy one last week


----------



## the_key2005

omg hahahah! hb1 you have me in bits. I love your humor.


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> "Weather Warning - heavy snow - disruption to roads and ovaries expected" :)

Oh, I did laugh at your weather forecast bulletin!

:rain:


----------



## cutelou101

HB - love the weather forcast! i'm still on really faint, and it should be tomorrow or friday, so maybe it is the weather! 

Fringers crossed all our eggs arrive for easter sunday, maybe thats what they are waiting for! lol!

MrsG - yeah needs must, DH thought my line was darker yesterday so we did bd last night, think hot tubs bad once preganant, as i wasn't going to be able to use it when we first booked the hols, but think it fine as would just be oving over hols, but will check to be safe


----------



## QueenieMurphy

oooh my opk I just did is darker than this mornings -still not as dark as control but getting there, BD BD BD BD!!!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ha ha HB - I ate egg I bought for OH, will have to get him another asap!!!


----------



## Dannib247

lol hb!! 
thanks ladies guess what.....he got home 2 hours ago....;) deed is done lets hope the swimmers find there egg :) think it might be the weather xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi....just wondering, if i had pos opk on 23rd, and we bd 21st, 22nd and 24th, have we got much chance?? please be honest!!!! Em xx


----------



## hb1

You have every chance Em - for sure!!


----------



## hb1

Go Danni's chap - driving home for ov-time - you've got a keeper!!


----------



## hb1

Lou - reckon you'll be ok with the hot tub - happy days - oh for a hot tub - that would be lovely right now - I've been pinned to my desk for three loooong 12 hour days this week ( still am as I type ) and my @rse is as numb as it gets - am actually LOOKING FORWARD - yes I did say LOOKING FORWARD to some excercise over the weekend!! so the thought of a hot tub is wonderful :)

Queenie - which egg was it? mine was randomly a galaxy egg ( with 3 bars of galaxy in it - YUM !! )

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Danni thats great! hope the swimmers do the job!

Em you have every chance, they can hang around for a long time in there! And there would have been plenty of swimmers!

Well bags all packed and in car here. opk has no faint line today, after 3 days of faints, so may have missed it?? no idea bded sat and wed, so prob missed the swimmers. Or maybe all out due to cp??? fingers crossed there has been no egg yet and it can hold out till friday at least!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks hb, think it be ok too as think it was when preg, not before. Know what you mean about long hours, i should be back at work tonight for 6th form awards evening, but just couldn't face it after nights of parents evening, options evening etc after the last few weeks. Hope you get out soon!! Yum Yum galaxy egg sounds lovely right now!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB = it was a lindt lindor egg with mini eggs(still got some of these hidden in my coat pocket!!!). Hope there's still some decent ones in the shop to get him on friday - he won't be happy with a smarties or buttons one.

Cute Lou have a fab break, - i think hot tub fine at this stage!! Enjoy xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Em, I usually just bd up to day after positive opk(after about 8 days of straight bd I've usually had enough by then). I think you've absolutely every chance hun xx


----------



## cutelou101

its seems like one of the annoying things, some say fine, some say don't. def a no no for DH though! Least till after i ov!

Thanks Queenie, hoping DH's iphone gets a signal down there so can keep update with everyone post ov! Can't wait though, just a full day of teaching and long drive to go! lol! May have to eat some of the eggs i bought my students tomorrow to get me through!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lou, if you're 28 days you prob havent ov'd yet - prob will be friday like me - do you opk twice a day? I do morning and evening and sometimes only get the positive in the eve so if i did just morning I could miss the pos. I'm sure you havent missed it.


----------



## cutelou101

Well i was on the pill for 14 years before i came off in october. had 2 cycles before getting BFP on Jan 4th. One of 2 weeks, other 4, so think i am 28 days, but been so long. Thanks for that, i think i will do both morning and evening, as have been just doing evenings. I doubt i have, as i'm sure when we got preg in Dec, i oved CD15/16 ish


----------



## Vickieh1981

I wondered if I could ask advice off other girls on here. These are my ov sticks. Every day they have been only one line. Here are mine from the last day

1st one - yesterday 10pm
2nd one - today 10am
3rd one - today 6pm
4th one - today 8:30pm

So they are getting darker.

Does this mean that I should expect it to be positive tomorrow - I have never used them before so not sure.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/DSC02878.jpg


----------



## hotpinkangel

Vickie...not sure if this will help but that's exactly how mine were, and i got a positive the day after! took all the tests at around 2pm each day, but on the day i got positive i took it between 11 and 12, earlier, i know but if your close u could do two in one day just to check you don't miss your surge! hope i helped, good luck!
Em xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

OK girls, sorry to bother you but i have a bit of a problem :-(
Been invited to a party on 10th april (day before AF due) and i'm not sure if to test that day or not? swore after testing early with cp that i'd never do it again but party was unexpected? should i test or.... i don't know!!!! what would you do??? please help!!!!
Em xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, I got a faded line today on CD14 11am so thought my surge was starting. Took 2 tests later at 2pm and 8.30pm and absolutely no line. Do you think I caught the surge on the way down? I bought a new thermometer today so will hope for a temp rise tomorrow. 

any ideas?


----------



## Vickieh1981

hotpinkangel said:


> Vickie...not sure if this will help but that's exactly how mine were, and i got a positive the day after! took all the tests at around 2pm each day, but on the day i got positive i took it between 11 and 12, earlier, i know but if your close u could do two in one day just to check you don't miss your surge! hope i helped, good luck!
> Em xx

I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens. I have been waiting ages for this and now I am annoyed. I wanted to ovulate after I had finished my antibiotics for the infection. That will count me out this month wont' it?


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> OK girls, sorry to bother you but i have a bit of a problem :-(
> Been invited to a party on 10th april (day before AF due) and i'm not sure if to test that day or not? swore after testing early with cp that i'd never do it again but party was unexpected? should i test or.... i don't know!!!! what would you do??? please help!!!!
> Em xxx

Hi Hotpink!

I had a very similar situation last month. I decided to test on the 18th as I had a school reunion on the 19th but I got a BFN. I drowned my sorrows at the reunion and had a great time only to get my BFP the next day! Not a good start to my, already worrying pregnancy, but there was nothing I could to change it. 

I think the moral of the story is that sometimes you just have to relax and enjoy yourself. My GP said that more than 80% of babies are probably conceived in a drunken stupor! While I would NEVER drink knowing I was pregnant, I think you should enjoy the party if you don't get your BFP beforehand.

x


----------



## kanga

CD16 today and still no peak, hb - have you hd a peak yet ?

hotpink, I agree with the girls, probably don't test and just have a good time at the party. What will be will be and they say that when you're relaxed about it, it usualy happens! xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Vickie - yes I reckon you'll def get your positive today, they look just like mine from the past couple of days and I got my positive this a.m. I do mine twice a day morning and eve so as not to miss it. I don't know much about the antibiotics - when do you finish? They prob wouldnt have much affect on the bean until implantation but I don't know to be sure!!

Does anyone know I always forgot how long should BD for after getting the positive on an opk? Is it 2 or 3 days? 

Hotpink - I had a chemical and have said no early testing again - I would do as everyone else says and just enjoy yourself, so many people must not know they're pregnant and still be having big nights out in the early stages!!!


----------



## the_key2005

mrsG5 said:


> Hi Girls, I got a faded line today on CD14 11am so thought my surge was starting. Took 2 tests later at 2pm and 8.30pm and absolutely no line. Do you think I caught the surge on the way down? I bought a new thermometer today so will hope for a temp rise tomorrow.
> 
> any ideas?

Hi MrsG5 if you have OV'd already then yeh tomorrow your temp should shot up. Mine went up above 37 Degrees Celcius ( I dont know Farenheit :shrug:) and was very obvious. Check out my chart (link below). Have you been temping for a while or you just starting?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr no darker on the opks today. Still waiting now.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi The key, only been temping this month. Think I might have or just about to ovulate. I'll be temping just to be sure. How many days after your surge did you BD. Hopefully one more thing ticked off and just need to cope with the 2 week wait. How are you getting on?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Vickie - are you doing opk once or twice a day? My one this morning was positive but last night and now tonight are just fainter than the control so it is good to do them every 12 hours to make sure you don't miss it!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I havent felt ov pain yet but was really busy at work today so might have missed it - though know it could happen up to 72 hours after the positive opk(after extensive research today!!!!)


----------



## hb1

Hey Everyone - lots of opk action I see!! for me the hour has also thrown my cbfm out so I've been having to test at work as my window is after I leave the house - only thing is that I've been so rediculously busy at work I've missed my window last 2 days - have done the test stick anyway and no LH line :( - so cd 18 now - goodness knows whether I've ov'd or am yet to- I guess I'll know when I ov'd when I get my af - just count back 2 weeks!! I did get jiggy with it on cd : 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16 and plan to each day over the bank hols so fingers crossed I got an egg in the zone at some point!!

I reckon I will use my blood tests in either the next cycle or one after that - seems strange that I haven't seen a peak at all :( 

hx


----------



## hb1

QueenieMurphy said:


> HB = it was a lindt lindor egg with mini eggs(still got some of these hidden in my coat pocket!!!). Hope there's still some decent ones in the shop to get him on friday - he won't be happy with a smarties or buttons one.
> 
> Cute Lou have a fab break, - i think hot tub fine at this stage!! Enjoy xx

Lush!!! lindt chocolate is scrumptious!!!! :thumbup:

Just got given a green and blacks egg - I shall report back!!!


----------



## hb1

Vickieh1981 said:


> hotpinkangel said:
> 
> 
> Vickie...not sure if this will help but that's exactly how mine were, and i got a positive the day after! took all the tests at around 2pm each day, but on the day i got positive i took it between 11 and 12, earlier, i know but if your close u could do two in one day just to check you don't miss your surge! hope i helped, good luck!
> Em xx
> 
> I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens. I have been waiting ages for this and now I am annoyed. I wanted to ovulate after I had finished my antibiotics for the infection. That will count me out this month wont' it?Click to expand...

I don't think antibiotics would prevent conception so I don't think you're out at all :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

QueenieMurphy said:


> Vickie - are you doing opk once or twice a day? My one this morning was positive but last night and now tonight are just fainter than the control so it is good to do them every 12 hours to make sure you don't miss it!!!


After they started getting darker I was doing them at 10, 4, and 8 pm but I will go back to twice I think because nothing seems to be happening. All my other signs suggest it won't be yet either.


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotpinkangel said:
> 
> 
> Vickie...not sure if this will help but that's exactly how mine were, and i got a positive the day after! took all the tests at around 2pm each day, but on the day i got positive i took it between 11 and 12, earlier, i know but if your close u could do two in one day just to check you don't miss your surge! hope i helped, good luck!
> Em xx
> 
> I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens. I have been waiting ages for this and now I am annoyed. I wanted to ovulate after I had finished my antibiotics for the infection. That will count me out this month wont' it?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think antibiotics would prevent conception so I don't think you're out at all :)Click to expand...

I don't think they would but my consultant said I would struggle to get pg while I actually have an infection in my womb and I don't think I'd want to anyway.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Kanga, any news.

Vicky Im with HB on the antibiotics. I dont think you're out.

HB, shame about the lack of peak, but hopefully you've done enough to ctch that puppy. Enjoy the Green and blacks. 

Your temp spike was definately obvious. Lets hope its stays up there.

I've had a firm positive today and a maybe yesterday but no temp rise yet so will expect it tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## hb1

MrsG - sounds like you're on for a good bankhol with your easter egg then!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, Just a quick question. Might be TMI for some. Since CD4 we have BDed 9 times. OH now thinks there isn't a lot being produced so to speak. As far as we know he doesnt have any problems there and we got pregnant the 2nd month of trying 1st time around. Is anyone else finding the same thing? Hope we haven't over done it x


----------



## the_key2005

Morning lovelies, hope you've all been able to catch the egg. MrsG to answer your question I don't think it's sperm your DH is running low on it would be the seminal fluid which makes up a large amount of what is ejaculated. But having said that, seminal fluid should only take a few mins to
hour to replenish. The sperm production process is
continuous hence the reason he wouldn't run out. So just relax and enjoy yourselves. You could use preseed or concieve plus to help the little swimmers along. Good luck!!


Gosh just read all that and thought boy I sound like some
obessed crazie teeheee! the amount of stuff I read on this topic


----------



## mrsG5

Cheers Key, I am probably just over analyzing everything and feel like I am an obsessed crazie too. Last one of the cycle today I think then we can chill out a bit and obsess over the 2WW! 

When does it ever stop? Anyway off for a bit of retail therapy. Have a get OH a birthday pressie and might try and find a vantage point for the boat race.

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, I just put in my morning temp today and FF has all of a sudden put me at 3DPO. What is all that about? It was only 36.6 but put OV down at CD14 even though I was only getting positive OPK at CD 15 and 16. Very confusing. I wish I kne how to get the chart on here to have a look.

Hi Danni. I might have picked that up wrong but today is sat, you are OVing 24-36 now from now and your OH is back in 120hrs. Your egg will last around 12 hrs from OV. I think you could be cutting it fine but if you're not in you can't win. Give it a shot and see what happens and fingers crossed xx


----------



## mrsG5

Key, I've just had a sneeky look at your chart hope you don't mind. Do you think you've had an implantation dip?


----------



## mrsG5

Only me again. I dont know what happened but think I just imagined a post from Danni and replied to it. sorry


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G5 - just to say my OH was saying last night how there was a lot less there too, think its normal after 7 days consecutive!!! Today our last day I think as got my positive on thurs morning - might have an easter BD tomorrow just to be certain!!! 

Enjoy the boat race, hope it doesn't rain!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi MrsG teehee your posts made me giggle. I dont mind you looking at my chart at all thats why i have the link there for all to see. I really am hoping it was am IB dip. I did notice (tmi alert) light pink on tissue yesterday but trying not to get my hopes up just yet. Fingers crossed for us ey. If you want I can have a quick look at your. FF counts 6 temps below the coverline as pre-ovulation, then if you have 3 continuous temps above the coverline it counts those as post ov, ok i probably am not making any sense at all. Will explain it more detail later, got to go dash and pick big sis up from the station. Enjoy your retail therapy.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies! On m5 catching up with all the posts on dh iPhone. Still no peak for me yet, just keep getting faints, but testing twice a day so hope we catch the egg with those swimmers! 

Mrsg doubt anything wrong, just hasn't had the time to build up the fluid, so relax and enjoy!


----------



## hb1

I think I'll have def worn my oh out - cd20 today - still on high no peak!! we've been going since cd9!! giving him a day off today and will be bding sun & mon - I don't even know if i'm in the 2ww ! I might only have a week to wait which wouldn't be bad I guess...

MrsG - am with The_Key on this one - just a touch of preeseed or conceive+ might be an idea - enjoy the boat race - are you a cambridge or oxford supporter? :)

The_Key - that sounds v promising - reckon you are def a "watch this space" girl this month!!! I wish I'd temped as well this month - I managed about 3 temps cd8-10 and none since.

Queenie - Yey - nearly the 2ww - fxd for your easter bding!!

hx


----------



## hb1

Lou - fxd you get you positive soon x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr I think I may have missed ovulation this month. DP went in for surgery on Wednesday and is still feeling crap from the general so not been able to bd. If I have a higher temp tomorrow it will put me as 3dpo so no chance.


----------



## hb1

Oh Vickie - that is pants!! Hope your oh is feeling better soon hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

To be honest it may be a good thing. As impatient as I am to try it's probably a good thing to give it one cycle for things to even out and I wouldn't have waited if I have the choice.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Vickie - sorry you missed your chance this month but you could be right, might be good to have a month to make sure all good and ready for next cycle - hope your OH ok and wasn't anything too serious!!!

I just did a pregnancy calendar!! If I conceive this cycle and its a regular 28 day I'll be due xmas day!!!!

What a present that would be.


----------



## Dannib247

mrs g thanks for the imput hun o/h got home wednesday afternoon had pos opk late tuesday evening bd'd every day till today to make sure hopefully we caught it in time xx is that all of us in the 2 week wait now then xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

QueenieMurphy said:


> Oh Vickie - sorry you missed your chance this month but you could be right, might be good to have a month to make sure all good and ready for next cycle - hope your OH ok and wasn't anything too serious!!!
> 
> I just did a pregnancy calendar!! If I conceive this cycle and its a regular 28 day I'll be due xmas day!!!!
> 
> What a present that would be.

he had a nose job done lol. He has nasal polyps removed but the general knocked him for 6.


----------



## hb1

It is hard to wait for sure - I did wait 1 cycle and I think I felt better for it - for me it was christmas so there was a lot going on anyway - maybe fate intervenes sometimes for the better hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Well I was right. I got my cross hairs this morning. I just knew as my cervix had come down so much yesterday I knew ovulation was got. 

The annoying thing is I was hoping the opks were right in that they never got positive

This was the closest I got but having never used them before I didn't know this was as good as I would get.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/DSC02878.jpg


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Vicky,

I've found testing a couple of different times a day helps. I never got a positive until I did this.


----------



## cutelou101

Vickie sorry you have missed your Chance. Fingers crossed for you for next cycle xx

queenie that's such a cool date! Comes up as my due date too if we manage it this month! Though still no real darker line, but plently of bding so hoping the swimmers catch it!

Is eveyone else in the two week wait mow?

Lou
x


----------



## Vickieh1981

mrsG5 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> I've found testing a couple of different times a day helps. I never got a positive until I did this.

I tested three times that day hun. It showed them getting darker and then by the morning it was fading again.


----------



## Dannib247

vickie big hugs hun, hope the hubby is ok too fingers are crossed for next month cherub xx
how is everyone doing so far? happy easter all :)


----------



## hb1

cd20 still high no peak - bonkers - have plans to bd today and tomorrow but feel sick today :( we also have a couple of dvd's - the imaginarium of dr parnisus and bunny and the bull to watch - I love these long bankholidays!!


----------



## cutelou101

I seem to be peaking according to my Opk. It's's my first month of using them, does itean I'm ovulating or will in nxt 12 to 36 hrs? Sorry if I'm being dim! 

Very strange hb. Hope it appears soon. Xx enjoy your DVD fest and hope you feel better xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Lou - not sure - might even depend from one test to another hx


----------



## the_key2005

Happy easter ladies. Gosh what a day, am knackered. Had to take my niece to Cadbury world, trust me am never eating chocolate again ....maybe not again in this current hour. Vickie so sorry to hear you're out this month, also hope OH gets well soon and enjoying you playing nurse :winkwink:. HB good on you girl, go ahead and BD, she may be a sneaky. I hope the long weekend has been eventful for you all.
So dpo10 today for me, and af is due next week very anxious. I've already been naughty and looked up my due date, 16 dec eekk!. Before you ask I've decided to test next sunday if af doesnt come, so will keep you posted.


----------



## hb1

I might well test with you The Key if you don't mind - sun will be cd27 and based on last cycle af is due cd27 - not knowing when/whether I ov'd this cycle means that's all I can go on.....


----------



## the_key2005

ooohhh that would be fab HB :thumbup:. Get well soon hun. Am off to find a movie on sky.


----------



## hb1

Am better already :) I felt sick earlier and it cleared up later so still managed to bd too :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Uggghh feeling sick as a dog thats eaten 600 easter eggs. Too much choc!!!

Happy Easter cyber sisters!!!

Lou if you got your positive today I would BD for the next two days to make sure - three if you're not exhausted just to be totally sure!!!! Think ov can be up to 72 hours after positive opk(though usually 12-36). Good Luck to those swimmers!!!

HB what does it mean if its still high? I don't know anything about cbfm - do you have to wait for it to go low to know you've ovd?

oooh the key and HB testing sunday -very exciting!!! key 16th december sounds a nice date for a birthday!!! 

I'll test 16th april if no AF!!!

Vickie maybe use a different brand opk next month and see if you get a proper positive?

Night night ladies, hope all our little eggs are fertilised and nestling in.


----------



## hb1

Hi Queenie - the cbfm monitors estrogen and lh - when the estrogen line get stronger before the lh surge ( it is the estrogen peaking and then dropping that triggers the lh surge ) the cbfm will give you high fertility - meaning you are warming up to ov - I guess it is the estrogen drop that gives you the temp dip just prior to the surge - the surge gives you the temp rise - the lh then drops and then the estrogen and progesterone levels come up - giving the high temp post ov...... so I have not picked up my lh surge and have been on high since I first got it at cd8 - I daren't stop bding just incase!!! Once it gets your peak you normally get 2 peak days followed by one high and then go to low for the 2ww.

Hope you enjoyed the choc fest Queenie - next fully justified choc fest is xmas!!!! :)

incidentally the imaginarium of dr parnissus was totally fab - would have preferred i bit more Johnny Depp tho :) 

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

QueenieMurphy said:


> Uggghh feeling sick as a dog thats eaten 600 easter eggs. Too much choc!!!
> 
> Happy Easter cyber sisters!!!
> 
> Lou if you got your positive today I would BD for the next two days to make sure - three if you're not exhausted just to be totally sure!!!! Think ov can be up to 72 hours after positive opk(though usually 12-36). Good Luck to those swimmers!!!
> 
> HB what does it mean if its still high? I don't know anything about cbfm - do you have to wait for it to go low to know you've ovd?
> 
> oooh the key and HB testing sunday -very exciting!!! key 16th december sounds a nice date for a birthday!!!
> 
> I'll test 16th april if no AF!!!
> 
> Vickie maybe use a different brand opk next month and see if you get a proper positive?
> 
> Night night ladies, hope all our little eggs are fertilised and nestling in.

I can't afford expensive ones though. If the cheapies dont work I will have to forget them. I have never used them before now lol


----------



## hb1

Are there other cheapy brand tests? 

Also I am thinking about getting a ferning microscope to also test saliva ( I am a little overkill on this ttc lark I'm afraid!! ) - that is £19.99 on amazon but you only spend once as it's re-usable and can be done any time of day.

Either that or temping - as again it is a one off spend? Just need to be good at taking temps when you wake - that's where temping falls down for me :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have a microscope but couldn't get the hang on it. There are other cheapies I could use. It was close enough for me to twig it is positive next time.

After a while you just take your temp as second nature. Do both lol


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks queenie, I've told dh that he can have wed, or thurs off, think I'll go for thurs. Not that I think he minds! Not sure when to set as my testing day, don't want to do early test again. Glad you enjoyed all that choc! Still got mine in fridge, saving for today! 

Vicki I think supermarkets do them that are bit more expensive than Internet cheapees but not much, I've not used them though to know if amy better than the Internet ones I got. Think mine are the same as yours, look the same. Mine never came out that clear either. eBay might also do thinks cheaper.

Hb glad you enjoyed the film, would you recommend it? Looking for films to add to love film list! 

Lou
x


----------



## hb1

Have been trying to temp alongside cbfm but hasn't become a habit yet!! 

What was not good about the microscope? just as thinking of getting one so any experiences are good to know about!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Have been trying to temp alongside cbfm but hasn't become a habit yet!!
> 
> What was not good about the microscope? just as thinking of getting one so any experiences are good to know about!!

I can't really remember now. I just seem to recall that it never showed full ferning but can't really remember which child I used it with lol.

I know others swear by then.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

Glad to hear you've all been bd'ing like mad over Easter! Fingers crossed that the Easter bunny has brought some BFPs, who will be testing first?

I've not had a great few days, in fact it has been very strange.... On Saturday night while we were away at my sister's house, I suddenly had this weird feeling come over me and I was convinced I wasn't pregnant anymore. It was awful. I went to the loo and was crying and I just suddenly felt like it was all over. Nothing prompted it, it was like all my hormones left the building with a big whoosh.

Then on Saturday and Sunday (sorry if tmi) I had peachy pink coloured cm which has made me even more sure. I would have been 6+1 on Saturday which was when my last pregnancy ended.

Then I made the mistake of watching the Coronation Street omnibus - did anyone else see it? and saw Becky being told, after her 2nd miscarriage, that she would never be able to carry a child. I was heartbroken and now I feel so sick with worry, worse than before.

My scan is next Monday but I'm not sure whether to see if they can bring it forward now. Sorry to bring such negativity to the thread, I did debate posting at all but feeling really lonely this morning now OH has gone back to work.


----------



## hb1

Oh Lolly - see if they can bring it forward - if not I wouldn't worry ( easier said than done hey!! ) - a slight discharge isn't out of the normal and worrying at the stage you mc before is totally natural - is there anyone you can visit while oh is at work? just to keep you from driving yourself silly with worrying?

all I can say is try and relax :flower:

hx


----------



## hb1

cutelou101 said:


> Thanks queenie, I've told dh that he can have wed, or thurs off, think I'll go for thurs. Not that I think he minds! Not sure when to set as my testing day, don't want to do early test again. Glad you enjoyed all that choc! Still got mine in fridge, saving for today!
> 
> Vicki I think supermarkets do them that are bit more expensive than Internet cheapees but not much, I've not used them though to know if amy better than the Internet ones I got. Think mine are the same as yours, look the same. Mine never came out that clear either. eBay might also do thinks cheaper.
> 
> Hb glad you enjoyed the film, would you recommend it? Looking for films to add to love film list!
> 
> Lou
> x


Yes - definately - absolutely brilliant - also watched Bunny and the Bull and that was absolutely brilliant too would recommend both for sure!!!


----------



## kanga

hey Lolly, sorry to hear about your weekend. I am the worlds biggest worrier and worry about everything, only to realise after the event, I needen't have worried at all. So its easy advice to give but probably impossible to put into practice, but please don't beat yourself up over this. You are understandably worried as you are at the same week you lost your last bubs but hang in there. We all have fingers xd for you for next Monday x As for the pinky stuff, unusual dischanrge is common in all pregnancies so I agree with h.

Keep us posted tho, glad you shared x


----------



## kanga

h, did you get peak fertility? I am on CD21 and still on high. I am giving up on the sticks for the rest of this month, the bloody machine keeps asking for them but I can't see why it needs any more when AF is due in 6 days!

I am now wondering if I have PCOS and one of my ovaries isn't releasing eggs, because last month I got a peak when expected


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls. Lolly so sorry to hear you had a terrible weekend. Am K and H. Try and see if you can bring the scan forward. And dont feel terrible at all isnt that why your cybers sisters are here for? WIll be keeping everything crossed and please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## kanga

hi Sisters! I just set up a poll for us to see if we can come up with a communal testing date again as it was quite fun last month and helped make me wait!
Please vote x


----------



## hb1

I am cd 23 - must have been cd 21 on Sunday but for some reason had myself down as 20.... still on high too.

No reason to keep doing the sticks now I think too - have released oh from bding obligations for this month so doubt it'll make any difference.

this is the reason that I am thinking about the ferning microscope - just as a double check....

If you are worried Kanga check with your dr - although I don't think pcos is the only cause of a random anvulatory cycle - and this doesn't mean that you didn't ov this month - might be just you didn't pick up a surge - I am not counting myself out this month yet!!!
I think if this happened month in month out then it would be something to consider but a one off I wouldn't worry to much at this stage.

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi 

Lolly fingers crossed. Its totally natural to worry about things considering what we've all been through. Definately ask if you can get the scan moved but if not would you consider a private scan. They are generally around £80-100 but worth it for peace of mind in my opinon. Keep posting anything you need to, better out than in!

Kanga, great idea for the testing pole.

My Ov day keeps moving according to FF when I put in my temps. Im now only CD 4 with AF due on the 17th, very strange, but thats when Im going to test if she doesn't pop in before that.

Looking forward to hearing from you all. x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lolly W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to hear you've all been bd'ing like mad over Easter! Fingers crossed that the Easter bunny has brought some BFPs, who will be testing first?
> 
> I've not had a great few days, in fact it has been very strange.... On Saturday night while we were away at my sister's house, I suddenly had this weird feeling come over me and I was convinced I wasn't pregnant anymore. It was awful. I went to the loo and was crying and I just suddenly felt like it was all over. Nothing prompted it, it was like all my hormones left the building with a big whoosh.
> 
> Then on Saturday and Sunday (sorry if tmi) I had peachy pink coloured cm which has made me even more sure. I would have been 6+1 on Saturday which was when my last pregnancy ended.
> 
> Then I made the mistake of watching the Coronation Street omnibus - did anyone else see it? and saw Becky being told, after her 2nd miscarriage, that she would never be able to carry a child. I was heartbroken and now I feel so sick with worry, worse than before.
> 
> My scan is next Monday but I'm not sure whether to see if they can bring it forward now. Sorry to bring such negativity to the thread, I did debate posting at all but feeling really lonely this morning now OH has gone back to work.

I know the feeling you mean. It's not nice.

I am sure things are fine but maybe just chase them and see if they can bring your scan forward.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. Kanga I was going to test this sunday if AF doesnt show up on friday as currently am 12dpo. But happy to hold off till the 13th which is available on the poll. That way I can test with Hb. Fxd :witch: stays away for all of us.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls!! we all in the 2ww now then??? I'm on 12dpo today, had strong cramping sat night/sunday morning and was sure AF was coming early but hasn't. been really silly and tested with a ic at 10dpo, looked neg but kept looking and swore!! i could see a very very very faint line, didn't test yest but did another today and saw a vvvvvvvv faint line again but in time limit. i know that they are evap lines really because AF isn't due till sunday, but i guess it's something to think about while i'm waiting!! lol!!!!! How are we all? did we have a nice easter? xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi all

lolly it's totally natural to be worried, see if you can get some company to keep your mind busy. I'm with the others, see if they will move your scan forward to help try and put your mind at rest. As mrs g says post anything you need to, better out than in xx

kanga testing day sounds like great idea, but think my date be too late for everyone as I'm only 2Dpo.

Em fingers crossed for you for Sunday, I was like that last month! So impAtient! Lol! Fingers crossed they are a good sign xxxx Got ages yet to test!


----------



## kanga

ok girls, so (tmi warning) I went to the loo earlier and had loads of EWCM. I haven't really had any this month. So now I'm thinking that I may be ovulating right now!

That could explain the 10 days of 'high' on CBFM, maybe my hormaones have taken a while to kick in.

Also, last time I got pg, the hospital dates were a week behind mine. The midwife wondered if I had ovulated late. So maybe I'm just a late ovulator?

Anyhoo, I think we will get down to it as soon as we get in tonight! You never know. I could still be in the game xx


----------



## kanga

Cutelou, if youre 2dpo, then you can't you test next week hun?

:headspin:


----------



## the_key2005

Lou you can test next week if you are only 2dpo. Next week Friday should put you at 12dpo and with a FRER you should be able to get a result. So you're still in hun and can test with the rest of us.


----------



## hb1

hotpinkangel said:


> Hi girls!! we all in the 2ww now then??? I'm on 12dpo today, had strong cramping sat night/sunday morning and was sure AF was coming early but hasn't. been really silly and tested with a ic at 10dpo, looked neg but kept looking and swore!! i could see a very very very faint line, didn't test yest but did another today and saw a vvvvvvvv faint line again but in time limit. i know that they are evap lines really because AF isn't due till sunday, but i guess it's something to think about while i'm waiting!! lol!!!!! How are we all? did we have a nice easter? xx

oooooooooo - hotpink !!!!! sounds V promising!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## hb1

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls. Kanga I was going to test this sunday if AF doesnt show up on friday as currently am 12dpo. But happy to hold off till the 13th which is available on the poll. That way I can test with Hb. Fxd :witch: stays away for all of us.

I'll go 13th with you too hx


----------



## hb1

kanga said:


> ok girls, so (tmi warning) I went to the loo earlier and had loads of EWCM. I haven't really had any this month. So now I'm thinking that I may be ovulating right now!
> 
> That could explain the 10 days of 'high' on CBFM, maybe my hormaones have taken a while to kick in.
> 
> Also, last time I got pg, the hospital dates were a week behind mine. The midwife wondered if I had ovulated late. So maybe I'm just a late ovulator?
> 
> Anyhoo, I think we will get down to it as soon as we get in tonight! You never know. I could still be in the game xx

FXD Kanga :)

hx


----------



## mrsG5

I can't wait until we are all testing. Soooo exciting. !!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks key, think I'm getting all my dates wrong as don't have diary with me! Lol! Will see if I get any syps and then test with you all, had same both times, had promised myself not to test early this time, but know if I get syps I won't be able to stop myself 

Kanga fxd!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - I hope you are ok, I agree with everyone else, spotting can be a totally harmless symptom in early pregnancy, I know if I were you I'd be absolutely panicking and terrified but I really hope you can try not to worry too much and if you cant get your scan brought forwards perhaps get some blood tests from your GP to check hcg doubling - could put your mind at rest. I'm really hoping you're ok xxxxxx

Hotpink that sounds very very VERY exciting. A line is a line - keep us posted when you next test.


Ooooh Kanga BD like crazy, fingers crossed you've caught that egg.

I woke up with an urge to poas this a.m but stopped myself - 4dpo is a waste of a test even an internet cheapie!!!! I hope I can hold out till 16th - I think I know symptoms now after 2 in a row so if I have symptoms I might test a bit earlier otherwise I'll hang one!!!

So exciting now testing is coming up, thank God I've got Rome to keep me occupied!!!

Lucy xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lucy - enjoy Rome!! hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks HB - going at 7am on thurs morning, lord knows why we booked so early. Just checked weather forecast - rain!!!! I don't care though, will just be fab to be away!! Cant wait for my first glass of prosecco!!!


----------



## the_key2005

have a safe trip queenie, and be sure to have a glass for me also and have a fab time. we want to hear all about it when you get back.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks Key - I don't need to be told twice - I'll definitely have a drink for you!!! I'm going to miss your testing!!! Fingers crossed I come back to good news xxx


----------



## kanga

So I did another CBFM stick this morning just to check - still on high! I am sure they just do that to get you to use up more of your sticks.

Well we did it last night and I did have some funny feelings so you never know.

So if I go by CBFM I am about 8dpo, if I go by EWCM, I am 1dpo, oh the fun. Will still test with you next week tho. What day shall we go for bearing in mind the results? 

Queenie - have fun in Rome and enjoy the prosecco!! x


----------



## hb1

Well 14 or 15 is in the middle of the 2 largest requested days ....


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I could test 14th!! Will only be 12dpo but am going to Paris that day for work and whats stressing me is that when I had my m/c back in December it started on the way back from Paris on the eurostar, not been on it since.( i go usually every 4-6 weeks) Have always blamed myself because I was pulling a heavy suitcase that day and think it could have caused it even though i didnt actually lift it just pulled it. Anyway what I'm saying is if I did get a bfp I'd like to know even though will be so so so early because I'd make sure I didnt lift/pull a single thing that day(or any day for the next 9 months!!)!!

Just had some sharp pains in lower right - an inch below belly button and two inches to right, real sharp twinges. Oooh hope it means something.


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> I could test 14th!! Will only be 12dpo but am going to Paris that day for work and whats stressing me is that when I had my m/c back in December it started on the way back from Paris on the eurostar, not been on it since.( i go usually every 4-6 weeks) Have always blamed myself because I was pulling a heavy suitcase that day and think it could have caused it even though i didnt actually lift it just pulled it. Anyway what I'm saying is if I did get a bfp I'd like to know even though will be so so so early because I'd make sure I didnt lift/pull a single thing that day(or any day for the next 9 months!!)!!
> 
> Just had some sharp pains in lower right - an inch below belly button and two inches to right, real sharp twinges. Oooh hope it means something.

OOOh, remember those sharp twinges I reported either just before or just after my BFP!?

Fingers and toes crossed for all of you!


----------



## Lolly W

Oh dear, I've just scoffed two belgian buns with a cup of tea. What a pig!

I'm so envious of your trip Queenie - You've got me looking on the internet at Italy holidays! I went to Sorrento last year with my Mum and it was beautiful. I hope you have a fabulous time.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I'm jealous of your two belgian buns!!!

Thanks hun, I can't wait even though rain forecast just cant wait to get away. I went To Amalfi couple years ago think thats near sorrento , it was so beautiful, sparkly blue sea every morning, I really want to go again this summer!!!

You ok today?


----------



## cutelou101

Have a great time in Rome queenie! Sounds lovely. I did lots of Reading on lifting in early preg as I have horse, and had to carry buckets in the field, said it was as our ligimates are streching so may hurt back but not harm to baby by lifting. Just said to make sure lift properly. But know how you feel as I went to gym day before my mc started and my stomach misled hurt after as I had done sit ups, with a trainer who knew I was preg, but still feel bad like I did to much. I think I might hold off testing too till 16th as really don't want to do early again, really hoping for third time luckly! Xx

Yum yum lolly! How are you today?


----------



## kanga

Lolly W said:


> Oh dear, I've just scoffed two belgian buns with a cup of tea. What a pig!


Go pregnancy hormones!

:yipee:


----------



## hb1

Well I have no excuse like Miss Lolly but just had chippy chips for tea :) had salad in a pitta just to balance it out and now can hardly move - was scrummy tho.......


----------



## Dannib247

queenine hope you have a fantastic time in rome hun!! 
hope you are all well so sorry i have been absent been run off my feet recently and just have not the time time to breathe let alone anything else 
glad to see all the positive vibes and so glad that things are going well for you lolly!! xx
look forward to testing with you all next week so which day are going for? big hugs all xxxxxxx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hiya! i posted about my evaps yesterday, (i know...i'm naughty....) but....i bought more tests today and got lines on all of them. That makes 7 very faint lines :-( 
What is going on?? 7 over 4 days, how unlucky am i :-( today i did a predictor 5 day early one and can see line clearer but not clear enough for photo, and a suresign one showed up darker too but the same. one evap is not TOO bad but 7....?? not happy. 
anyway, how are you all?

Lolly..How are you feeling today hun? any happier?

Queenie.. Lucky you! have a great time! Sooo jealous!!! 

HB1....lol, love your thinking of the pitta to balance it out!! might try it!!

Key..how are you feeling? we're the same dpo aren't we?

Em xxx


----------



## hb1

I have a feeling that they ain't no evaps :) !!!!


----------



## hotpinkangel

They are faint though :-( but they are in time limit, can see them bit better when dried. only ever had one evap before so i'm not exactly sure. soooo confusing. would ger a frer but still lines, and thinking digi is still too early anyway, af not due till sunday....grrr! xx


----------



## the_key2005

hiya hottie, I should slap your wrists for testing early teehee :happydance: ooohh how exciting teehee!! 13dpo and the gas is killing me. I've had a rennie to help settle me before poor DH comes home. Am so nervous, will just close myself up in a dark room if af shows up. I've already put my batteries for my CBFM on charge incase I need them friday. eeeekk!


----------



## hb1

If mine does I'll be lying on the sofa watching tv and cuddling a hot water bottle - booked mon/tue off - partly in case it does hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie, Have a slice of pizza for me too. Very jealous, wish I was going. Hope the twinges mean something. I think Im getting them too but dont know if Im imagining them though.

Lolly and HB I think you deserve those buns and chips. Just enjoy them and dont feel guilty. I've just had the biggest bowl of pasta and 2 massive choc cookies. Im so hungry at the moment. Hope it means something.

Hotpinkangel, hope they aren't ecap lines. Only time will tell!!!

Kanga hope you caught that egg.

Not long now girls. i dont think Im going to be able to the 17th. 

Toodlepip xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

i know i know!lol! 
sounds interesting! put it away! you aren't going to need it!! When are you going to be testing? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> I have a feeling that they ain't no evaps :) !!!!

Ihave that same feeling. x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Am off to Rome(cant believe my friend has booked such early flights!!)can't wait for pizza!!

Just wanted to say good luck all those testing before I get back and Hot Pink - that is very very exciting and I agree they can't ALL be evaps!!!! That would be too unlucky. GOt my fingers crossed I'll be coming to to some bfps xxxx


----------



## hb1

eat some pizza for us! :)


----------



## kanga

Hottie, thats awesome! f'xd for you hun. You could be our gal this month x

I don't really want to say it in case it jinxes it but I do feel different this month, like this might be my month too! Am struggling to hold off from testing. A friend has given me some internet cheapies and I'm v tempted to do one on Saturday morning before I go out for a hen-do. Well, a girl needs to know how hammered she can get, right ?!

So what date shall we go for for testing? What about next Wednesday?


----------



## hb1

Wednesday it is!!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Hello ladies! Hope this finds you all happy and healthy :hugs:

It's been a while! Whew, sometimes life moves fast! I had a great time in Vancouver and now I'm back home and on step-mum duty. there's a 2 week school break here at the moment and I volunteered to take the first week. The little monkey keeps me busy when her dad's not around to help :wacko:

The break from TTC this cycle has been really good for me! I have loads of PMA and I feel really supported by my TCM practitioner and my Dr. Acupuncture and herbs doing some pretty amazing things already. This cycle was the first time I've really noticed 'serious' EWCM. If I've ever wondered... well this was crazy obvious. Sorry TMI but... I'm so encouraged:thumbup: Downside is that last cycle I O'd on day 15 and this cycle I O'd on day 10. What the... I think it's just my body balancing out the previous cycle. It will be interesting to see if I get AF on day 24 or 25. I'm hoping that's the case 'cus that means luteal phase is still 14 days. We'll see :wacko:

DH is back in 9 days :happydance: I've missed him sooo much. I'll be back in the game next cycle ladies! In the meantime I'll sit back and watch the BFP's roll in. Sending you all loads of :dust:

Please don't be offended by my short and sweet cyber cycle sisters siggie.
I'm a 'keep it simple' girl but please know that my intentions are loving and supportive and encouraging towards all of you. If anyone thinks it's lame please be honest? 'cus I don't mind being the black sheep but...I don't want to be outside the circle :haha:

xoxo


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all!

Good luck for testing this month - sounds like at least a couple of us are in with a BFP shout this month! I'm so excited - it seems like more than a month ago I got mine!

Groovy - Glad to hear you had a great time. Sounds like you've got everything under control for next month.

Hot pink - They won't all be evaps! Have you posted them in the hpt gallery? Any darker today? My BFP was on a FRER a day or two before af was due and I thought it was still quite light.

Kanga - Let us know if you cave in and do a pre-hen test!

Feeling a bit sick this morning (a bit like a hangover but obviously not) not sure whether it's morning sickness or my head playing tricks. Anyway, it's Friday and my scan is on Monday aaargh! I haven't had any more spotting thankfully but also don't really feel pregnant still. 

I'm out for dim sum this evening with a couple of girlfriends. Really excited but a) I still feel sick and b) it will be my first Friday night without a drink. I haven't missed drinking at all though in fact I've loved being the level headed one with the best reason to be sober!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi

hotpink any more news? I'm with the others, it would be very unlucky if they were all evaps. Fingers crossed for you xxx

Kanga fingers crossed too xxx

groovy glad you had such a nice time, looks like your all prepared for next month xx

lolly hope you have a nice time tonight. My friend who got preg after me last time didn't feel preg either, she had mmc last July, she had her scan last week and all ok, she wAs worried the whole time so understand how your feeling. Fingers crossed for the scan on Monday xxxx how many weeks will you be? 


Sorry if too much info but I'm a liitle freaked out and confused. Occording to my opk I oved Sunday, but yesterday I got a pinkish discharge when I wiped, it would be too early for implanation bleeding, I had cramps too. I'm very confused and worried, not sure why


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, 
caved in this morning, tested and got 2 x BFN. I don't know what I was thinking at 7DPO (according to FF). Anyway feel fine about it but my skin is like a volcano about to erupt and I dont usually get spots and Im bloody hungry ATT. Then again I could be imagining it all. I was out shopping yesterday and got a really sharp pain on my right side, dont know what all that was about. 

Lolly I'l be thinking about you on monday and looking forward to the positive news after that.

Cutelou, dont know about the discharge but try not to worry about it too much. I guess we've all done so much reading around the topic that if we get something usual we tend to worry, well I certainly do. The way I think about it is, look at the millon and one variations of temp charts you can get. Surely every other symptom must be the same.

Hi Groovy, Dont think your the black sheep. So glad the break has helped. Seems you have loads of PMA and things seem to be working for you.

Have a lovely weekend everybody xx


----------



## groovygrl

I'm about to go to :sleep: but thought I'd let Lolly know that you're in my prayers babe! Everything is going to be just fine. Especially if you're feeling so yuck still. That's a great sign. Your spotting is fine too, from what I understand, it's really common and it'll turn out to be nothing sinister. Enjoy your night out sweetness. You're right it's a blissfull reason to be the one not drinking + it's only for 9 months and then you can have a lovely glass of bubbles to celebrate! AHHHHH!

Okay, I'm about to get into the airy fairy stuff but if you're into it, practice really deep yoga (prana) breathing and imagine surrounding and bathing your baby in clear blue light. I mean it sounds crazy but once you have followed the breathing for about five cycles, travel inwards, down into your belly where your baby is nestled in and surround him/her with blue light. Blue light is meant to carry the properties of protection. I have a friend who I believe is a very gifted healer teach me this stuff. If nothing else, it'll put you in a more relaxed state and it draws the mind away from going to that anxious place.

Scan will put your mind at ease. :hugs:

hotpink - I'm thinking it's not possible they're all evap's too - hang in there

kanga - love you, love you ... BFP, BFP? have a few drinks but don't poison yourself. Test when you have to babe but try to hold off a little longer. you prob won't get an accurate result yet

mrsG5 - silly you! 7 DPO? spotty face is a great symptom especially if not normal PMS stuff for you. Friends don't let friends test until they're at least 12 DPO. fingers cx'd for you in a few more days

cutelou - I don't think that's too early for implantation bleeding hun?

to everyone else - Lucky wednesday is it? I'll be watching this page. 

lotsa love, prayers and :dust:


----------



## the_key2005

Just wanted to say a quick welcome back groovygrl, glad to hear you had a fab time.


----------



## kanga

ditto x


----------



## hb1

Hey Groovy

Obviously you're a fan of Kiwi's so thought you might like this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs
It is very sweet ( makes me cry every time I watch it though )

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Glad you had a lovely time :) Did you see all your old chums?


----------



## groovygrl

Hi Hb!:flower:

loved the wee kiwi video - how gorgeous! AWWWW made me :cry: too. thank you so much for sharing that with me.

ya I saw all my old chums and it was really great! I'm on the detox and diet plan now though. Lot's of wine and martini's and food. It was all about catching up over a drink or a lunch or dinner or coffee. It was quite the hedonists picnic. 

How you doing sweetness? How you going for this cycle? Did you end up noticing a peak or a LH surge in the end?

I can't wait to jump back in the game. I talked to DH last night and he's really interested in co-ordinating our schedules when he gets back so that we can perhaps get some leave together over the next few months...when it's really important. Just hard right now 'cus my previous 28 day cycles have been a bit wonky. hope they sort themselves out really soon.:wacko:

Tip of the Day: learned something important worth sharing: my TCM practitioner told me to be carefull of getting massage, foot reflexology, or pedicures (where they rub your feet) in the last half of your cycle. Especially in the last week because certain points on the back of your heels and ankles will stimulate the uterus and may compromise implantation. She just said that one should let the therapist know that you may possibly be pregnant. And if they know what they are doing, will avoid certain points.


----------



## hb1

Hey Groovy - what a fab holiday - that's what it's all about.

I didn't get my surge but I think I just missed it..... I have some cramps today - they started yesterday - thing is I don't normally get cramps like this before af - I normally am super tired before hand and then the pain comes in a few hours after I come on - it is probably just me trying to be super optimistic tho! :) AF is due today/tomorrow and it's likely that this is it for my cycle and hopes of a 2010 baby :(.

good tips about the reflexology - def makes sense!!

It is tricky with wonky cycles - maybe just work a couple of cycles at a time ?

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yeah that is definitely important. I had reflexology to help me into labour last time and it worked really well getting the contractions going so wouldn't want to do that in 2ww. My reflexologist is excellent at what she does though.

The uterine point is on the inside of your left ankle.


----------



## hb1

well - what a difference an hour makes - af has arrived :( :( :( - so a day of moping and pain killers :(

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> well - what a difference an hour makes - af has arrived :( :( :( - so a day of moping and pain killers :(
> 
> hx

I'm so sorry hun. I think I'll be a few days behind you.


----------



## hb1

I know it's a long shot for you Vickie with oh's surgery this cycle but fxd for a bfp anyway - hope springs eternal!!

Fxd for all you girls - looking forward to hearing about all the lovely bfp's on Wednesday :)

Kanga - maybe you should put in a new poll - bfp / bfn or af 

I guess it saves cash on tests being a couple of days ahead!! slightly worried as my cycle was another day shorter this month (b4 mc was 29 days on the dot - since mc 35 days, 34 days, 27 days, 26 days ) - think I will be using my blood tests this cycle... 

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> I know it's a long shot for you Vickie with oh's surgery this cycle but fxd for a bfp anyway - hope springs eternal!!
> 
> Fxd for all you girls - looking forward to hearing about all the lovely bfp's on Wednesday :)
> 
> Kanga - maybe you should put in a new poll - bfp / bfn or af
> 
> I guess it saves cash on tests being a couple of days ahead!! slightly worried as my cycle was another day shorter this month (b4 mc was 29 days on the dot - since mc 35 days, 34 days, 27 days, 26 days ) - think I will be using my blood tests this cycle...
> 
> hx

Thanks hun. I have looked on fertility friends chart gallery and searched for charts with the same bding pattern as mine. 

They were 2% miscarriage, 69% ovulatory and 29% pregnancy but when you look at them sometimes you could think the ovualtion was earlier so was possibly not 4 days cut off if you get me.

I might be a bit more hopeful if my temps weren't so crap.


----------



## hb1

I see what you mean - I know you aren't out till you get af but I guess if your temps are going down I guess you have a few days to get your head around it - and always a chance, however slim, of a happy surprise:flower:. 

It is so hard tho each month - I do feel quite disapointed this cycle - might also be that would've been going in to 3rd tri now that's making it particularly hard.


----------



## mrsG5

HB, such a shame. Thinking about you. Hot water bottle, good dvd, bet on the national, few packets of crisps and maybe a wee beer. Think of a positive. Next month when you get your BFP you'll be due in January which means you'll have a new Year mini HB and will be able to enjoy Christmas with your OH and wont be sleep deprived and having leaking boobs then.

Hope you're able to stay happy x


----------



## hb1

Have already looked up new target edd - 15th Jan :)


----------



## mrsG5

Thats the spirit. 15th is my little sisters birthday and shes a star! So he or she will be in good company! xx


----------



## Dannib247

hb so sorry af came hun xx


----------



## groovygrl

aww poo Hb - big fat drag that is but... jan is a great time for a birthday:thumbup:


----------



## groovygrl

helloooo the_key cycle sister:happydance:

what's the goss? where are you at this cycle babe?

I'm going to get AF in the next few days so that means that I'll be back cycling with you girls (give or take a few days) on the next one. Actually, I'm really hoping that everyone still in the game get's a big juicy BFP this coming week so Hb - you and I can cycle together once more heh? we're going for january babies.

anyhoo... i'm off to:sleep: nighty night


----------



## cutelou101

sorry the af came hb, big :hugs: keep postitive January is a great month for a birthday, i love being a jan winter baby myself! xxx


----------



## the_key2005

aaww hb hun sorry to hear she got you :hugs:. Keep your head up honey. My baby sister is an January baby also and is the best, Aquarians are strong and good looking individuals.
Groovygrl am still here, am now officially late, temps are still quite high but no major symptoms just gas. I am waiting to test with the rest of the girls on Wednesday if AF dont catch me before hand. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## hb1

Hey the Key - with the spotting a few days ago and temps high and being late - v v v v v good signs :)

hx


----------



## groovygrl

yes miss key_ i think it's your turn :thumbup:cx'ing it all for you babe. AND you are absolutely right, Aquarians are strong and good looking individuals! I am one myself, an aquarian that is :rofl: I loved being a jan. winter baby too cutelou but since moving to NZ I have become a mid summer birthday babe. Strange but cool:wacko:

prayers for you tom. Lolly, can't wait to hear the good news:hugs:

bring on the BFP's big wed. testers:happydance: whoop! whoop!


----------



## kanga

Sorry the witch got you H x Onwards to the next cycle, you could have our first 2011 baby! x


----------



## kanga

FFS I am pretty sure that AF has just arrived. 2 days early as well! I am so p'd off, I thought this was my month :nope:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Girls I'm back!!! Was so frustrating last night as server was down and couldn't wait to catch up!!

HB am so sorry you got b****y AF hun. i know how you're feeling, I'm getting towards what would have been 3rd tri too and I really hoped to be pregnant again by then. Sending you lots of PMA for next cycle, the first cyber sisters baby of 2011 for HB!!

Key -how the hell are you holding off testing, you must have a will of iron!!! I'd definitely have given in by now, it sounds really positive hun, very exciting.

Groovy, good to have you back, am interested in your yoga breathing and the blue light, how do you do a yoga breath? Its not same as a normal deep breath is it? Glad you had a good break - I've just had a hedonistic time too in Rome, feeling pretty knackered today you wouldn't think I'd been on holiday!!!

Oh Kanga, hope it isn't AF, I was really hopeful when you had your EWCM just before I went to Rome, fingers crossed its not the old witch.

Hot pink?????????????????????????? What news????????????????

Mrs G - I'm like you, if I hadn't been away I would prob have given in and tested - I have some IC's so if I'm desperate to poas I'll use one of those, they are so rubbish though I still can hope if I get a BFN on them.

Cute Lou, I don't think it is too early at all for implantation- perfect time I'd say, so sound good to me, fingers crossed !!!!

And Lolly - good luck today, what times the scan???? Let us know how to goes asap, will be thinking of you.


WEll I had a fab time in Rome, havent dared weigh self, ate and drank so much though we walked and walked everywhere so hopefully not too bad PLUS didn't rain at all - silly BBC weather forecast, we actually caught the sun. Am absolutely knackered but still refreshed if you know what I mean just from having a change of scene, not excited about work today though.

Don't have any symptoms really - got sore boobs at sides and nipples a bit sore but when have had BFP before I get gassy and wake up in morning totally bunged up - none of that so far this cycle so not holding out hope, prob for best after all the drinking in Rome!!!! Total detox now!!

Good to be back xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

And Vickie - don't give up hope till she shows her face!! I dont know much about temping but 29% pregnancy rate with one like yours sounds quite good odds!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, Oh man am about to loose it. I desparately want to poas. DH has hidden all the tests to try and make me wait until Wednesday. The weekend was pure torture. He tried to keep me busy so as to keep my mind of it but arghh!! I did manage to sneak onto BnB on my phone whilst he wasn&#8217;t looking teehee!! Am so tempted to go via Boots today, they offer free pregnancy tests, I could do a sneaky one one my way home teehee!! Ok ok I know I know it wouldn&#8217;t be fair on DH and you guys cause I did promise to wait till Wednesday &#8230;.so am waiting&#8230;arghh!!! This is hard but am so close its, Monday now, two sleeps away. Queenie welcome back, gosh I wish I was on facebook so I could see all the lovely pictures you took. Glad you had a fab time. Kanga honey please say it aint :witch: pleasssseee! Lolly your scan is today right? How far along are you now, please let us know how it went. Ok chicas am off to work and try keep my mind off things for a bit, which is a little impossible as am having tiny twangs and cant help running to the loo to check if its :witch:. Gosh its going to be a long day *sigh*


----------



## kanga

While I remember, did anyone do their Fertility Spell ? x

.


----------



## hb1

I did - obviously didn't work this time!!


----------



## Lolly W

I'm back! All went well this morning at our scan (thank the lord). I was a nervous wreck and din't think I could actually get up on the chair but I did it! We have a pic and it our little jelly bean measure exactly 7 weeks. It had a strong heartbeat and the sonographer said everything, as far as she could see, looked normal.

We're going back in 2 weeks to check everything is ok so fingers crossed and here goes another anxious 2 week wait!
 



Attached Files:







P1030994.JPG
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kanga

That is fantastic news, congrats Lolly! Your ickle bean looks fab in the pic you must be so happy, thanks for sharing it has certainely given me hope x


----------



## hb1

Yey to Lolly's bean!! :happydance::happydance: - I bet you're over the moon :) Hope the next 2 weeks is quick for you hx


----------



## the_key2005

Aww Lolly :hugs: fantastic news. Congratulations for you both. Dont worry we will try and make the 2wks go by real quick for you and am sure everything will be fine. Bet you are over the moon. How you coping with the monring sickness and cravings etc?


----------



## Lolly W

I've still not had any symptoms at all which I'm sure will be reassuring to you if you end up in the same boat. I'm in shock I think as I had absolutely convinced myself that it was going to be bad news (slap hand).

Thanks for being so understanding all you lovely cyber sisters - who's next then? Roll on Wednesday testing!


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls, well, you were right, they weren't evaps, just very early bfp's! but.....bean didn't stick, again, so this is my second CP in 5 weeks now, been to docs today and am back there tomorrow for blood tests. not sure what to think, been trying not to cry, i just don't know why it keeps happening :-( 

Hope the rest of the sisters have better luck!
Em xx


----------



## hb1

Oh Em - I am so very sorry - my bestest hugs to you. It is good that you are going to the dr's if there is an issue they should be able to at least pinpoint the cause and your next steps.

Take care - make sure you get lots of support 

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Oh Em, so sorry to hear that. Let us know what the doc says won't you. Thinking of you x


----------



## the_key2005

so sorry Em :hugs:. Hang in there flower.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry to hear that Em. Hugs to you.

As for me - cd1 today. Only a 10 day luteul phase but I guess that could be normal first cycle after losing her. Onwards and upwards hey? No need for me to be testing on the 15th.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Thanks Girls....and Lolly, your little bean is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## mrsG5

lolly your pic is brill. So pleased the scan went well. How many weeks was it?

So sorry Hot pink. At least your GP is being understanding and looking into things xxx


----------



## mrsG5

I feel really bad after Hot pink's news but did a test yesterday as I couldn't wait one second longer and it was a BFP. I feel like I should have waited until Wednesday with the rest of yu girls. Hope you all don't mind. Still very very early days as we all know xx


----------



## kanga

Congrats MrsG, that is fab!! How many cycles since your mc is it?

Don't worry about not waiting to test with everyone else. I am so happy that at least one of us has a BFP again this month, yay!!


----------



## kanga

Sorry about your CP hottie. I am wondering if I have had one too but too scared to test in case it was.

My period was early, I didn't have Af symptoms and the blodd was really red. What do you think? 

:hugs:


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!! - congrats MrsG :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How many DPO are you? Did you have a feeling???

Lolly the scan is beautiful, you must be over the moon all is well xxxxxxx

Oh hot pink am so sorry - I had a CP last month - it is awful. 

Girls I think I'm a bit scared to test early again in case another CP, I might hold out till sat - or only use IC's as the CP never showed up on them only on frer and superdrug. Yes maybe thats what I'll do only test with IC tomorrow. I really do want to poas. This morning I poas on a opk, just to see what it looked like and it was half as dark as control line. Don't know if that means anything.

The Key are you still holding out???


----------



## Lolly W

Wow MrsG! That's great news, congratulations!

I've found this thread so supportive since getting my BFP last month. The wait for my scan was agonising but the girls were with me every step of the way. I was 7 weeks yesterday and I'm back again for another scan in 2 weeks.

The Key - How are you doing?

Anyone else still in this month?


----------



## the_key2005

Oohhh congratulations MrsG!! woohoo!! another BFP this month, gosh we are on a roll. yeh am still holing out. One more sleep and I will be testing with you girls tomorrow, am soooo nervous.

Vickie hun sorry to hear :witch: got you. Like you say, onwards and upwards!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly I think me, the key, cute lou and danni are still in. My AF due fri or sat. Getting some AF cramps at mo, maybe she's coming early.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear about the chemical hotpink, hope the doctors are supportive and help you :hugs:

Lolly, love the scan, thats so great, so pleased for you!

MrsG congrats! Thats great!

Key you really do have some will power!

Kanga my chemical last month came with no signs of AF and was really red from start but quiet short, may be worth going to doctors, i never did as thought i'd just mention it if i get preg this month, or if not go this month to him. He's a strange man so i try and put off going to him

Queenie glad you had a fab time in Rome, think we are due the AF on the same day. I'm not sure about testing tomorrow either, don't want to know again like you after CP. Think i am going to hold out until saturday if i can, or monday if have will power then would be 'late'.

Syp wise, very windy, otherwise just normal, strange pinkish discharge gone now have thick white instead now (sorry if too much info).

Lou
x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cute Lou your symptoms sound good!!! I have absolutely none apart from sore boobs and they're not as sore as usual. last two times have had loads gas and cold/flu symptoms. Noting at all this time and no discharge at all, dry as a bone down there(sorry way too much TMI) but I've had nothing down there since ov.


----------



## cutelou101

DH is claiming my boobs look bigger, but they are not sore at all, they were really sore first time in dec. I'm not sure, don't feel so postitive now, wondering if its my mind seeing the syps. I didn't have sore boobs for cp, so thinking worst! but maybe they don't need to stretch as did that first time! 

My friend had no sypts at all all of her first tri, except for increased appitite, she had it all for her first and mmc, so each preg different, so don't count yourself out xx got fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi girls, cant wait until the rest of you test tomorrow. Wish I had kind of waited now! Key, your chart looks good.

Cutelou, I had myself convinced yesterday afternoon that it was defo a BFN so you never know until you test. I had sore boobs then they went so it just shows you.

Queenie, every pregnancy is different so think positive thoughts until tomorrow.

Fingers crossed everyone. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations MrsG


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay!!! Mrs G!!! Congrats!!! can't wait to see some more bfp's tomorrow! how exciting!! I had my blood test today, just a preg one though, have to go back for results and to talk about what to do next. i'm confused now as that's 2 CP's in 5 weeks, so am not sure if it's gonna happen every time now? does anyone know much about CP's? Seems i can get preg, but baby just won't stick. not sure if to keep trying? am taking prenatals, but two m/c isn't good is it? 
Sorry girls, feel horrible putting it all on you, just feel so lost :-(
Em xx


----------



## Lolly W

hotpinkangel said:


> Yay!!! Mrs G!!! Congrats!!! can't wait to see some more bfp's tomorrow! how exciting!! I had my blood test today, just a preg one though, have to go back for results and to talk about what to do next. i'm confused now as that's 2 CP's in 5 weeks, so am not sure if it's gonna happen every time now? does anyone know much about CP's? Seems i can get preg, but baby just won't stick. not sure if to keep trying? am taking prenatals, but two m/c isn't good is it?
> Sorry girls, feel horrible putting it all on you, just feel so lost :-(
> Em xx

I don't really know anything about cps I'm afraid. It may be worth either searching the forums or starting a new thread to see if anyone can share their experiences.

I know after my 2 mmcs, the hospital and GP just put it down to "bad luck". They weren't prepared to do any tests until I'd had a 3rd miscarriage which seemed so upsetting at the time.

I'm still really worried about this pregnancy but I know that, if something goes wrong, I should be able to find out why. 

I wonder if any of us will ever stop worrying?!

Take care of yourself hotpink and try not to worry - I know it's not easy.


----------



## groovygrl

Good early morning to all my UK friends :flower:

Lolly - what a beautiful scan, fantastic news! This one's really sticky babe. try to relax (ya, easy for me to say) and send loads of love down deep into your tummy for that gorgeous wee bean to snuggle with.

:yipee: MrsG ! CONGRATULATIONS! Over the moon for you babe!

There's a good BFP vibe here, don't you think?

Re chemicals - don't know a lot about them. I had one the cycle before my BFP in Dec. so I empathise with you girls. It's frustrating and sad. :hugs: Wish I knew what one could do to prevent them. I am getting progesterone pessaries to keep handy to use during last week of cycle. I don't know if my losses were due to lack of progesterone or poor endometrial lining but...using them doesn't hurt.

Okay, I'll check in tomorrow. another BFP? two? hope you're all having a great sleep. Happy Wednesday Cyber Cycle Sisters!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. Just a quick one before I start work. Took the test this morning and ......:yipee::bfp:

I took four cheapy internet tests in total plus a ClearBlue Digi teehee!! I just couldnt believe it. Ok will write more later, must dash. Hope to hear more BFPs from the rest of the testing crew :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:wohoo: I knew it, I knew it! YAAAAAAY! Congratulations key sister!

this is fantastic! Great news sweetness!:happydance: you and your exceptionally sticky bean are in my prayers

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo:happydance:


----------



## kanga

Yay, congrats the Key!! we want symptom updates please!!

:yipee:

That's 2 BFPs in one month, omg we are on a roll sisters!

:wohoo:


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY Congratulations The_key


----------



## kanga

Quick update from me. My bleeing stopped this morning, so thats a light, less than 2 days period. I did a FRER this morning and BFN. Rubbish! I am usually like clockwork. Was wondering if if could be IB, what do you recks? I am possibly clutching at straws!!


----------



## hb1

Mine was 2 days bleeding too - mmmmmm v odd - v odd as also a day early - 26 day cycle last cycle - I have had my day 3 blood tests taken ( that the gynae said I could use if I wanted to ) as I want to be sure everything is ok.


Kanga - not sure but I think ib is very very light - i did the same - my af started - v dark blood - at 11.30ish on saturday - by 4pm it had stopped - totally and hadn't been that heavy - and a little part of me really thought - maybe I still have a chance - and then 3 hours later it started again and I just knew it was still my af - it was over by monday afternoon.

I really really wish it was but I don't think it is - hope I am wrong :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Yayayyyyyyy! the Key, that's great! Well done you. Tell us more later x


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. I finally managed to get a breather, work has been manic for me today arghh! Anyway thank you all for the well wishes and yes you did all say I was a potential but I just didnt want to get my hopes up. I really hope this one is a sticky. My symptoms have been the gas mainly, also had loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi), twangs and lower back pain, I kept thinking it was just af coming and kept checking. Even today knowing its a bfp am still freaking out and running to check if am bleeding. Am going to do my best to keep up the pma and try out the blue light thing Groovygrl suggested. Will be seeing my GP tomorrow arvo, will ask about getting a reassurance scan, fxd, if not we're going to go for a private one. Will keep you all posted. 
Kanga and Hb sorry to hear af is messing you about. I will keep my fxd that its IB.


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah Key! thats great! so so pleased!

I've not tested yet, i've promised DH that i will wait until saturday. I'm really not sure, just very constipated and windy. Not sure i can hold on......but will try!

Kanga i think ib is very light too from what i've read, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Lolly W

I'm so happy for you Key! Will yours still be a 2010 babe? What did your OH say?

I've had a really bad back ache all day and I don't know whether I should be worried. I've asked Dr. Google (!) and it seems quite common in early pregnancy but I just can't help myself panicking!

I'm queasy as hell at the smell of my thai green chicken curry cooking away as we speak. So much so, I've just started making myself smething else to eat this evening. Hubby can have the curry and the rest can go in the freezer. It's so funny but I just can't look at chicken nowadays.

HB and Kanga your cycles seem soooo similar this month. How strange! I didn't have any IB as far as I know but, from what I've heard, it's usually very pink spotting rather than dark blood.


----------



## Lolly W

Ps - Love to all you girls and check out my new, updated, sig!


----------



## hb1

Hey TheKey - congratulations !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I know you're nervous but that's natural - you're going to be a mummy and that's beautiful - absolutely thrilled for you :)

sorry I was busy at work - got to answer Kangas post but after that it was manic.

So 3 cyber bumps!!! v exciting :)

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Thekey, congratulations. Your chart did look great. Are you going to keep charting? Im going to try that blue light thing too. I'll give anything a go. I even have someone getting me a prayer to St Gerard Majella, apparently he is the patron saint of expectant mothers. 

I have never had an IB so have no idea what they are like girls, sorry.

I dont know how you can hold out Cutelou, you must have nerves of steel.

Anyway I'm away to wagamamas for some noodles. Im in a very bad mood today (don't know why exactly) and need to find my chilled vibe again. 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## the_key2005

Lou hang in there, you will the one to watch this weekend. Lolly, i couldnt help but lookup my EDD and yep definitely a dec 2010 bab. DH is over the moon but also just as worried as I am. We've decided not to tell the family till our first scan. Kanga and Hb I just remembered I had IB, its was light pink and noticed it when i wiped, it happened around 8dpo am sure i posted it on here, cant remember, but still got fxd.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

The Key - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I KNEW you were, your symptoms were so good, what a fab xmas you and Mrs G and Lolly will be having this year.

Well I did an IC this morning BFN, I know they're not super sensitive but I'm 99% sure am not pregnant this month. Absolutely none of the symptoms I've had last two cycles. 

Had a pants old day - first time on the eurostar since I started m/c on it in december, really brought back the memories. I'd be 5 and half months now and feeling pretty down about it, think its pmt making me feel so bad. Hopefully once AF comes and a new cycle I'll feel more positive. I really really hope I'll be pregnant by my due date though. We're booking our summer hol for then so that we will hopefully be able to take our mind off it if not.

Anyway CuteLou - your symptoms are so good, really got fingers crossed for you and well done for holding out. 

Am off to update my siggy.

Ah the key congrats again, you and OH must be sooooooooooo happy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls,

I dont want to get all worried over nothing but my boobs aren't sore anymore and last night in bed was getting sharp pains in my tummy. Clearly I didn't get any sleep again after that and am now crapping myself.
I defo remember having sore boobs for a while the first time round but wonder why they have disappeared. 

I dont have any other symptoms and know its very early days. Am I just being mad and panicking over nothing. I know its just a waiting game and I have to have patience but you guys know I couldn't even wait to test with the rest of you.

I've got a GP appt booked for tuesday and am contemplating a private scan now but dont if they will be able to see anything at 4 weeks. What symptoms do you have girls?

Sorry for bringing a downer to the thread but I dont think anyone else would understand considering I only just pregnant. Any advice.?? xx


----------



## kanga

hi MrsG, sorry you are down today. Every pregnancy is different so dont worry about it not being the same as last time.

I had a scan last time at 5 weeks and they could see a clear heartbeat (it was a little peanut beating up and down!), so I would get yourself a scan booked in. Relay your concerns to your doctor and they may book you a scan, if not go private.

I'm afraid its a (horrible) waiting game, but we all here waiting with you hun x


----------



## Lolly W

Oh MrsG, I hope you're feeling a bit better.

I went through ever conceivable (sorry about the pun) panic in the three weeks between my BFP and first scan. I had pink spotting, extreme emotions where I was convinced I wasn't pregnant anymore and no symptoms whatsoever.

I had a scan at 5 weeks (with my 1st pregnancy) where all that was visible was the yolk sac, a scan at 6 weeks (with my 2nd pregnancy) where we saw a heartbeat and my last scan at 7 weeks where things were far clearer.

Personally, I'm glad I waited until 7 weeks as it gave me more confidence to know I had got further than the last two pregnancies did. It's up to you but I would say, if you don't have any bleeding, try and wait as long as you can.

I haven't had sore boobs at all with this pregnancy whereas I had them from the start last time. I've started feeling queasy this week but that's the only real symptom so far.


----------



## the_key2005

aww MrsG I totally get where you are coming from. I too dont have any of the symptoms as last time. Like the girls say, these first few weeks after our bfp are really going to be difficult. If GP (apppoitnment today) acts funny about me getting a scan in the next 3weeks or so we are definitely going private, but not too early that they arent able to see anything. We're all here to support each other so dont feel anyway about how you are feeling. Sending you loads of PMA.


----------



## kermitsmum

Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined you please?

I need to ask a question if you dont mind. 

I have just stopped bleeding (wow so much info and we have only just met, sorry) after a week during which time I have been confirmed as mc twins at 8 weeks. I have battled with myself during this week both physically and mentally, but, more mentally as to knowing whether to ttc again is the right thing to do. I feel it is, for the sake of my twins I need to do this, probably sounds like a daft thing to say I know.
The doc said as soon as I have stopped bleeding, then get back in the saddle and try again. However, as much as I want to, I am not sure as to where I am at with dates etc. How do you work everything out?

Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## mrsG5

Thats girls, 

its nice to know I can talk to someone and not feel silly. You are all probably right about waiting for as long as possible. If anything is going to happen this early there is nothing anyone can do to stop it. Im going to try my best not be get too anxious. I'm defo having extreme emotions and was convinced in the middle of the night I wasn't pregnant. I really didn't think I would be this worried. Lolly God knows how you haven't gone mad after 2 MMC. Im wishing piles of PMA and sticky baby dust to every single one of us. Im off to the GP on tuesday, I could have went sooner but wanted to see one GP in particular who was lovely after my last miscarriage. Key let us know how you get on with your GP.

Hi Kermitsmum, nice of you to join us. With regards dates I took temperatures daily, put them into fertility friend and basically watched for the temp increase to show ovulation dates and CD1 as day one of bleeding. Fertility friend website has loads of info regarding charting. Have a look and Hope that makes sense.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi MrsG, sorry your feeling down today, big :hugs: Completly understand how you feel, but as Kanga says every preg is different, so try not to worry, i know its hard (i'm too afaird to test!). Try waiting until 7 to 8 weeks for scan if you can. thats what i'm planning to do, as then can see alot more. Hopeforly your GP is understanding xx extreme emoutions are good sign of preg!

Key hope your GP appointment went well

Kermitsmum welcome! Firstly sorry for your lost, i miscarried twins at 11 weeks in Feb, so understand how your feeling right now :hugs: i'm not much help i'm afaird with the working out ov, we just went for it and hoped for best. Did use OPK's this month though.

Went wedding dress shopping with my friend today, and trying on bridesmaid dresses for me, trying to keep my mind off testing! Bought a FRER test in boots, but only one more day till i'm due on now anyway. DH wants to wait unitl after weekend now, as think he doesn't want to know about CP if it happens again (he never really spoke about CP, think the first MC knocked him for 6, he was so upset, so think he just worried for me if it happens again). Not sure i can wait but kinda scared of testing too, not sure if that makes sense, ended up in tears today for no reason! But keep feeling twinges down there, so not sure at all whats going on 

Lou
xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. MrsG hope you are feeling better. Welcome Kermitsmum, like MrsG I was temping and using OPKs. I also used an iPhone app called iPeriod which predicted my OV days based on my previous cycle data.Temping was spot it though.
My GP appointment went really well. My GP is an ok guy, he was so excited when I told him bless him and was very comforting in the way he tried to reassure me that this time around wont necessary end up like last time and to try and remain positive. I have my booking in appointment with the Midwife on the 26th. GP said he will put a note on my file to see if the mw can try book me in for an early scan at 8wks, fxd. So all in all I came out feeling quite good and pma replenished. Now just to try and get on with normal everyday life arghh!. Lou wish I had something fun like preparing for a wedding to help pass the time. Have you set a date yet? how exciting.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Cutelou,

I can totally understand were your Oh is coming from with regards the CP. Sometimes its easy to forget how the boys feel too. I suppose what is a few days in the grand scheme of things and if AF stays ways it might give you some peace of mind anyway. 

Lucky you going dress shopping. That will certainly be a distraction.

How is everyone else?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi key and mrsg, its my friends wedding, its not until next july, but as we are teachers thought we would do a week day and start early. I'm cheif bridesmaid so lots to help her with, and we are trying to be positive and get my bridesmaid dress early, then tuck it away until after baby here, then get it altered closest to date as poss. 

We have agreed on Sunday for testing. yeah i agree Mrs G the boys do get forgotten.

xx


----------



## mrsG5

Well I have fingers crossed for sunday and hope you are able to relax and enjoy yourself until then x


----------



## the_key2005

oohh a summer wedding, how lovely well your friend sounds so organised, for some reason I ran out of days organising my wedding lol am so terrible, and its all because i couldnt focus on one thing at a time lol. fxd for sunday Lou. I totally agree with you, we tend to forget how badly the boys get affected by all this, bless 'em. Off to bed now girls xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all!

I've woken up feeling great as it's such a beautiful day!

Feel a bit sorry for my Mum - she works at Cardiff airport which is in chaos today. All the flights have been cancelled and she started at 5am this morning! 

Hope you're all ok and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Lolly, Your poor mum, bet she is getting loads of grief from randoms. Hopefully it'll all be open again tomorrow and back to normal.

6 week scan booked for 29th April. Hcg 512 and progesterone 152nmol. Feel loads better.

Roll on 6 weeks. I'd give anything for a bit of nausea. How was the GP Thekey? How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Lolly W

MrsG! It feels good to get the ball rolling doesn't it? We'll be counting down with you until the scan. My 9 week is on the 26th so I'm 100% there with you during the agonising wait!

I've not found a GP yet who's prepared to do HCG and progesterone for me. Did you ask for bloods or did they offer to do them? My Gp was a bit frosty about tests and said there was literally nothing they could do to check whether things were ok until the scan. 

I've been really worried all day as I haen't felt sick since yesterday morning, didn't get up in the night for a wee (first time in weeks) and my back ache is now really bad. My OH suggested I should ring the EPU and ask for another scan but I can't keep bothering them every time I get a paranoia attack. Although, I am feeling pretty anxious now as my symptoms (the few I had) have all gone completely now.

I've got OH's Mum's 60th birthday tonight and we're all going for a chinese. Yum, love chinese food. I've just eaten 3 doughnuts and an M&S Cannelloni for lunch so I'm going to be the size of a house soon.


----------



## mrsG5

Bring the chinese on. It sounds lovely, Im going for an indian but maybe you've got me in the mood for chinese...hmm decisions. As for being the size of a house Im of the opinion that insulin is a growth factor so the more I eat the bigger my baby will be. Im only 4'11 so every inch counts.

I work in a hospital which has a walk in EPU which I only found out about yesterday so nipped in this morning and they offerred to do them without any hassle. I would have asked if they didn't. It has done my mental state wonders that someone is actually looking at it and think your GP should seriously consider this as well as your physical state. 

My tummy is still sore and know there is nothing any one can do if something is going to happen but at least I have someone on the case. Im going for another blood test on monday so will see what that brings.

Try and enjoy yourself tonight and sending you lots if positive thoughts. xx

It was the loss of the symptoms ie sore boobs and peeing that stressed me out so know exactly how your feel. I think the EPU might do an serial set of bloods rather than a scan if you called them and explained you were cacking yourself. It really is nothing to them and if it helps your peace of mind that can only be good. The evil paranoia is a bad thing but you can't help it and once it takes hold theres nothing anyone could say to me to help. Give them a call and see what they say, or ask your mid wife if you have one. Thats what they are there for after all. xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi girls, you dont mind me still being here as Im technically not TTC at the moment????


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. Gosh Lolly am really feeling for your mum, what a hectic day she must have had today. Thing is though why would anyone risk flying with the chances of the plane's engine stopping working in mid air tsk tsk.
MrsG congrats on getting your scan booked, thats the same week my booking in appointment is, same day as Lolly's 9wks scan woohoo!! see we can all count down together. I think we'll wait till about 8wks for our first scan, am way to frightened about nothing being there or not being able to hear any heart yet etc. I did post an update after my GP visit, you must have missed it MrsG, nev' mind. It did go well but we didnt do bloods etc he did his best to reassure me, I guess its just wait and see now ey. **Blue light blue light blue light**


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, AF arrived today, a day early all of a sudden. Feeling a bit down today now, OH took me out for lunch and bought me choc cake so feel little better. Fxed for next month now.

MrsG glad your doc's went well and your scan is all booked xx

Lolly, maybe give them a call, thats what they are there for, and even maybe just talking things over with them may settle your mind, the ladies at mine were so nice xx


----------



## the_key2005

mrsG5 said:


> Hi girls, you dont mind me still being here as Im technically not TTC at the moment????

Oh gosh yes, it didnt even occur to me, so sorry girls I hope you arent offended I know I for one have carried on. I really hope I havent offended anyone or made anyone feel uncomfortable if so I totally apologise, was not my intention at all


----------



## Lolly W

Now I feel really bad! I've been hanging around here everyday since my BFP! Extreme paranoia! I figured we're cyber sisters regardless of our "status" so we should stick together to share hope for the future.

I hope I haven't got it wrong and oustayed my welcome!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

cutelou101 said:


> Hi Ladies, AF arrived today, a day early all of a sudden. Feeling a bit down today now, OH took me out for lunch and bought me choc cake so feel little better. Fxed for next month now.
> 
> MrsG glad your doc's went well and your scan is all booked xx
> 
> Lolly, maybe give them a call, thats what they are there for, and even maybe just talking things over with them may settle your mind, the ladies at mine were so nice xx

Cutelou I started today too - also a day early. At least we can cycle together again this month!! Lets get our bfps together this cycle too!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly, Mrs G and Key you haven't offended me at all - you mustn't go anywhere!!! You give me hope and PMA!!!!

You could always start a cyber cycle sisters thread in PAL section for us all to join as we get our BFPs but you have to stay here too!!!

3 down 8 to go!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Lolly, Key Mrs G - don't be so silly! of cause you are still cyber cycle sisters, not offended at all! xx

Sorry to hear that Queenie, be matching again next month, fingers crossed we do get that matching BFP next month! xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Cyber bumps - you should def feel fine sticking around here :)

so are the rest of us now in the next cycle?

Hope everyone's good ( period pains and bfp worries aside! :) )

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Good to know I'm welcome here because I dont want to leave! Obviously the paranoia is spreading to other parts of my life too not just disapearing symptoms.

Sorry to hear about the AF queenie. and cutelou. Funny how HBs was early too. Weird. I used CPlus this month. Now it may have nothing to do with anything but it's worth a try?

Thats everyone for making me feel so welcome. I would be going mad without BnB xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi MrsG - i know this may sound stupid, but what CPlus? worth trying something different! xx


----------



## mrsG5

Concieve Plus. Its meant to be a sperm friendly lubricant that lets them last a bit longer. I got it from boots and thought it was worth a shot. Don't know if that did the trick or not. Theres loads of threads about it. x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I've used conceive plus too - got my first ever bfp the first time I used it so I'm sure it helped, that and the EPO!! You get it in Boots cutelou.


----------



## cutelou101

Arr i see, i bought and used that this time, not everything Bd though, so maybe i'll use it everytime this month.


----------



## the_key2005

thank you girls for making me feel welcome. I too would have completely been lost without BnB and you fab chicas.
Queenie and Lou sorry to hear af got you, here's to next month. I think the only things we did different this month was use the softcups and do the 'legs in the air' thingi, I guess that did the trick ey.

edit: oohh and used EPO, was on 2000mcg a day, stopped at cd10.


----------



## mrsG5

How funny I did the legs in the air thing too but to be honest mostly it was an excuse to get my OH to get the dinner on as I said I couldn't move! Might as well use any oppourtunity I can get for him to do a bit of cooking.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ha ha MrsG. I also love the 30 min legs in air as it gives me a chance to do nothing for 30 mins without feeling guilty.

Terrible terrible period pains this month - think could be worst I've ever had. Abating a bit now but yesterday it was ahhhhhhhhhh all day even with lots of nurofen plus.

Hows everyone feeling for next cycle? I'm full of PMA so plenty for everyone if anyone needs some.

This is a nice story for everyone - I saw a friend of mine and OH last night and she told us she was pregnant - it was fabulous news because she was told 10 months ago she was having an early menopause and would never ever be able to have a child of her own, she would have to use a donor egg or adopt!!! She had a miscarriage last feb(2009) and after that felt really ill and they discovered the early menopuase a few months later. She was so so so so upset - she's 36. And now shes pregnant, totally naturally. She says as they thought they had no hope they gave up trying, just had sex when they felt like it giving no thought to cycles etc and bobs your uncle. She didn't realise she was pregnant till 10 weeks as all symptoms she put down to menopause!!! I'm so happy for her and her OH. They just cant believe it.

Right CD2. Last night I had few glasses of wine but I'm making teh ultimate sacrifice this month, am going to not drink at all and see if it helps. Only two cups of tea a day max too.

Hope you all have lovely weekends

xxx


----------



## Dannib247

mrsg and the key omg girls sooooo chuffed for you both congrats!!
2 bfps this month hey!! since we started lucky thread me thinks :) 
sorry to everyone the af got heres hoping next month is the one af got me too on wednesday a day early too on the bright side it brings ovulation closer :) hugs all xx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, Thank Danni and also thanks you queenie for the lovely story, its given me the much need pma that I so need right now. Sorry to have to dumpen the mood a little but just to let you know I've just gotten back from A&E, started spotting this afternoon, they sent me home to rest and booked me in for a scan on tuesday, thats the earliest available. So am just laying in bed taking it easy and trying not to loose my mind. Pls keep us your fxd for us. I will be sure to keep you all posted.


----------



## Lolly W

Oh The Key, I'm thinking of you. Keep those feet up and try to stay positive my darling. 

Sending you lots of hugs and baby dust x x


----------



## hb1

TheKey - stay strong lady - thinking of you and bean - can they do quantative hcg tests for reassurance?

fxd crossed well and truly :hugs:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

thekey, thinking of you, sending you lots of love and big :hugs: Fxs tightly crossed for you xxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh they Key, am thinking of you, have everything crossed. Just keep your feet up and I know easier said than done but try and keep as relaxed as poss. You poor thing to have to go through this but hopefully everything will be ok. 

Thinking of you hun, sending lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannib247

aww the key hun im thinking of you i sincerely hope everythings ok xxx


----------



## mrsG5

HI The_key, cant believe you have to go through that. I will have my fingers crossed for you. What else can someone say other than I really hope you're able to stay as relaxed as poss under te circumstances. All my love and lots of PMA, xxxx


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you girls for all your well wishes, love and pma. Scan is tomorrow so hopefully will know more then, its been a long weekend I tell ya but am hanging in there and not loosing hope.:hugs:


----------



## kanga

hi Key, just seen the posts. Very sorry to hear of the spotting, hopefully the scan tomorrow will show good news. Sending lots of love and pma your way xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls, just had more bloods done and my progesterone has fallen from 152 to 100nmol which has fallen 34%. My HCG has risen from 516 to 1755. You obviously need progesterone to sustain your pregnancy. Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## hb1

Thinking of coming up to ov ( and pre - ov time ! :) ) I thought some motivation would be good :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZCIKjYDf1g

:)

Makes me laugh anyway!!

hx


----------



## hb1

mrsG5 said:


> Hi Girls, just had more bloods done and my progesterone has fallen from 152 to 100nmol which has fallen 34%. My HCG has risen from 516 to 1755. You obviously need progesterone to sustain your pregnancy. Has anyone else had the same problem?


But your HCG is very good? - what did the doctor say about the progesterone?

I didn't have my progesterone tested when i was pg so I don't know and don't know what this is indicating for you....

Really hoping that this isn't bad news Mrs G :hugs:

hx


----------



## kanga

i saw on another thread that you need prog to sustain a pregnancy. You can ask for a progesterone supplement to boost yours, what has the doctor suggested? x

hb, I love victoria Wood, will look at the clip later!! x


----------



## mrsG5

It was a nurse who gave the results and didnt know anything. I'mm going to try and track down the dr on call to the EPU and see what they say.


----------



## hb1

Hey MrsG - have read that anything over 100 is considered good - so you may not be in too much danger at the moment - are they continuing to test you?

hx


----------



## mrsG5

No they are not. Which is worrying me. Where did you read that? Im not sure if the trend or the relative number is the most important. Im due to go to the GP tomorrow anyway and going to ask her but I dont think its routine practice to measure progesterone so just hope she is sympathetic.

My HCg is grand but am crapping myself incase the eggy is doing its best to grow and I cant sustain it. My mind is working overtime here.

The EPU just said go back to them with any pain or bleeding but surely then its too late and if they can do anything now, would that not make sense. Sorry for the rant but Im going mad.

Is everyone else ok. How are you coping The-key in view of tommorrow? x


----------



## hb1

I think that's the problem - there isn't a lot of info - I just read that on another forum - will have a more indepth look when I get home from work - do try to relax tho - getting yourself in a tizz won't help you  - breath deep :) I know it's easier said than done tho....


----------



## mrsG5

deep breath and count to ten. thanks for looking though. x


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Girls just bleeped one of the Obs/gyn regs and asked her about progesterone. she said as long as its over 30 its a viable pregnancy. Lets just hope it doesn't fall that low before 12 weeks when the placenta takes over. I think I will crap myself the whole way through this pregnancy.
The rest of the girls who are going to get their BFP next month please dont hesitate to ask anything you have queries with. Just getting all your opinions really help. Thanks

Lolly, hope you are grand and THe-key, thinking about you tomorrow,xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all, 

I think I'm beginning to feel glad I couldn't get my bloods done - I'd be in an absolute flap if I was given results I didn't understand! Poor you MrsG, I hope you get to the bottom of it. I don't really know enough about the role of progesterone in pregnancy - other than it's needed obviously! 

Key - I'm thinking of you preparing for tomorrow. Have you had any more spotting or pain? I'll be sending you lots of pma and waiting for your update hun. What time is your scan?

All seems ok in my camp. I'm still hideously paranoid and dreading the worst happening every minute of every day but I'm really making the effort to think positive. I get a bit queasy now and again, started to have slightly tender boobs in the evenings and feel like a nap at about 3pm but, other than that, no new symptoms to report.

I need to ring the EPU this Friday to arrange my next scan which will, hopefully, be on Monday. I can't decide whether I'm dreading it or whether I'm excited though.


----------



## Vickieh1981

MrsG I am pretty sure that your progesterone is fine. I am also pretty sure that unlike HCG it can fluctuate without being a problem so fingers crossed all is okay.

The key - I am sorry you are going through a worrying time - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Lolly - hope your new scan is not too long away.


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies,

MrsG, i don't really know much about progesterone either, but hope you get the answers you need. Be thinking of you :hugs:

Key - hope your holding up ok, been thinking of you xx

Lolly glad your doing ok, napping is a good sign, all those hormones and baby growing tiring you out. xx

Queenie - think i might be joining you with the cutting out of alcohol this month, anything is worth a go

Hb - thanks for the clip, that made me smile

I'm struggling with pma this month, not sure why, decided to try and lose 6lb by next cycle, and enquired about a new job. Not sure if its the right thing to do, but the emails sent now!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G - I'm sure I've read that too, that progesterone just has to stay over 30 - it doesn't have to go up like HCG so I think you're fine - its good you've been able to get these tests done though so you know whats happening. Hope the doc you spoke to put your mind at rest and you're less stressed now!!! Everything is such a worry when you've been through losses before I think.

Cute Lou - yes join me in the no booze - I'm already finding it hard - went to pub on the river yesterday and had lime and soda when all I wanted was a white wine spritzer, still its only one month and its a good month for me as not much on on the drinking front. I'm also on a diet(healthy eating!!) - and went to gym today for first time in ages, I'd like to lose half a stone this cycle - I put on weight after m/c - comfort eating and its making me v depressed and I havent shifted any of it. Think the no booze will help with that too. 

Key - fingers crossed everything is fine tomorrow - what time is your appointment so can think of you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

The placenta continues to produce both progesterone and estrogen for the duration of the pregnancy and the levels get higher and higher right up to just before the birth.

The following chart shows the average growth in the level of progesterone within the body during a pregnancy. The dotted line shows what would happen if no fertilization happened during normal menstrual cycles.

During the pregnancy, the progesterone is needed in the following ways, (mostly in conjunction with estrogen):

Makes the endometrium develop and secrete fluids after being primed by estrogen 

Maintains the functions of the placenta and fights off unwanted cells near the womb that could cause damage to the placenta or foetus. 

Keeps the endometrium in a thickened condition 

Stops the uterus making spontaneous movements 

Stimulates the growth of breast tissue 

Prevents lactation until after the birth (with estrogen) 

Strengthens the mucus plug covering the cervix to prevent infection. 

Strengthens the pelvic walls in preparation for labour. 

Stops the uterus from contracting (thus keeping the baby where it is) 



At the end of the pregnancy, the levels of progesterone secreted by the placenta drop off. It is this action that stimulates the beginning of the contractions that will lead to birth.





The effects on a woman due to raised levels of progesterone can include any or all of the following:

Constipation 

Heartburn 

Runny and irritable nose 

Eyesight problems (blurring or headaches) 

Increased kidney infection risk. 



A minimum level of about 10ng/ml is required to sustain a pregnancy through the very early stages. It is because of this that doctors can measure the levels of progesterone in the blood to assist in the diagnosis of abnormal pregnancies such as ectopic pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







progesterone.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutelou101

We will be not non booze and weight loss pair this month then, i want to lose half stone too, far too much confort eating awell. Went to gym saturday and sunday, not today as personal trainer canceled, found out last week she is 3 month preganant, bless her xx going yoga tomorrow too. Got friends wedding next saturday, so won't drink at that.....af due the day before my mums hen night.......so will see if be drinking on that or not!


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou and Lucy - best tips for not drinking - drive - although that might be tough in London Lucy!! - if you are driving you don't get well meaning friends trying to coax you in to a drink :)

Hey Lolly - glad it's all good - def try and be at least a little excited - as scary as it is it is also beautiful and exciting :)

TheKey - fxd for tomorrow :)

Hey Vickie and Kanga- how's it going for you this cycle?

I am on cd9 today - not long to ov!!!

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone. 

Hb I found that graph too, took a lot of looking though. Thers really isnt a lot of stuff about it. generally its only looked into with recurrent miscarriages. I knew it had to continue increasing throughout pregnancy so they fall just scared me.Thanks for looking

Anyway Im going to try my best and forget about it. Sometimes a little bit of knowledge is a bad thing, kinda wish I didnt know what my progesterone is.

Good idea to loose a few pounds Cutelou and Queenie. When you are preggers you'll have an extra 6 lbs you can then gain without any guilt, lovely. PMA is hard to muster sometimes but thats natural, getting on the healthy eating is bound to help. 

Good luck with the scan Lolly, hope they're able to get you done for Monday. Not long now x


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Hey Lou and Lucy - best tips for not drinking - drive - although that might be tough in London Lucy!! - if you are driving you don't get well meaning friends trying to coax you in to a drink :)
> 
> Hey Lolly - glad it's all good - def try and be at least a little excited - as scary as it is it is also beautiful and exciting :)
> 
> TheKey - fxd for tomorrow :)
> 
> Hey Vickie and Kanga- how's it going for you this cycle?
> 
> I am on cd9 today - not long to ov!!!
> 
> hx

Thanks for asking but not much happening here. This is the stage of your cycle when it's just waiting. I am cd8 so only a day behind you.


----------



## hb1

we've started on the old bding - being the days leading up to ov and all that :)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

'old bding' haha HB, don't know why but that made me laugh.

Mrs G - glad you're feeling less worried now.

Great Cutelou we can keep each other motivated this month - yes HB I do always drive when I'm trying not to drink, if I didnt I would definitely be wooed by the bottle.

Cutelou my PMA goes up and down too - right now i'm feeling really good but end of last week oh I was awful, feeling barren and that I would never ever get pregnant again - you will prob wake up tomorrow full of pma( I hope so anyway). You must be very fit having a personal trainer - have you been doing that long? I'm already feeling stiff after gym today - won't be able to get up tomorrow no doubt.

Had acupuncture tonight, fell asleep then woke myself up snoring - so embarrassing, I only snore when having treatments like this or facials, its a terrible scene.

Right am off to bed, absolutely exhausted all day after that gym session.

Night night cyber sisters xxx

P.S isnt this volcano thing madness!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls so sorry I haven't been able to write much. My scan is at noon and promise to let you know how it went. Spotting stopped sunday and just had brown cm when I wipe which cleared up yesterday. I haven't had bad cramps just then normal preggo cramps. I promise to catch up with everyone later. :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Good luck today key, will check back later. Thinking of you x


----------



## mrsG5

Hope it all went well The-Key.

Just back form the GP, (the same one who I saw with my MMC). She said Im only 4w 5days. She said she wont book me in now as Lots of pregnancies dont go beyond that so come to her in 2 weeks if things are still fine and she will book me in to the hospital!

Couldn't believe it. So much for the vote of confidence. No blood pressure, urins sample, anything. In limbo now...arrggh!

Lolly when did you go to your GP? and what did they do initially?


----------



## Lolly W

mrsG5 said:


> Hope it all went well The-Key.
> 
> Just back form the GP, (the same one who I saw with my MMC). She said Im only 4w 5days. She said she wont book me in now as Lots of pregnancies dont go beyond that so come to her in 2 weeks if things are still fine and she will book me in to the hospital!
> 
> Couldn't believe it. So much for the vote of confidence. No blood pressure, urins sample, anything. In limbo now...arrggh!
> 
> Lolly when did you go to your GP? and what did they do initially?

This time around, I went to my GP at 4w 3days and she was extremely kind to me. She booked me in with the EPU for the day I was 7w. It was my first visit to a new GP as we have recently moved house. She told me there were no bloods or other tests she could do though.

I'd had awful experiences with my previous GP - He told me I had to come back in 2 weeks and lie telling the EPU I'd been bleeding when I hadn't. As it turned out, it tempted fate and I lost the baby a day after the scan.

I know it's really hard MrsG but you will get through the wait. I was in bits leading up to my first scan and waiting for my 2nd next week is only a little easier.

xxx Still thinking of you Key xxx :hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Warning Long post teehee!

Hi Girls, Just got into work, had to come in to try keep myself distracted. So I turned up for my scan at the EPAU and they did all the preliminaries but when the nurse calculated that I was only 5w 3days she said its way too early to scan me as may not be able to see anything just an empty sac and that would only make me worry more. I actually wondered what they would see at such an early stage but read online of how some people have managed to see a heartbeat at 5wks. but you know what I had prepared myself for the worst and so when she said to wait a few more days I didnt argue. So she has recheduled me for a scan next Monday when I will be 6k 2days. She says from what I decribed it sounds like it was implantation bleeding. Didnt realise that IB can occur more then once but she says yes thats the case as everything settles into the lining some of it brings up causing a bleed. She says loads of women come in for the same thing and go on to have a healthy 9 mths. So fxd girls, more waiting for me. Been told no more gym and to just take it easy till we know whats going on. DH was lovely bless him, he was so nervous.
MrsG hang in there hun. I know just how stressful waiting around can be. Am surprised your GP didnt book you in anyway. How far along you are shouldnt stop them from booking you. Mine did when I saw him last week at only 4wk 3days, he did BP and urine sample and that was it really then he said the midwife will do more in my booking in appointment but to contact them asap if any problems.
Gosh Lolly I didnt realise you are already past your 8wk mark. You are such an inspiration. I hope you wont get too annoyed with the 101 questions we that follow will have for you.
To the rest of you girls, happy BDing, go catch those eggies!!


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Warning Long post teehee!
> 
> Hi Girls, Just got into work, had to come in to try keep myself distracted. So I turned up for my scan at the EPAU and they did all the preliminaries but when the nurse calculated that I was only 5w 3days she said its way too early to scan me as may not be able to see anything just an empty sac and that would only make me worry more. I actually wondered what they would see at such an early stage but read online of how some people have managed to see a heartbeat at 5wks. but you know what I had prepared myself for the worst and so when she said to wait a few more days I didnt argue. So she has recheduled me for a scan next Monday when I will be 6k 2days. She says from what I decribed it sounds like it was implantation bleeding. Didnt realise that IB can occur more then once but she says yes thats the case as everything settles into the lining some of it brings up causing a bleed. She says loads of women come in for the same thing and go on to have a healthy 9 mths. So fxd girls, more waiting for me. Been told no more gym and to just take it easy till we know whats going on. DH was lovely bless him, he was so nervous.
> MrsG hang in there hun. I know just how stressful waiting around can be. Am surprised your GP didnt book you in anyway. How far along you are shouldnt stop them from booking you. Mine did when I saw him last week at only 4wk 3days, he did BP and urine sample and that was it really then he said the midwife will do more in my booking in appointment but to contact them asap if any problems.
> Gosh Lolly I didnt realise you are already past your 8wk mark. You are such an inspiration. I hope you wont get too annoyed with the 101 questions we that follow will have for you.
> To the rest of you girls, happy BDing, go catch those eggies!!

Well, I'm glad to hear they seemed reassuring. I've been to 3 different EPAUs and I have to say the staff at all of them were brilliant. It sounds to me like what they've said makes sense - albeit another wait for you hun. Hopefully, it will be worth waiting for. You should see something like my pic at 6+3 as mine was at 7w.

I know, I can't believe it when I look at my ticker either. I should be having my next scan on Monday which will be 9 weeks - only 3 weeks off my 12 week scan! I've never got this far before so I'm letting mself get a teeny bit excited BUT I still have a panic every day that it's all over.

You girls have kept me sane throughout all of this and don't ever forget that I'm here to answer anything I can! It does feel weird to have been the first cyber sister to get a BFP as I'd been ttc over 12 months when I got my last BFP. 

All I can say is CBFM rules!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Key, glad they were reassuring and really nice. My EPU staff were lovely too. In my what to expect book, its says the IB can be quiet delayed too, so sounds like it makes sence to me too, though must be hard waiting again. fxed crossed for you, hopeforly they should be able to see something at 6 wks, i've read too that they have been able to get heart beat at 5 wks. Be thinking of you loads! xx

Lolly wow, i didn't realise you was 8 weeks already too! very exciting! xx Would you reconmend the CBFM then?

MrsG sorry to hear your GP was not that helpful, stange she could not book you in for a few weeks, think some GP's are funny, mine won't take his mask off when he talks to you! Hang on in there, maybe try and contact the midwife??

HB - happing Bding!! Fxed for you!! xx I drive quiet a bit but end up leaving the car! lol! but will drive to the wedding next week, as it will be prime Bding time!! 

Vickie - glad your doing ok, fxed for you this month xx

Queenie - thats good, keep eachother motivated to go to the gym and not drink! I started personal training last July, lost a stone, then started trying for baby. Never got down to ideal weight, but didn't put on any weight in the 11 weeks (prob sign that something was not right as should have with twins), so the last 6lb is the final push. She is really great, and she hurts me in a good way! its just getting up and going gym before work, just sooo hard! Bridesmaid in July next year, so my thinking is lose some now, then less to lose to get back to dress size after baby (fingers crossed). Thanks on PMA advice, just was so low over the weekend, feel better now, but like you started to worry something round and i'm now barron, as got preg so easily (only bded 4 times) and managed to get 2 eggs! Now its so hard! Fxed crossed for you this month, when you starting bding??


----------



## Lolly W

cutelou101 said:


> Lolly wow, i didn't realise you was 8 weeks already too! very exciting! xx Would you reconmend the CBFM then?

OMG! I would definitely recommend the CBFM, I got my BFP my first month using it after it took 13 cycles last time. I love the damn machine! All we did was BD on the morning and evening of my High and Peak days and voila, first month!

I'm sure there was an element of beginners luck but I still think it's better than the 1,000 or so OPKs I must have used last year x


----------



## cutelou101

Lolly W said:


> cutelou101 said:
> 
> 
> Lolly wow, i didn't realise you was 8 weeks already too! very exciting! xx Would you reconmend the CBFM then?
> 
> OMG! I would definitely recommend the CBFM, I got my BFP my first month using it after it took 13 cycles last time. I love the damn machine! All we did was BD on the morning and evening of my High and Peak days and voila, first month!
> 
> I'm sure there was an element of beginners luck but I still think it's better than the 1,000 or so OPKs I must have used last year xClick to expand...

Do you have to start it at cycle day 1 or if i got it cheap on ebay start using it this cycle?


----------



## Lolly W

I started using it cd1 but I believe you can use it up to cd5. It doesn't ask you to poas until day 5 or 6 but, if you're already past this point, you'd need to wait until next month. I bouht mine on eBay for about £50 and then 20 sticks were about £15 I think with p&p.

Ps - You can always re-sell it when you've either got your BFP or had your football team of babies!


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks, i've set some up on my watch list, see if i can get one on the cheap!


----------



## mrsG5

The wait continues Thekey but she was probably right because you'd only worry if you couldnt see anything. Monday for you and Lolly and Thursday for me. Bring it on.

How funny about your GP Cutelou, that did make me laugh. Why is he wearing a mask anyway. haven't seen anyone wearing a mask for ages. Maybe hes still scared of the swine flu. weirdo. But sure as long as he gets the job done I wouldnt care what he wore.

Good luck with the rest of your cycle girls.


----------



## cutelou101

mrsG5 said:


> How funny about your GP Cutelou, that did make me laugh. Why is he wearing a mask anyway. haven't seen anyone wearing a mask for ages. Maybe hes still scared of the swine flu. weirdo. But sure as long as he gets the job done I wouldnt care what he wore.

He wore a mask before the swine flu started, since we started there, i'm not sure about him, hard to speak to, considering trying other docs, but hard to know what you get! Annoyed as had lovely doctor where we used to live, but went and got concussion and in my concussed state told the hospital i moved! I was promptly sent a letter saying i had been removed from the list!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Annoying that you didn't get your scan but it probably is best to wait. We had one done at 5+3 and saw a sac with a yolk sac inside. Had to go back at 6+3 to see the heartbeat.

I am annoyed as I had bleeding again today - that's not supposed to happen on day 9.


----------



## mrsG5

Sorry about your bleeding Vicky, Hopefully it wont put your cycle out too much but never had it so not 100% sure?

Bloody concussion Cutelou. You do some/say mental things when you're brain isnt working. When I had my general for ERPC I woke up while actually talking to the recovery nurse about hair glosses and how there was a sale in my local hairdresser and she should go. Complete nonsense, she must have thought I was nuts. At least my ramblings didnt get me chucked out of my GP!! If you changed GP you might get one with an eye patch like a pirate. Sometimes the grass isnt always greener

Just off the phone to my friend. Might have had a mini breakdown but thinking about the weirdo "Michael Jackson" GP makes me laugh everything time I think about it. I think I might be loosing my mind. Is that a symptom. Oh the joys.

Anyway enough of the ramblings. Think Im delerious. Going to make a cup of tea and head to bed. Night everyone ( in the style of the Waltons)


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Key sorry you didn't get your scan to put your mind at rest but they're prob right best to wait till they know you'll definitely see something. I didn't know you could get IB bleed at 5 weeks either - good to know for the future!!

Lolly can't believe you're past 8 weeks, only seems like yesterday you got your bfp!! Bless you hun, willbe brill when you feel you can properly let yourself get excited.

Vickie - I've not had mid cycle bleeding, wonder what that's about? Hope you're ok - maybe its ov bleed? I've read that some people get that somewhere on b and b before.

Cutelou - your post about your doc has made me laugh out loud - he sounds a right character, mind you I think I'd be frightened to go and see him, he sounds bonkers. Glad you've got a bit more pma today. My Af finishing off today so think the bding will start in earnest tomorrow, oh I'm exhausted thinking about it already.

Kanga and HB any sign of ov? How are the CBFMs going this month? 

Mrs G - what a horrid GP, I remember mine saying something similar about it being too early but he did still book me in with the midwife. I have a different GP now - a lady and shes much nicer. Hope you enjoyed your cuppa - am going to have one now and catch up with sky plus. OH getting edgy because only 7% free.

Wheres groovygrl??????? Groovy come back to us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelou101

Mrs g you do make me laugh, think pirate doc be fun! I don't even remember doing it! I was telling them all about how I'd kept it secret to stay there! There is nice locum there so will prob stay. Off to bed now too, night!

Vicki sorry to hear about the bleeding, hope it hasn't affected your cycle xx

queenie it does put me off a bit, he did take it off when I told him I was preg last time, maybe I was safe! Germ free! Mine stopped yesterday, so all stream ahead!

Groovy, kanga how are you this cycle? Xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Queenie - It was too heavy to be anything to do with ovulation. A real gush and then settled back to spotting really quickly.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

PS cutelou - diet going well so far - think am 'in the zone'. Hope it continues, got to get up at 7 tomorrow for gym. Not looking forward to it. Am very lucky with my job that I usually get up at 8.30/9. Not good in the mornings. Still needs must!! Well done you with your one stone loss, thats fantastic. Thats what I want to lose by my summer hols in august!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Vickie, did it happen last cycle? 

I found this. Don't know if it helps but seems to say it is quite normal. If it happens again you could see your doc maybe? Anyway hope you're ok and not too worried. Are you opking again this cycle?

What is mid cycle bleeding?

Mid cycle bleeding can be defined as bleeding from the cervix, perineum or vagina that is severe and occurring between anticipated periods. It is also referred to as acute bleeding, bleeding between periods, intermenstrual bleeding or vaginal bleeding between periods.

Mid cycle bleeding usually happens 10-16 days after the last menstruation period. The bleeding is usually very little and can last from 12 to 72 hours. If the bleeding is heavy during this time, you must contact your physician for more information on the same.


Mid cycle bleeding happens in almost 30% of the women and is thought of as normal. A sudden increase and fall in the estrogen level during the ovulation period weakens the endometrium thus causing the bleeding. This is considered normal and the patients are usually given estrogen supplements. The most common cause for mid cycle bleeding in a healthy woman is attributed to the change in estrogen levels in the body. Mid cycle bleeding can also occur in women who have some other problems and in such cases the bleeding is a little too heavy when compared. There are two types of mid cycle bleeding:


Intermenstrual bleeding: Bleeding between two periods.
Metrorrhagia: Irregular bleeding that does not follow a pattern, heavy bleeding is termed as menorrhagia and heavy bleeding during this phase is termed as menometrorrhagia.

Possible causes for mid cycle bleeding.

Hormonal changes in the body 
Low thyroid levels in the body 
Miscarriage 
Intra uterine devices (IUD) 
Starting or stopping oral contraceptives 
Starting or stopping estrogen supplements 
GYN procedures like cervical cauterization or CONE biopsy 
Few types of drugs 
Vaginal infection or injury to the vagina 
Stress

Women experiencing mid cycle bleeding are advised to rest during this period. If some other major problem is causing the bleeding then the physician advices on an appropriate treatment.


----------



## cutelou101

That's great queenie! Be thinking of you, while in my spin class at 7!


----------



## Lolly W

Hmmm, yes Queenie, where is Groovygrl? 

While we're at it Goddess, Hotpink and Groovygrl?

Hope you're ok awol sisters!

xx


----------



## Lolly W

Ps- Just had a thought, are any of the newer Cyber cycle sisters on Facebook? A few of us are if you want to join us there too x


----------



## hb1

Hi Vickie - what Lucy has posted about estrogen makes sense - especially as part of the trigger for the lh surge is estrogen peaking and dipping?


----------



## Lolly W

Just thought I'd share that I've just made a Gordon Ramsey asparagus, artichoke and ham quiche. I'm very pleased with myself!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly don't talk about food!! I'm on a diet!!!!

Sounds delicious and has got me wanting a quiche now!!!


----------



## hb1

mmmmmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm - without the ham for me being veggie but sounds lushious hx


----------



## mrsG5

I'll have some too without the ham. Yum. Clearly you are turning into a domestic goddess Lolly


----------



## Lolly W

It's making OH laugh that every day he gets home from work and I've 'created' something new! Yesteday I'd baked a cake from my pregnancy cook book but he was unimpressed when I told him it was fig, date and banana for my constipation!

I've obviously got too much time on my hands.


----------



## the_key2005

hahaha!! @ fig, date and banana for my constipation! thats just hilarious, poor DH. Yeh the quiche sound yummy, will have it also without the ham.


----------



## hb1

this is my most recent kitchen endeavor - twas scrummy

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/8571/sticky-toffee-cheesecake

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh my God Hb, thats the best thing I've ever seen. I have to make one of those.


----------



## hb1

it's 887 calories a slice!! :) I made my own dolce de leche - it's just made with condensed milk - just pierce the top of the tin twice and sit it a pan of boiling water for 2-4 hours - I did 4 as wanted it darker - when it's done you whisk it so it's all one colour ( it is darker at the bottom when it comes out ) and it's like a creme caramel - a complete revelation for me!! absolutely georgeous!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

one slice would be my whole days allowance on my diet!!! I love dolce de leche - when I went to Argentina I brought back loads but then ate so much of it I couldn't face it for a long time!!!

When I've reached my target I'll make it. OH will love it - he has incredible sweet tooth.

Are you almost at ov HB?


----------



## hb1

yes - well should be any day now - ran out of test sticks tho - ordered them on cd1 and they only came today - cd11!! so have missed a couple of test days or 3 but think it'll be between tomorrow and Sunday - fxd this month is it!! I want a January snow baby :)

How about you? 

hx


----------



## the_key2005

omg cheese cake!! that it am going to tesco express brb


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I'm only CD 6 - thankfully. Not in mood for BD at all. As I type me and OH are having ' words ' about where we're going to stay for my cousins wedding in Amsterdam in June - he always wants cheapest possible whereas I like luxury and expense. Good thing we don't have to BD tonight.

CD11 Hb - getting to critical point - tell your OH to send the swimmers off with positives thoughts of reaching eggy - I've read it helps!! Also apparently OH having a strong coffee 30 mins before BD gets those swimmers moving.


----------



## cutelou101

All this cake talk is making me hungery yum yum! Love cheesecake key! 

Back from hour evening walk with preg friend down Leigh seafront and back plus spinning this morning, tired now! Friend gave me her persona monitor try, so bit late but might give it go.

Pooh hb that's an exciting cd! Jan snow baby great! Though I hardly ever get snow on my bday!

I'm on fb so would love to join in there too. Full name louise Stratton, notsure how many of me there are! 

How did gym go today queenie?


----------



## hb1

Thanks for the tip Lucy - will get him on to that on Friday ( our next scheduled outing :) )

You're a bit motivated there Lou!!! :)

Go for it TheKey - needs to be a baked cheesecake for you though! :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Sorry hb that didn't mean to say pooh, it was cool, silly dh iPhone! Yeah bit over motivated, though the walk was last minute


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cutelou you're sooooo good, spinning and a hour long walk!!! I forced myself up and to the gym and did 40 mins on cross trainer - intervals. Was knackered all day after. I don't think I've ever experienced the endorphins buzz people talk about but I'm always glad when I've been. No gym tomorrow yeah!! But will walk to work(only 20 mins each way). I'm thinking when I've lost 6 pounds and feel more normal I might have some personal training sessions, think I need to do some weights and not just cross training.

Off to bed and to read my book. Love reading, get through 2/3 books a week!!! Love my half hour elevated after BD when I have excuse for extra reading time.

Night night xx


----------



## Lolly W

Morning sisters!

Thankfully I've had my breakfast otherwise I would have been starving reading about that cheesecake! I do love cheesecake but it's sooooo naughty! Chocolate is pobably my favourite....Ooooh you've got me thinking about it now! I need to make something today after my cake and quiche creations earlier in the week.

Well, my 9 week scan has been booked for this Monday at 9.30am. OH rang the EPU yesterday and they were fine - just booked us in, no problem. I thought there would be loads of red tape and they'd tell us we needed a GP referral again but they were lovely. So, not too long to wait until we see beanie baby again.

If all goes well (pleeeeease let it!), I need to ring my GP and arrange my booking in appointment and then my 12 weeks scan date should come through. It should be around the 3rd week of May fingers crossed.

Exciting times but still crapping myself!


----------



## the_key2005

Morning Ladies, I never did find a baked cheese cake last night, was very disapointed had to settle for a sponge cake :(
Wow Lolly how exciting, my scan is Monday arvo, will be thinking of you in the morning, I know everything is fine, I couldnt help but look up how big babie will be at 9wks wow!


----------



## cutelou101

Afternoon ladies,

Lolly thats great they booked you in nice and easy, be great to see the change little bean!

Key sponge cake is nice too, but agree it does not compare with cheese cake! How are you keeping? can't wait to be preg again, as midwife told me to have two pieces of cheesecake a week, as i don't eat/drink anything with calcuim, and a hot chocolate a day! hmmmmmm

Queenie, well done on the training session! I overslept today, badly.....7.45 and i need to be in work for 8.40!! ekk! so a day off for me today too. Looking forward to my saturday treat day. Personal trainers are good for giving the right exercises, used to do just the same machine/s but she has me on and off them in 5 mins, then doing lunges, weight inbetween. She says it good to get heart rate up, let it go down, then back up as it burns more fat as doesn't know whats coming.

Hows everyone else?
Lou
x


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! Only just got on here, on hols in the lakes and stupid mobile internet is not working! Am soooo excited for all the new bfp's!! And thekey, i know it's hard but try to stay positive, i'm sure scan will be fine. How's everyone doing? I'm currently on cd12, not sure if i'm ov early as i'm having lots (tmi:() ewcm yest and today, which i normally get just before and during ov. We did bd yest, and gonna try tonight if oh gets in from fishing! Maybe having 2 cp's in a row has made me ov a little bit earlier? Bit worried this time in case i do get pg and lose it again at 4 weeks like the past two months. Am trying baby aspirin this month so we'll see. Sorry for going awol! Nice to know you asked about me though!  xx


----------



## cutelou101

Hi hotpink, glad to hear your well. xx Try to stay positive and not worry, i know its hard, fxed the baby asprin will do its trick for you xx Hows the hols?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hotpink - good see you!! hope you're having fun in the lakes - nice to be on holiday for ov - you can get plenty of BD in. As cutelou says try not to worry about the CP, you will get your sticky, positive thoughts only!!!!!!!

Cutelou - very good dietwise today until OH made risotto!!!!!! tried not to have too much but it was so yummy. Hope it hasn't messed things up. gym tomorrow anyway - maybe I'll do ten extra minutes to work it off!!! Yes i need a trainer, i just do the same thing every time and Im not getting the best out of my time. Will def have some sessions once I've lost 6/7 pounds.

Well CD7, getting excited about OV now, in 3 weeks I could have a bfp!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm looking forward to the pictures from 'scan monday ' lolly and key. Not long now. Lolly your pregnancy is racing along to me - is it going quick for you too? Cant believe nearly 9 weeks!!!! So exciting - have you told anyone yet?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

P.S Cutelou there's lots of Louise Strattons on FB - not sure which is you!!


----------



## cutelou101

He he, did think that later, I've got pic of me and husband, there is a river behind us, he has very dark hair and I've got blond it's quiet a close up. Hope that helps find me. Gym fir me tomorrow too, don't feel too guilty bout the food, easy burn that tomorrow xx elk ov getting close! Very exciting, hope the 3 weeks goes quick! 

Excited bout the pics Monday too!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Think I found you - I sent a request(Lucy) xx


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> I'm looking forward to the pictures from 'scan monday ' lolly and key. Not long now. Lolly your pregnancy is racing along to me - is it going quick for you too? Cant believe nearly 9 weeks!!!! So exciting - have you told anyone yet?

It's weird, sometimes it fels like 2 minutes ago I got my BFP and other times I feel like each hour is dragging like mad. Last time, we found out at 8 weeks that bean's heart had stopped at 6+1 so, to get to 9 weeks (tomorrow) and still have some mild symptoms feels like quite an achievement.

I'm still so worried that they're going to give us bad news on Monday. It will be history repeating itself if they do so I'm kind of expecting it. I'm not sure I'll ever really relax in this pregnancy! We have told close family and best friends but will wait until after 12 week scan (fingers crossed) to do the big announcement.

Ps Cutelou - I've just sent you a request too (Lauren). I haven't told everyone so please don't say anything pregnancy related on FB!! x


----------



## cutelou101

i have accepted both friend requests today, no probs lolly, i won't even join the babyandbump group on FB as don't want everyone to know we are trying, so completely understand xxx

Hope everyone had a nice day, had a bit of a stressful day at work, but glad to be home now. xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls! Back from the lakes now :( didn't want to come home! Think i'm on 2dpo today but not exactly sure. Had quite a bit of ewcm for 2 days so bd both days. Hoping we might have caught eggy but not sure, looks like i've ov'd early. Hoping for 3rd time lucky this month, 2 cp's in 5 weeks, and i just want a sticky bean this month. Not sure about testing early this month, i'm thinking if i do another cp will be awful, but if i find out i'm pg it's best to tell my gp as it would be my 3rd cp? What do you think? Hope you're all ok? Is anyone around my cycle day this month? Em xxx


----------



## hb1

Personally I would find out - only as your gp would be more inclined to offer testing if the worst were to happen. Emotionally I know it's hard but if you don't know you could go on month's like this - of course fxd you could get your bfp and it sticks :).

I just think knowledge is power, although sometimes hard.

Glad you had a lovely time - what fab weather too :) :) :) - where in the lakes were you?

Hope everyone's well - cd 14 for me- got high on cbfm - my estrogen line was lighter and had a wisp of an lh line - on the bding this weekend and am hopefully ov too.

I went to Wrexham today for a friends bday meal and my car died - apparently a cambelt :( so have to decide what to do and will have to work from home on Monday - if I get it fixed it'll be around £600!!! goddam cars!! I had to get the rac out and come home with my car on the back of a truck - didn't get to the meal so am consoling myself with pizza!!

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Hi Girls,

Feeling absoltely gutted as I've just had dark brown blood when I wiped. Absolutely no pain or anything but it looks like it could be over for me again. I just feel numb as I let myself start to feel positive yesterday.

My scan is tomorrow so that's good timing but I'm dreading it now.

Sorry, feling sorry for myself.


----------



## hb1

Oh Lolly - I know how you must feel - I am so sorry you have had this scare and am hoping and praying that tomorrow brings good news. Try and stat calm - distract youself any way you can. 

Take care - will be thinking of you 

hx


----------



## Lolly W

I've just been to bed for an hour or so with a mug of chocolate so I'm feeling a bit more comforted now. About to embark on cooking a beef in ale stew type thing so keeping busy. Poor hubby is outside (and it's freezing here today) digging footings for our garden wall. I feel bad mooching around in here feeling sorry for myself but I guess I should take it easy.

Roll on tomorrow morning eh?! 

Thinking of you The Key for tomorrow afternoon. Let's hope we both get the good news we deserve x


----------



## hb1

Def take it easy lovely - the stew sounds lovely - am having leftover pizza from my trauma last night.

cd 15 - got up late and missed my window - poas anyway and the estrogen line looked a lot lighter and got the biggest lh line yet!!! will bd today and see what tomorrows lines look like!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry you are having to go through this but I am sure it's nothing. Remember that brown blood is old blood and so doesn't necessarily mean anything bad.

Please let us know once your scan has gone wonderfully well tomorrow xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hope things go well for you Lolly. We'll all be thinking about you tomorrow, you too TheKey. No pain is a good sign remember. Feel sorry for yourself as much as you want xx

Let us know how you both get on. 

Hi HB hope you caught the egg, it'll make your cambelt a little bit more bearable.


----------



## cutelou101

Lolly so sorry to hear your scare, be thinking of you tomorrow any hoping for good news for you. Xxxx really hope you get the good news you deserve xxx rest up xxx

key hope everything goes wellfor you tomorrow too, be thinking of you xx

Hb hope you caught that egg! 

Hotpink i was thinking the same last month, for gps help it may be better to know, but it's whether you could cope emoutionally. I personally didn't test early, but did frer on day af arrived to see if any hgc was present, as the month before I had my positive the morning before af arrived


----------



## kanga

Hi Girls, I'm back from my week away, still no internet at home tho (bloody Sky problems) so I'm having a quick log on from the in laws!

Good luck for your scans tomorrow Lolly & Key, I hope all will be well and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Will look forward to seeing those updated scan pics!

h, can't believe you missed the window, nightmare! That must have been a guuud lie in! I got peak this morning (CD14) hurrah, so have :sex: twice today and will do so again before we go to sleep!! I had high yesterday and nothing before that, so it seems like the CBFM may be honing in on my cycle correctly.

Right, will have a read of all the otehr threads now, I need to catch up!

Hugs to all x


----------



## kanga

Lolly W said:


> It's making OH laugh that every day he gets home from work and I've 'created' something new! Yesteday I'd baked a cake from my pregnancy cook book but he was unimpressed when I told him it was fig, date and banana for my constipation!
> 
> I've obviously got too much time on my hands.

I need to get hold of this cook book, more info please!!

Also, does anyone know how to remove a poll ? I cant work out how to get rid of last month's tesdting dates one :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

kanga said:


> Lolly W said:
> 
> 
> It's making OH laugh that every day he gets home from work and I've 'created' something new! Yesteday I'd baked a cake from my pregnancy cook book but he was unimpressed when I told him it was fig, date and banana for my constipation!
> 
> I've obviously got too much time on my hands.
> 
> I need to get hold of this cook book, more info please!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to remove a poll ? I cant work out how to get rid of last month's tesdting dates one :)Click to expand...

Oooh I don't know - that's annoying isn't it? Is it not in the edit section if you go to the post where you originally added it?

I have an almost positive test now so shall be :sex: tonight as I never got a full positive last month so I am thinking that I will ovulate tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## kanga

Sounds promising Vickie, have a fun evening!!

Are you temping too?


----------



## Vickieh1981

kanga said:


> Sounds promising Vickie, have a fun evening!!
> 
> Are you temping too?

Yeah I had a temp drop yesterday and up again today. If you click on my ticker it'll show you my chart.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: I'm back! Sorry I've been AWOL. Just been making the most of time with DH since he's been home and I've been flying a couple of times in between. Just got back from San Francisco this am! Love that city!

Anyhoo... Lolly, that scan can't come soon enough. I really believe that everything's just fine. I agree, no pain or cramping with that bleeding is a really great thing. You are in my prayers babe. The_key - you too kitten. I totally get the fear but do whatever you can to move through it. Breathe. Pretty soon you'll both be past the first trimester and then you can get on with enjoying your sublime, beautiful and healthy pregnancies. Remember to repeat this back to me when I get my BFP :winkwink:

I think OV happening for me in the next few days. I'm way too lazy to bother with OPK's or any scouting anything really this month. Just going to get some pre-seed, stick with my herbs and once weekly acupuncture appt's and BD like crazy this week. 

In the 'too hard box' (also seriously jet lagged) to catch up with all of you individually so forgive me if I just cover it all by saying, " Yaaaay! It's that fantastic time of our cycles where it's :sex: all over the show" 

lot's of :hugs:, x's, prayers and uber sticky :dust:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, so sorry I havent been around this weekend just been trying to get through it. Lolly honey I am so sorry, I know just stressful it can all be. Am sending you loads of PMA, both out our babies will be fine. To the rest of you girlies when's 2ww? is it this week?


----------



## Lolly W

I'm back and all was well!

Got loads of pics - will post them in my journal later - and they've said the bleeding is more or less unexplained. They had a good look around and couldn't see any reason for it so told me not to worry too much as it could be old implantation blood.

Measuring at 8+5 but they didn't seem worried by the slight discrepancy in my dates (9+2). Saw a flickery heartbeat and little arms and legs moving about. 

I've just made my booking in appointment with the midwife for May 5th so hopefully will have my 12 week scan a week or two after that. 

OH and I are both massively shell shocked. We were both convinced it was all over so we weren't expecting good news. He's gone to work now and I'm sat here wondering what to do with myself! 

Fingers and toes are still crossed for you Key so I'll sit here all crossed until we hear back from you x


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance:

Fantabulous news Lolly, Enjoy your day!


----------



## hb1

Yeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! 

I think you should enjoy the lovely sunny afternoon and maybe an icecream- or call up some girl friends and go out for lunch :) :) :) :)

Glad it's good news.

Just TheKey now then we can all breath!!!

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Excellent news Lolly. Now we need to hear back that the_keys scan went well.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Yay lolly! I'm so happy for you! Just waiting to hear from key now! I've just got back from doctors, she basically said if i get another positive test then to get an emergency morning appointment and she'll do a blood test. Just have to keep trying i guess...


----------



## hb1

At least she's on to it Pinky - I hope the next bfp is a really sticky one tho :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Excellent news lolly! That's great, yeah enjoy the nice warm afternoon xxxx

hotpink that's good that your gp is on the case xx

just wAiting for news from the key xxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls,
So sorry for the late update. My appointment was late is afternoon and only just got back from EPAC. Thank you so much all of you for your support. They were busy at EPAC today and i was scanned finally an hour later from my appointment time. Imagine the nerves lol it was a long wait for the scan but yes good news, everything is ok. we were able to see our little fraggle and his lil heartbeat flickering away, measured at 6 +2 which is exactly our calculations. They could see a small bleed near the sac and believe this is where the blood came from, they have said I should expect another bleed soon and not to worry because everything is fine with the baby. Oh girls we are so pleased and relieved, and yes bleeding is not always a bad thing. Still going to take it easy got another 6weeks to get through. Its only when we got back in the car that we realised that in our excitement we forgot to ask for a picture, sorry girls looks like you will have to wait a few more weeks to see the little'un. So good news all round. Lolly am so please everything is ok for you also, love the pictures. Thank you girls :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

I'm so pleased! Good news all round!

I'm afraid I'm still a nervous wreck and knicker gazing to check for spotting at every opportunity. I bet you're feeling relieved Key. Are you going back for a re-scan in a couple of weeks or have you been discharged?


----------



## hb1

Yeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy double good news!!!!!! - good going TheKey.

On a bad point my car is going to cost £800 :( to fix - goddam it!!!

cd16 today - today's stick had a lighter lh line so I put yesterday's stick in to the monitor and it came back as peak ov :) so I def bd'd on ov day and the days leading up to it - one last blast tomorrow - oh a bit shattered so given him a day off and essentially in the 2ww then - fxd !!!!

What day is everyone else on?

hx


----------



## the_key2005

blimey hb1 £800 wow!! can you get a second opinion? One sec lemme ask DH....ok DH says depending on what car model etc £800 for parts and labour is actually an okay price to pay. Wow! shows how much I know about cars lol, I dont even know how to check the oil in my car ha!

Lolly I was discharged but DH and I have agreed to get a private scan at 9wk just a reassurance that we are still on track. I had to resechdule my booking in MW appointment as got held up at EPAC and couldnt make it on time. MW was lovely though and is happy to do a house visit. The nerves will definitely continue lol


----------



## hb1

yeah - the cambelt went and ruined the valves :(


----------



## cutelou101

Yeah! That's great news thekey! Really pleased for you! 

Hb, that's alot! Cars really are a pain. Fxed you got that eggy!

Cd11 for me, okp very light, but have started with the bding, so fxed crossed I'll catch it this month!


----------



## hb1

poo poo to cars - a necessary evil in my life!! 

I am 5 days ahead of you Lou so typing from the other side of ov :)

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Excellent news the_key


----------



## kanga

fab news on the scans, congrats Key & Lolly xx

Anyone heard from MrsG and how she is doing?


----------



## Dannib247

hi all hope everyone is well so pleased for you both lolly and key :) hope the next few months go smoothly for you xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wooohooo am 1dpo now so into the waiting period. I did manual override on my chart as I didn't like it not showing the ovulation lol


----------



## hb1

Go Vickie!! :) I am 2dpo today :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Woohoo vicki and hb! I'm dragging up the rear again, opk slowly getting darker, hoping to join you on the other side shortly

hi danni hope your well xx

mrsg?? Hope your doing well xxx


----------



## groovygrl

Fantastic news The_ Key! :happydance: VERY COOL!

I am Ov'ing today, day 13 Sooooo we're all more or less back on the same cycle (within 3 days) Once everyone on the other side of OV are we picking a testing day?

I hope you girls are all still cooking up a storm, WOW! Catching up the other day made me sooo hungry. I am trying to eat gluten free this month and so far so good but...really hungry. It's my turn to cook dinner tonite (DH usually does all the cooking) and I'm kind of hopeless. DH said he wants something meatless so after this I'm into the cookbooks

have a great sleep ladies :sleep:


----------



## Lolly W

groovygrl said:


> I hope you girls are all still cooking up a storm, WOW! Catching up the other day made me sooo hungry. I am trying to eat gluten free this month and so far so good but...really hungry. It's my turn to cook dinner tonite (DH usually does all the cooking) and I'm kind of hopeless. DH said he wants something meatless so after this I'm into the cookbooks

Ooh, talking meatless, I made a fantastic risotto primavera the other evening. I found this recipe and I can vouch it's simple and absolutely delish! 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1956/the-ultimate-risotto-primavera

Creamy chicken casserole for us this evening! I can't believe it's 7.42am and I'm already thinking about food!


----------



## hb1

strangley enough - homemade asparagus rissotto last night - just soup tonight.....


----------



## the_key2005

Gosh Lolly where do you find the energy to cook up a storm each evening. My poor DH has been on nothing but beans & toast all week. Groovygrl what I would give for a DH that can cook a full meal wow!


----------



## kanga

I'm 2dpo too, oficially in the 2WW, boo hoo!
Stil, not long to testing ..

Just found out that you can't remove a poll from a thread. Shall we start a new thread or is that a bit extreme?


----------



## hb1

mmmmm - I don't know - if none of us mind I don't mind having the poll there?


----------



## Lolly W

Can you change the poll if you wanted to or will we not be able to have another poll on this thread? 

I guess we could start a new thread in the buddies / team forum or something? 

Not sure, I'll go with the consensus - maybe we should have a poll!!??

x


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies,

Got me all hungery reading about all the food!! yum yum! i'm easy on the poll, either way, i don't mind it being there.

Persona montior said O for ov today, and my opk stick was dark this morning. Just done my afternoon one, and it was lighter. Still bit new to these opk's, does that mean i have ov'ed if its lighter by afternoon? either way its all good, as back to normal as cd13 for me today, as ove'ed CD17 or 18 last month which was quite out for me. Maybe sign everything is back to normal??


----------



## mrsG5

Hi everyone sorry I went awol for a while. my sister has just had a little baby girl and kind mixed emotions eeven though I preggers too. Weird ehh. 

Glad to see there are loads of you in the 2ww. Fingers crossed this month girls. Anybody did anything new this month?

No news from me, scan tomorrow so trying not to think about it which is very hard.

Hope you get the car sorted without having to remortgage HB, sounds expensive.

As for all the good food being made, you are all very impressive. I had a bowl of super noodles for dinner last night, very bad!!

Anyway everyone take, xx


----------



## hb1

Got my car back now - they even cleaned it so small mercies and all that :)

Only difference this month was I knew my ov date and both me and oh on maca.......

Glad you're still baking your little bun MrsG - you're also full of hormones so no wonder you got a little upset - you can practise on your niece eg cuddling skills, talking in high pitch voice skills etc etc

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi Ladies - lots to catch up on - HB was up your way visiting my gran in Heswall in the Wirral the last few days.

Lolly and the key good news about your scans (lolly am going posthaste after this post to look at pics in your journal), missed your scare Lolly but so glad all turned out OK. 

Mrs G good luck for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing about it.

I haven't done anything new this month really though have cut caffeine right down to 2 a day and also stopped the alcohol(not bloody enjoying that I can tell you, only doing it for one cycle max). 

We are using conceive plus again - last month went au naturel but it worked the two times we used it so back to it again. I had positive opk yesterday evening(did smiley face ones this time) only CD12 so early for me and today negative opk!!! So assume ovd today CD13- one day earlier than usual, will bd tomorrow and friday just to be sure!!

Cute LOu diet is going well though only 2 pounds off - I saw on face book you'd lost 5!!! Well done - am v v jealous.

So think tomorrow will be in 2ww - are you too cute lou?? THink that means we're all in 2ww from tomorrow if so.

Here we go girlies, can't wait till teh bfps roll in in 2 weeks time.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hot pink - I'm going to test early again, if I get a third m/c or CP my GP is going to do some more invasive tests so it will benefit me to know even though its so gutting. Do you think you will? My GP has so far tested for thyroid problems, lupus and some blood clotting disorder all which are just blood tests and a test for urinary tract infections and all were fine but she held off on some others as she's convinced its just bad luck. Hope your 2WW going well. Anyway this time we might test early and get our sticky beans!!! 3rd time lucky!!!!


----------



## hb1

It's very brave Lucy but for the best I think - face everything head on - shoulders back, head up, breath deep and be strong :)


----------



## Dannib247

so is everyone in the 2 wek wait now then ? xx
hpe tommorow goes ok mrsg xx


----------



## hb1

Golly - missed that !! thanks Danni for mentioning!!!! Hope to see scan pics MrsG!!! hx


----------



## cutelou101

Hopeeverything goes well tomorrow mrsg, looking forward to the pics!

Queenie that's great, well done! Think I've put some of those lbs back on

think I've oved today so be in the 2ww club tomorrow. Also reyes concieve plus thos month as wellas no caffine and no drinking.

Fxed crossed for everyone and plenty of baby dust xxx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: good morning ladies!

Lolly - thanks for the primavera recipe! I'll make it tonight and give DH 2 nights off. :thumbup:

Hb - sorry about your car but glad you've got it back nice and clean!

mrsG -I agree with Hb, you're prob just a bit hormonal and even though your preggers, there is probably still a little sting to be felt for your past loss. hope you're feeling better and I look forward to scan pic's too.

The-key - ya, I think I'm super lucky that DH cooks. It's a really good arrangement really. He cooks and I do the cleaning up. 

Queenie - I am right there with you sister. You see, I'm of the opinion that God has richly blessed the grape and the coffee bean so....staying off the wine and the coffee is TORTURE. Actually, I'm making myself a coffee treat right now! I've gone down to one coffee a week :growlmad: and no more than 3 glasses of wine a week (except on special occasions) Glad you're facing the demons of MC head on. It's tough but it's better to be informed and in control. 

Okay, my opinion is that we move over to the buddies section and re-start this thread. Obviously, happy to go with majority opinion.


----------



## mrsG5

Hi initally said I should be 6w + 1 using the wheel thing and then they've put me back to 5w + 1 with a 2mm embryo on an abominal scan. I thought they would do a transvaginal and be able to let me know heart rate because heart rate is correlated with prognosis in first trimester but apparently they dont do that.

Did any of you other girls have abdominal scans or get heart rates. I thought best practice was TV.

Anyway saw the flicker of heart so its there at the moment. I am such a paranoia at the moment and really finding it hard to think positive. I know im in such a privilaged position and should just try and relax but dont think Im going to be able to relax until I give birth.

Forgot to say yesterday that so pleased Lolly and Thekeys scans went well. Hope the 2ww goes quick for everyone x


----------



## hb1

I thought they would only do a tv if they couldn't see anything.....


----------



## Lolly W

Morning all,

Glad to hear scan went well MrsG although strange they didn't do a tv. All of my early scans (I've probably had 7 or 8 over the last 18 months) have been tv and I always thought abdo scans were good for 10-12 weeks +. I've never been told the actual heartrate but have seen it flickering like you did.

Can thoroughly recommend the Primavera Groovy - it was bloody lovely! It was tedious to shell the broad beans but I got OH doing that job.

Chilli, rice and guacamole tonight - Really good way of getting some superfoods in me for bean. Kidney beans, chickpeas and avocado all in one delicious meal. 

The reason I'm always making such nice food is I have a lot of time on my hands. I was made redundant about 18 months ago and have been a lady of leisure / professional wife (!) ever since. It suits OH to have me home looking after things and I was always going to give up work when we had a little one anyway. 

Fingers crossed for lots of bfps this month!


----------



## cutelou101

I think they do a TV if they can't see anything too, as thats why i ended up having them....but i'm not sure on that. Glad the scan went well though. xxx

Hard day over and done with, got observed today, plus gcse coursework deadline, want to just relax now, but have coursework to mark. Opk lighter again today, so def oved Wed i think.

Lolly wish i could make some yummy meals for DH, but he is sooo fussy, we end up having different meals most days! Sounds like a nice yummy meal tonight! enjoy!


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - check out bbc good food - it's cool as you can filter out types of food, time to make etc etc - I find it good being veggie and picky :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks hb, I'll have a look at that over weekend and see if I can come up with something new for him xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hello ladies

My ticker says 1 dpo but I think its 2. 

Is anyone in the 2WW yet? Who is leading us in the 2WW? 

I feel really relaxed about TTC this cycle, I've sort of calmed down and have a target in my head of being pregnant by xmas( though by pregnant I mean 12 weeks plus so really thats september)

Cutelou, have you heard of this new diet - the dukan diet, loads of my friends are doing it. I might try it next cycle to lose another 7 pounds. I've lost about 4 pounds so far this cycle, wanted 7 off and 12 days to go so hopefully will do it!!

Got the day off today - just had a leg and bikini wax - poor OH , I should have had it done before the BD marathon, not after. Think I might treat him to a non TTC BD tonight. It was agony the wax, really want to get it all lasered off, sure its hurting more as I get older.

Off to Richmond shopping now. 

xxx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Queenie, Better late than never with the waxing! I was meant to work from home today but had done absolutely nothing other than nap. Im knackered. Richmond sounds lovely. You mustnt be too far from me. Hope you dont get soaked though its meant to rain and thin it might start here any second. 

My good food magazine arrived today so might have to make something nice over the week as yet again I had tomato soup and toast for lunch.

anyway bring the wait. Im very excited for al of you and hope you all join me, Lolly and Key in first trimester very very soon.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I'm loving the recipe exchange we've got going on! Mrs G - Make sure you let us know if there's anything in Good Food worth making. I love those mags - I used to have a subscription to Olive which was great. 

Hope your shopping was productive Queenie - I'm overdue a shopping trip. I think I deserve something nice! I really fancy a maxi dress as I think it will be forgiving if (and when) I get my bump. I just haven't seen one I really like which is bugging me. I'm watching a few on eBay so fingers crossed I'll pick up a bargain without having to leave the house.

MrsG, I know what you mean, I'm exhausted! I've been for two naps today and don't feel any fresher for having either of them. It's like I'm running on no sleep whatsoever even though I've had a full 9 hours at night. My books say its normal though so that's reassuring. 

We're going to my Dad's for dinner this evening and I think I'm going to need to wake up sharpish to be anything like decent company tonight! Hopefully a shower will sort me out. My Dad has two young children (7 and 9) so it will be an early affair. Thank God as I'll be asleep by 9!

If you're wondering why the weather is suddenly crap - My OH bought a barbecue! It's an all singing all dancing gas number which looks great (on the picture on the box) but it hasn't stopped raining since it arrived in my kitchen in its GIANT box! 

10 weeks tomorrow - woopee! The spotting is back though so I'm not sure I'm out of the woods yet. I'm not due another EPAU scan as my 12 week should be soon but I might cave in and ring them if this spotting hasn't disappeared by Monday. What do you think?


----------



## cutelou101

Hi All,

Quennie, i haven't heard of it, i shall look it up. Thats great well done on the weight loss!! think i may have put back on 2lbs i lost last week, not sure why as i've been to the gym more and eaten the same. Your well on target for your 7lb!! Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip.

Lolly hope you enjoy your dinner tonight. not sure whats going on with the weather, it was so nice before, but back to rain just in time for the bank holiday. I'd give them a call Lolly, thats what thier there for xxx

Mrsg hope you find something nice in your good food mag for the weekend.

Anouther week done with and all coursework sent off so all good. Busy weekend ahead, paul merton and friends tonight, friends wedding tomorrow, then over to see my mum in surrey on sunday. keep me busy and not thinking about 2ww!! think i am 2dpo now, seems like a long wait at the moment.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Lolly - we bought a barbecue last year and from that day forward there wasn't another sunny day!! Hoping to get some use out of it this summer.

Got a few drops of rain on way to Richmond(Mrs G I live in Barnes). Didn't buy much, just two tops in topshop, what I'm really looking forward to buying when I've lost a few more pounds is a bikini for my holiday in august. 

Lolly - you should ring doc if you're worried about the spotting, you don't want to be worrying when a few words from them can put your mind at rest. I'm sure its fine, my best friend had spotting throughout both her two pregnancies. 

Cutelou - with all the gyming your doing you're prob getting more muscle and that weighs more, your clothes are prob getting looser though!! Eventually the more muscle will be speeding up your metabolism and the weight will suddenly fall off, just don't give up!!! Have a lovely weekend - I love weddings!!

I was very put out when my mother in law got me a subscription to good housekeeping for xmas!! But I love it now - especially for the recipes, they always have fab recipes, when it comes this month I'll let you know if anything good, I love cooking, I've even applied to go on come dine with me but they just sent a standard email back saying long waiting list.


----------



## hb1

oooo - don't know Lolly - it might be worth it just to reassure tho hx


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Lolly, give them a call. Even if it gives you peace of mind for a few days its worth it.

Girls I'll keep my eyes peeled for good recipes we might like. I went to Wagamamas tonight but only managed to work my way through some noodles. Couldnt face any tofu which is very strange for me.

Queenie I live in New Malden. Was in Barnes a few weekends ago as my husband is working on a project there. Think it was an old bank on the high street which is getting converted. Its opposite the pond and the farmers markets which is open on saturdays. 

Well done with the weight loss by the way girls x


----------



## hb1

Maybe Bump isn't a tofu fan :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Is anyone fed up with the 2ww yet? I am only 5dpo and am getting poas withdrawal symptoms and fed up of waiting.


----------



## cutelou101

hi ladies,

yes vicki, i'm fed up already, already syp spotting only 4dpo, feel like i'm going mad, keep crying for no reason too!!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## hb1

I am 7dpo today - been v busy at work and dealing with car traumas that it's gone pretty fast, am off this week getting windows and french doors put in so we'll be busy with that too !! :)

hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, so sorry I been MIA for a few days. Been sick as a dog, I got it bad girls its terrible. I have nausea all day long. DH got me motion bands to wear they seem to help a little but gosh this is no fun at all. Glad to hear you are all well. Promise to catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I feel like I haven't been on here in ages! 

Nothing really exciting to report. I've been updating my journal with all the everyday things but most of it is pretty boring. 

Hope the wait to test doesn't get too tedious, who's furthest along in the 2ww? 

Here's hoping for more:bfp:s this month!! Who'll be next? ..........


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lolly W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel like I haven't been on here in ages!
> 
> Nothing really exciting to report. I've been updating my journal with all the everyday things but most of it is pretty boring.
> 
> Hope the wait to test doesn't get too tedious, who's furthest along in the 2ww?
> 
> Here's hoping for more:bfp:s this month!! Who'll be next? ..........

I would love it to be me this month but not very positive.

The_key - just think, sickness is a good sign.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

The key - so sorry for you with your sickness but at least its a reassuring sign that all is good!! 

Lolly - you're into double figures!! Very exciting.

Vickie I'm 4dpo and already wanting to poas. I might treat myself to a superdrug test next week and test at 10dpo on sunday.!!

Absolutely no symptoms of course as you'd expect at 4dpo.

Went for massive sunday lunch today(cutelou think 3 pounds prob gone back on) it was at our friend who was having the early menopause and was told absolutely no chance getting pregnant and there she was today 5 months pregnant - she's having a boy. 

Wonder who'll get a bfp this month, if 25% every month then should be 2 bfps again on average as 8 still waiting!!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi, when is everyone going to test? I think i got my first faint tine at 10DPO.

Sorry you feel so rough The-Key. Im getting twinges but havent actually been sick yet. Im eating continually and wearing the bands too just to be on the safe side. x


----------



## cutelou101

key- sorry you having trouble with the sickness xxx

Mrsg and lolly - glad to hear you doing well xx

Think my 4lb may have gone straight back on too Queenie!! pigged out yesterday too! xx

5dpo now, planning to test next monday as be 12dpo, unless have any symp before then


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Am testing next sat or sun - will be 10dpo on sat. Might test earlier wth ICs but thats just to satisfy an addiction I know nothing will show on an IC before 14dpo.


----------



## hb1

I guess that depends where we all are today - I am 8dpo today -- and also whether some of us fancy testing early?

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Queenie, just to let you know I got my faint positive on a IC at 10DPO


----------



## QueenieMurphy

6DPO Spot on chin and one on neck - hardly ever ever get spots so interesting(could be reaction to being on diet too though).


----------



## cutelou101

6dpo, crying at stupid things, and went feeling very tired since yesterday (very early night for me even though i've had 8 hours night before). Not sure if its just my mind playing tricks on me. not sure how long i will hold off for testing this month, so happy to test early is everyone whats to pick a day again. 

spots are a interesting sign queenie! hows the diet going?

mrsg i might try them again early, much cheaper, but i've never had too much luck either with them.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am 8dpo. I have said all through this cycle that I wasn't positive. Today though I have been peeing all day, am absolutely exhausted and tearful.

I am still not hopeful though


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hellloooo!!!!!
Cute lou and vickie...sounding good!!! can't wait to see who's going to be out BFP'S this month!! Don't think it'll be me though :nope: i'm 11dpo and had af like cramping (not as painful though) on sat and sun (8 and 9 dpo) stopped now though. tested 9, 10 and 11 dpo and BFN, but it's still 7 days till AF is due, bit confused if i'm testing too early or not? What dpo are we all on now?? it's so exciting!!! How are our bumps doing?? (Lolly, key and G5??)
Em xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hot pink AF cramps can be a good sign if early - think implantation cramps are similar!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kanga

hi Sisters! Just a quickie as am supposed to be working!!

No symptoms at all again! i dont feel its my month, oh well, I wonder who it will be v exciting!!

Think I will test on Sat or Sunday, Af is due next Monday xx


----------



## hb1

I'll go Sat with you kanga hx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. Feeling a little ok today, well either that or am just getting used to it. Crackers seem to help very much although eating is the last thing on your mind when all you want to do is puke. But yes its all for the good so I shouldnt whinge. My sister is convinced its a girl because of all the MS, well we'll see, still too early for me to think about all that.
Vicki and Lou, the symptoms sound very promising, do any of you have pets, dogs specifically? I read that they seem to know before you do so would be interesting to see if they are acting any different towards you. My little sister has a staffy and she all of a sudden is following her everywhere and insists on laying on her lap or sitting in the bathroom whilst she showers. She isnt testing till next week so will be interesting to see. So are you all testing on saturday?


----------



## Lolly W

Wow, testing seems to have come around quickly this month! Good luck to you all, I can't wait to see the next BFPS! All the symptoms are looking good so far girls.

I had my booking appointment with the midwife this morning. She has booked my 12 week scan for May 21st!


----------



## kanga

v exciting Lolly, congrats! You're steaming ahead in your pregnancy now, you'll soon be at the 12 week mark x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't believe we are all up to the testing stage already. This cycle seems to have gone very quickly.


----------



## hb1

It does doesn't it - I reckon it's spring and there's loads more to see and do.

hx


----------



## cutelou101

hi ladies,

busy day at work, so kept mind off syp spotting! still shattered, woke up this morning already tired, but just not sure if its me seeing things that aren't there! guess i'll know by next week!

key i have a dog. when i was first preg back in dec, about 4 days before i got my postive our dog started getting up on the sofa to lay his head on my lap (he never shares the sofa so was very strange), but guessing he senced it. so will see if he changes this month. Glad to hear your starting to feel a little better xx

I know! it seems to have come round really quickly, thinking sunday or monday for me, not sure.

V exciting lolly!! xx

Fxed crossed for everyone this month xxx


----------



## Dannib247

hi all omg where has this month gone!! 
when are we testing then ladies any time over the weekend? im due on tommorrow or thursday think i will be right on schedule feeling crappy right now which is typical the day or 2 before good luck ladies hope we get at least 2 this month xx
lolly and the key glad everything is going well with the pregnancys ladies xx


----------



## Dannib247

ok confused now...am i due on this week or next i was sure this week lol...hmm how annoying!! x


----------



## hb1

When did you ov?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dannib247 said:


> ok confused now...am i due on this week or next i was sure this week lol...hmm how annoying!! x

You are 8dpo according to your ticker so if you have a 14 day lp then you will be due on next tuesday.


----------



## hb1

good sleuthing Vickie :)


----------



## Lolly W

Going back to Key's point about dogs.... I have a 6 month old puppy so I'm not sure she's as sensitive to hormones / scents as she will be BUT she has definitely started behaving differently towards me this week. She's like my shadow and very protective of me. If I sit on the sofa, she'll wedge herself in between my legs and sit staring at me! Also, if I come home she's right there at my feet jumping and sniffing as if she's checking I'm ok.


----------



## mrsG5

Very excited about the weekend everyone, hope there are loads of BFPs. I didnt feel any different so dont think you're out because you have no symptoms. Is still early days. Glad you're feeling a bit better Key. Its more the evening for me when I feel the worst still havent been sick yet though. Hows your MS Lolly?

Ive got another scan next week to check all is well. On my last one they said I had a heart shaped uterus. Dont know exactly how defined it is but hopefully we'll know more next week. when are your next scans lolly and Key.

Anyway only a few more days to go until testing !!!!! Good luck


----------



## Lolly W

mrsG5 said:


> Very excited about the weekend everyone, hope there are loads of BFPs. I didnt feel any different so dont think you're out because you have no symptoms. Is still early days. Glad you're feeling a bit better Key. Its more the evening for me when I feel the worst still havent been sick yet though. Hows your MS Lolly?
> 
> Ive got another scan next week to check all is well. On my last one they said I had a heart shaped uterus. Dont know exactly how defined it is but hopefully we'll know more next week. when are your next scans lolly and Key.
> 
> Anyway only a few more days to go until testing !!!!! Good luck

I've not suffered with ms at all really. I sometimes feel a bit queasy when I get hungry regardless of the time of day but I've not actually been sick and it's nothing to complain about. I guess I've just been lucky.

My dating scan has been booked for 21 May (2 weeks tomorrow) so fingers crossed everything will still be ok. It seems like ages ago I had my last scan but, in reality, it was only 10 days ago!


----------



## hb1

Hey MrsG

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/uterusabnormal/

Here's a link - hope it helps.

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Thanks HB. Had a bit of bleeding today. Now crapping myself. Hoping its nothing, Fingers crossed x


----------



## hb1

Fxd for you MrsG - maybe check the dr's / epu / midwife for reassurance - please try to relax tho lovely :flower:

hx


----------



## cutelou101

hi Ladies, just a quick posting, Af arrived today, 8/9pdo again, not sure whats wrong, 2nd month again and felt like was having syps. Not sure what to do? feel so upset, but teaching rest of day.

MrsG Fxed crossed for you xxx maybe called docs epu for resurrance xx


----------



## mrsG5

Sorry cutelou. Thinking of you. I just wish we could control our bodies. im know its very easy to say and is probably very little help but in the grand scheme of things one more month isnt a lot. Try and have a nice weekend.

I've taken today off work and am lying on the sofa. Tummy is a bit sore and have back ache but trying to convince myself im just a hypocondriac.

I went to EPU and they scanned me. Saw some more blood on scan but didnt know where it was coming from. So at least I know to expect some more and wont be panicking like i did yesterday. Saw a Hb though and have another scan booked for next week. just a waiting game for now.

Fingers crossed for everyone else this weekend x


----------



## kanga

Fx'd for you MrsG, its great that you saw a hb so keep your spirits up x

Cute, thats a shame about af again, bummer. Is it worth spking to your doc and maybe having some tests?

I had a doctors appt today for my test results. All looks fine and I have all the right hormones etc for ovulation. Dh is going to have his sperm checked. He ash to make a 'deposit' then get it to the lab within the hour so they can test it. That will be fun for him!!

also, did a frer this morning (I coulodnt resist) and BFN. Boo hoo! Does anyone know what sensitivity the FRERs have? I think I saw on line it was 25mIU but not sure how accurate that source of info was

Hugs all and lots fo baby dust for the weekend testers xxxxxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G glad you saw a hb and all is ok and your mind at rest. Good excuse for you to really take it easy and relax!!

Cutelou can't believe AF has shown early, - are you sure its AF? I'm really sorry if it is hun but you'll be leading the next cycle if it is. TReat yourself to something nice for tea - and a glass of wine or two!!

Kanga I think a frer is 10mui. What dpo are you?

I did an IC this morning 9dpo - bfn. 

Don't think its my month - absolutely no symptoms, boobs sore as usual before AF whereas when had bfps they didn't get sore just the nipples a bit tingly.


----------



## kanga

I think I'm about 10 dpo QM. We are not out yet, when is your Af due ?


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies, made it through the day after collegue covered for me for a bit. Booked to see the nice locum at my doctors on Monday evening to speak to him about it all. Think it is AF, think its too heavy to be anything else, no AF signs again, just appeared. DH taking me out tonight for meal and cinema so that be nice.

Mrs G Glad you saw HB and everything was ok, keep your feet up you deserve it xxx

I'm not sure what the MUI is on the FRER, i never can seem to find them on the box. Still quiet early, so don't count yourself's out kanga and queenie, you never know, fxed for you xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Am 9dpo so think AF should be due 12th may - my cycles seem to be 1/2 days shorter since m/c.

I really really don't think my month but you're right cutelou symptoms might appear over weekend. I'm looking out for waking up in the night with a totally bunged up nose and sore throat as thats happened both times with bfp and also getting a really heightened sense of smell. 

Am going to get a superdrug test tomorrow, should show at 10dpo as super sensitive as going out tomoorow and sunday lunch so want to know whether to keep up with the booze ban or not.

HB how you getting on?

Hotpink Vickie danni groovy??? YOu all still in? Any symptoms???


----------



## Vickieh1981

Cutelou - I am so she arrived and early too.

Mrs G - glad the scan went well


----------



## hb1

Am 12dpo today - no sign of af yet - there's always time!! can't believe it's testing tomorrow!!! fxd all :)

Lou - they will prob check out for a luteal phase defect - they can happen randomly for a one off cycle but 2 mths of short lp is def reason to check it out....

Keep going MrsG - seeing the hb must have been such a relief :)

Looking forward to hearing about loads of bfp's - you're not out till the evil witch makes her entry :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi! 
Sorry to hear about af cutelou, maybe get it checked out hun, does sound like luteal phase defect

Mrs G -hb is a great sign hun, i know it must be hard but try and rest, not too much stress!

Queenie, it's definately not my month, af's due on monday but i'm getting brown blood (tmi, sorry girls! ) already, so i'm thinking it's coming tomorrow or sun. cycle's a bit messed up this month, maybe from 2 cp's in 5 weeks, not sure when i ov'd this month so kinda guessed from ewcm but had that twice. no heartburn either this month which i had with both cp's, plus peen testing since 9dpo like doc said so for the past 6 days and all BFN'S so i know i'm out this month. Sounds funny but i'm quite happy, maybe give my body some time to get back to normal, and have a bit of a rest. OPK's at the ready for next month though!! 

I've booked myself in for a hormone level blood test on monday morning, does anyone know what hormones they test? not had one before!

Wonder who's going to be our BFP/S this month????? it's exciting isn't it!
xxxx


----------



## hb1

https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=2#81

Here's a table of most tests and what they read from the levels.

They would normally test :

cd3 - estrogen, estradol ( gives indication of egg reserves I think ), testosterone and something else, 7dpo or cd21 they gen do progesterone.

Good luck with the testing :)

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Pretty sure I am going to be out tomorrow - have been cramping all night.


----------



## hb1

Oh Vickie - I certainly hope you're still in - you're def not out just yet:)

hx


----------



## hb1

ps - like your avatar


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls just wanted to say goodluck to all the girls testing this morning. Lou sorry af got you so early let know what the locum says. MrsG glad littleun is doing ok I went through the same where they saw a bleed but couldn't tell where it came from. So long as it's away from bab we are fine. They did warn me that I would bleed or spot again as it comes away so am expecting that soon won't be as scared as I was last time but still one can't help but worry. :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks ladies for all you kind words and support. Stuffed myself last night to cheer myself up! Been reading up this morning on luteal phase defect to arm myself with a little knowledge before going to the doctors. Not sure if this has anything to do with it, but i conceived the month after coming off the progestogen only pill, which i've found out is a man made Progesterone, i may be completley wrong and just putting two and two together, but i'm wondering if this may have helped me concieve the first time? Just wished i'd tracked my Ov for my CP, as it says if preganacy is achieved it can cause early miscarriage, so would have 3 months worth. Will let you all know how it goes Monday.

Fxed for everyone this weekend! xxx hope to see some BFP come in xxx


----------



## groovygrl

hullo ladies!

just a quick catch up from me before I'm off to work.

Sorry to my friends who have already seen AF :hugs: Sorry to my pregnant friends who have to worry about those nasty little bleeds. You're in prayers girls. Breathe!:hugs:

I'm waiting to test until tues. or wed. - AF due Thurs. It could go either way really :shrug: Not too hopeful but not thinking I'm out yet either. symptoms include: sore boobs, nausea, hungry, windy, weepy, wet CM (sorry TMI) I know they all amount to being somewhat hopefull but... can be PMT as well. Guess I have to wait 'till Tues.

Crossing my fingers for more BFP's here in the next few days. xoxo, Donna:flower:


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Oh Vickie - I certainly hope you're still in - you're def not out just yet:)
> 
> hx

I reckon I am out. Cervix is a bit open today, not sure why I let myself get my hopes up. :growlmad:

Thanks. I love my avatar too. There is a woman in Australia who writes names in the sand for babies you have lost - I think it's such a sweet tribute to Isabella.


----------



## hb1

Hey Vickie - I can't even find mine - I am talking about all the time not just now :)

I love the idea of names in the sand - and the land / sea scape is gorgeous.

It is only natural to get your hopes up - mine are on a rollercoaster - one month they'll be up there and will stay up as you get your bfp :)

Groovy !!! :) fab symptons there - looking firward to your testing !!

Lou - def good to go in fully armed - I wouldn't be surprised about the pill making a difference - a lot of people are more fertile 1st couple cycles post contraceptive pill....

I tested this morning - will call it a bfn - thought I could see a whisp of a line but it really could be me just wanting it there - could have been just a trick of the light or a shadow - af due tomorrow and an ultra sensitive test should have had a proper line if it were a bfp. Plan is - if no af tomorrow will do a digi test on Monday - but I reallty am expecting af......

Good luck all :)

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Hey Vickie - I can't even find mine - I am talking about all the time not just now :)
> 
> I love the idea of names in the sand - and the land / sea scape is gorgeous.
> 
> It is only natural to get your hopes up - mine are on a rollercoaster - one month they'll be up there and will stay up as you get your bfp :)
> 
> Groovy !!! :) fab symptons there - looking firward to your testing !!
> 
> Lou - def good to go in fully armed - I wouldn't be surprised about the pill making a difference - a lot of people are more fertile 1st couple cycles post contraceptive pill....
> 
> I tested this morning - will call it a bfn - thought I could see a whisp of a line but it really could be me just wanting it there - could have been just a trick of the light or a shadow - af due tomorrow and an ultra sensitive test should have had a proper line if it were a bfp. Plan is - if no af tomorrow will do a digi test on Monday - but I reallty am expecting af......
> 
> Good luck all :)
> 
> hx

I did the same as you - bfn but you can see the faintest shadow - I reckon at 12dpo I should see a line by now surely.

If you like the avatar she does them with just hearts rather than names for earlier miscarriages - I am sorry, I don't know how many weeks you were when you lost.

https://namesinthesandmakearequest.blogspot.com/


----------



## mrsG5

Hi Hb, fingers crossed. Really really hope you get your positive on a digi on monday x


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hb and Vickie faint lines could be lines!! I poas this morning 10dpo and proper bfn on an IC no shadows. Pants!!

Groovy your symptoms sound good to me. Fingers crossed for no AF on thursday!!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

What tests are you using???


----------



## hb1

Clear blue ultra early cheapie tests - I have a stash of 4 cb digi with conc ind but don't want to test before af due on those.....


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yeah I've two CB digis with indicator but am determined not to use them unless AF at least one day late. 

I really know its not my month - absolutely no symptoms. Don't even know why I'm testing!!!


----------



## hb1

No symptons doesn't mean anything :) you've still got a few days to turn bfp :)
hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Plus I do love poas!! There's no denying it.


----------



## Vickieh1981

QueenieMurphy said:


> What tests are you using???

I am using internet cheapies - not wasting good ones until I have a line on those.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Well girls....i'm out :nope: The witch got me yesterday, so i'm on cd2 today!! Hopefully this will be my cycle!!!! 
is everyone still in? vickie.. hb....looking good girlies! think you might be our BFP's this month! anyone else tested?
Em xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

11DPO - possible faint line on an IC. It is so so faint though but OH says he can see it too. Could be evap though. Got people coming over for a barbecue(I know its horrible weather for a barbie) but I might try and upload a pic later. Not sure how to do that but about time I found out.

Not getting excited- its incredibly faint and possibly an evap - most annoyoing thing is I broke my booze ban last night quite spectaularly and am not feeling really guilt ridden and worried incase it is a line. Won't drink today.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh hot pink - sorry the witch got you - good to see your pma is ready for next cycle xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm out I think. Temp plummeted today so waiting for the witch.


----------



## Dannib247

hey lovelys!! hope everyone is well pregnancys going good and bfps starting to flow once again sorry to all those the witch got :( xx im still in till wednesday nothing to report xx


----------



## Dannib247

queenie omg sounds promising hun do another one tommorow!! arrgghh soo exciting!! good luck hun although me personally think congratulations is in order hun... xx


----------



## cutelou101

Queenie sounds promising! xx fxed crossed that line gets darker

Sorry witch got you hotink, fxed crossed for next week

Good luck everyone else! have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Bit nervous about the doctor tomorrow, hoping he will help and not tell me i have to wait more cycles!


----------



## hb1

Lucy!!!!! v exciting!!! :happydance: Wouldn't stress about the booze :)

Hotpink - v sorry af got you :flower: - you're going for a valentine's baby now :)

Vickie - eternally optimistic and hoping it was a temp glitch and not the witch :)

My af is due today as 14dpo - stupidly forgot to take my temp - this is why I just can't chart!! did my last ic today and think I can see a faint line too and better than yesterday - so if no af will do digi Mon or poss tuesday - fxd she stays away !!

Danni - fxd for Wednesday!!

How's Kanga and Groovy ?

Have a happy day everyone :)

hx


----------



## Dannib247

hb.....yey faint line......cant wait to hear whats nxt hun!! darker line maybe....fingers are crossed hun xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ok here's pics - took me hours to work out how to do this!!! Am almost embarrassed to show them as line is so faint. Prob an evap. 











HB that is very very exciting - will you be officially late tomorrow? I'm the same not going near my digi tests till 15dpo.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Cutelou - I always worry about doc appointments too, is there anyone you can take with you for back up? Maybe also write down any questions you have so you don't forget and make sure you ask everything you want to know, don't be rushed out!!! Good Luck.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Queen murphy - that is not an evap. That's a bfp.


Congratulations.
xx


----------



## Dannib247

agree with vicky hun thats no evap....test again tommorrow ppllllleeeaaassseee!!! xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks Vickie and Danni - I will be testing again tomorrow don't worry!!!

My major worry is another CP which I had cycle before last. Need those lines to get darker and darker!!

Not allowing self a smidgeon of excitement at this stage!!!!(very hard)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Yey Lucy!!!! well done on the loading up pics skills too :)

Lou - def go in armed with info - that's what I did and I got referred :) 

My next test will be a much easier "pregnant" or "not pregnant" - I will be 15dpo tomorrow so fingers muchios crossed!!!

hx


----------



## mrsG5

very excited for everyone. Cant wait to see the digi results and darker lines. Good luck with the Dr too!


----------



## cutelou101

Fingers crossed the line gets darker and darker, i can def see it lucy! xx

HB when is you digi test day? Is it tomorrow? good luck xxx

Who else is still in? 

Thanks HB/queenie, going to put together a list of things i want to say, and info i have gathered. He is quiet pro active, which is why i try and see him rather than my proper GP, so hopeforly he will listen and be helpful.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, am so excited for you all. Will have everything crossed for you all.


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - I think I am testing again tomorrow - fxd!!!

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Spotting and temp drop this morning. I hope I have better luck on the next cycle


----------



## Lolly W

I had 4 pages to catch up on this morning! I was in bed all day yesterday - just felt awful. Slept all day and night and now I've woken up with a stinking cold. Feeling a bit sorry for myself now :-(

Wow, Queenie, I can definitely see that line! If you remember, my first BFP was super feint too. Will be anxiously waiting today's test result.

Sorry to those the witch has visited already. Good luck for next cycle xx


----------



## hb1

Hi All - I have done my digi test this morning and am officially "with bean" :) :)

hx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> Hi All - I have done my digi test this morning and am officially "with bean" :) :)
> 
> hx

Wooohooo! Congratulations HB! That's great news hun I'm so pleased. 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Have you tested again yet Lucy? Stupid question, I bet you've tested and tested and tested. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Who else is still in?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

HB - yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!! I couldn't wait to get on here this morning and check for your bfp.


Ok 12DPO - did another test this morning IC. Its exactly the same as yesterday, super faint. No darker at all. Will have to test again tomorrow. Just hoping against hope its not another CP.

Lolly, hope you feel better soon.

Kanga, Groovy where are you???


----------



## hb1

What tests are you using Lucy - my ic were rubbish looking back - so faint I thought I was kidding myself - my digi prob would have picked it up.

Def keep the PMA going - it is more likely that all is good in there than not - and you are still early.

I am going to do a digi test each week - with my mc I got the "pregnant 1-2" then 3 weeks later when I was going for my MW appt I did another - it should have been "pregnant 3+" by then but was stil 1-2 - so this time I will be doing the tests weekly and praying i get to "3+" - the day I see that I think will be the best ever!!


hx


----------



## cutelou101

Wooohoooo!!!! Congrats HB!! so so pleased for you xxxxx

Lolly hope you are feeling better soon xx

Queenie, my ic were rubbish too, i ended up buying tesco own brand to pick mine up in jan, as by then i was 4/5 days late and they still were not picking it up! So maybe anouther brand might pick up a darker line, fingers crossed for you xxx

kanga, groovey any luck?


----------



## kanga

Congrats Queenie & hb! That's awesome news xx I esp loved your announcement h, 'with bean'

Well it was a weekend of bfns for me and af this morning. absolutely gutted. Sorry to bring a downer on all the good news but I feel like I'm never going to get pg adn am completely disheartened.

h, did you use soft cups this cycle?


----------



## kanga

cutelou101 said:


> Queenie sounds promising! xx fxed crossed that line gets darker
> 
> Sorry witch got you hotink, fxed crossed for next week
> 
> Good luck everyone else! have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Bit nervous about the doctor tomorrow, hoping he will help and not tell me i have to wait more cycles!

What are you seeing the doc about hun x


----------



## hb1

Yes - this month I used :

conceive plus
soft cups
cbfm
ferning microscope ( but cbfm was more use as I did get a peak this time )
MACA
pre-natal vits
an excel spreadsheet !!:)


----------



## cutelou101

[/QUOTE] What are you seeing the doc about hun x[/QUOTE]

going to see him about my past two, possibly three, luteal phases being 8 days only. Sorry the witch got you, i felt same this month, spendt most of friday upset. :hugs: Fxed for you for next cycle


----------



## the_key2005

OMG omg omg!!!! congratulations HB. This has given me an excuse to treat myself to a burger today teehee!! I did the same thing, I had a few digis laying around so used them to make sure the weeks were increasing.
Kanga so sorry af got you, hang in there. Lolly have you got ms now?


----------



## kanga

hb1 said:


> Yes - this month I used :
> 
> conceive plus
> soft cups
> cbfm
> ferning microscope ( but cbfm was more use as I did get a peak this time )
> MACA
> pre-natal vits
> an excel spreadsheet !!:)

wow, you really covered all bases!! Whats MACA? Did the ferning microscope help x


----------



## hb1

Maca is a herbal thing - it's meant to help his "little chaps" and your egg too - we were both on that - and he was on boys pre-natals too....

I was going to get on the royal jelly if i didn't catch this month!!!

Sorry for the bfn Kanga fxd for a Valentines baby :)

hx


----------



## mrsG5

Brilliant news girls. its such a nice day when you get the pregnant on a digi. Sorry Kanga I know it must be hard to stay positive. Hopefully the GP will be able to help Cutelou.

How are you feeling thekey, still as rough?


----------



## Lolly W

the_key2005 said:


> Lolly have you got ms now?

I'm not sure whether I'd call it ms but I'm definitely feeling sick more than I was. I'm just not really fancying food unless someone else makes it or it's incredibly unhealthy! OH went out to get me a chinese takeaway last night and my Mum's just called up to make me some soup for my lunch.

My main problem is I literally just want to sleep ALL DAY. My eyes are stinging they're so tired and I just want my bed! Are you tired all the time?


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> Ok 12DPO - did another test this morning IC. Its exactly the same as yesterday, super faint. No darker at all. Will have to test again tomorrow. Just hoping against hope its not another CP.

I really think you should get a FRER Lucy. I remember doing 5/6 ic tests a week or two after I got my FRER BFP and they were sooooo feint I almost thought I'd made a mistake. 

Fingers and toes crossed you don't get another chemical hun x


----------



## hotpinkangel

:happydance: Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats HB and Queenie!!!! so exciting!!!! That's 5 of us now! Wonder who's month it is next month??? 
Sorry AF got you Kanga, fingers x'd for the rest of us for next month! 
Cutelou, hope the doc sorts you out, i referred myself for a hormone blood test today, doctor didn't really take my cp's seriously, but i'm thinking the problem is with my hormone levels as since i had my little boy 2 years ago, i haven't been able to take any contraception with hormones in as it made me bleed :growlmad: so no pill, no implant or coil. 
So i spoke to the nurse today and explained what's been happening and i had my blood taken. Just waiting for my results so i can make a gp appt to go through them. 
Em xx


----------



## hb1

Good going Em - take the bull by the horns!! If there is a problem it might not be so hard to fix - fxd for you :)

Kanga - I don't think the ferning microscope helped this month as I got a peak on the cbfm - I just got it after the previous month of highs but no peaks on the cbfm we both had .....

I just arranged my mw appt and they're setting me up with a 7 week scan - just need to make it to 7 weeks...


hx


----------



## Lolly W

hb1 said:


> I just arranged my mw appt and they're setting me up with a 7 week scan - just need to make it to 7 weeks...
> 
> 
> hx


We're all here with you for the countdown to the 7 week scan. I know only too well how it feels x


----------



## hb1

Thanks Lolly :)


----------



## mrsG5

Hope your early scans fly in girls and you dont get a bad dose of the pregnancy paranoia.

Just wanted everyones honest opinion girls. Since last week Ive been having spotting which is getting heavier. As you may know I got scanned on thursday and they saw a HB. My tummy is getting more sore and Ive lost the nausea (which was crippling me) and the frequent urination. Ive got another scan booked for friday. I think things are only going one way now although Im trying to put that thought to the back of my head. 

Has anyone else lost any symptoms and still been fine.?


----------



## cutelou101

thats great they booked you in for 7 week scan, as lolly said we all heere for you xx

Back from the doctors. He seems to think a 20/21 day cycle is perfectly normal and i'm worring for no reason. he does not believe in opk's or temping, and thinks its because i miscarried so late in first trimester my hormones are still not back to normal. He was very nice, and think's i'm ok and will fall in next 2 cycles, however he is going to send me for progestrone blood tests for the next two cycles just incase i don't fall, to start the ball rolling. I hope he's right but at least he is willing to start the tests.

MrsG sorry to hear about the spotting, i'd give the EPU a ring and speak to them and see what they say. be thinking of you xx


----------



## mrsG5

Hope the Gps right Cutelou. Good you're getting some tests x


----------



## hb1

Hey MrsG - I would def call epu - also ask about blood tests for quant. hcg.

Fxd for your bean :hugs: keep thinking positive - also - check the pal girls - there are lot's of threads talking about bleeding - lots do turn out good :)

Lou - good they're doing the testing - this is the levels you are looking for at 7dpo :

Progesterone (P4) 7 dpo > 15 ng/ml A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting. 

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Thanks hb, he wants to do the test on cd15 for some reason to check for ov, be 21st may


----------



## hb1

Maybe he reckons that with a 21 day cycle you are ov early?


----------



## cutelou101

Think so as he said he would do it then as having 3 week cycles and doesn't believe opks. I'm still going to use them, he said you just need to do alot of bding!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Mrs G very sorry to hear about your spotting and loss of symptoms - as HB says check PAL as there are some threads about bleeding and a lot of the time it turns out fine. I have everything crossed for you and your bean get through this xxxx

Cutelou what a great doc getting the testing started - definitely continue with the opks though, I really do trust in them.

Kanga sorry about your AF - its so bloody awful when she arrives, hope she's not being too painful, pma coming your way in abundance for this cycle.

Just in case anyones interested this month we

Used opks
BD'd every day CD9-15( I got positive opk on CD12)
Used conceive plus
EPO cd1-12
Hubbie on maca(i didn't use this cycle as last cycle I did and got stomach ache from it)
Both of us on prenatal vits.
Bottom up for 30 mins after BD. 
Tried to BD in day rather then at night.
I read a book called The Secret - I can recommend it - I'm still reading it and will read again afterwards.

Girls I caved in at lunchtime - I have had a clearblue digi in my drawer at work for ages and before I knew what I was doing I'd ripped wrapper off and was peeing on it. Really wasn't hopeful after such faint ICs and it was a midday wee after loads water BUT ....

Pregnant 1 -2 weeks!!!!!!

Still very cautious though and terrified of CP. So no turning me red till I get to 4 + 1 on thursday!!!!


----------



## cutelou101

ooohhhh very exciting! Congrats queenie!! won't turn you red just yet, but i'm sure it will be ok xxx fxed for you xx yeah glad he is testing, but hope he is right and it's not needed in the end! trying to work out what to do different this month, the legs in the air never seems to work for me, may have to try the soft cups!


----------



## mrsG5

Brilliant Queenie. take it easy now. Digis are the best. Its so nice to see it in writing. Get the Gp sorted and roll on 12 weeks xxxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, the good news is so contagious, its beautiful. Have we heard from Groovygrl yet? I guess its still night time over there.
MrsG dont give up hope. I agree with the girls, see if you can get a reassurance scan. The MS comes and goes, not everyone is the same, some people go through their whole pregnancy without any symptoms. Some days am sick as a dog some days not so bad but I totally am with you and I've been through the same thing. TMI ALERT...Over the weekend I had a full on bleed, like a period bleed. I been stressed like there is no tomorrow. I didnt want to worry the girls because I knew you would all be testing etc. So anyway was able to get a private scan booked this morning asap. EPAU was saying they couldnt seen me till wednesday, no way I could make it till then. Anyway scan went well and baby is doing fine, strong heartbeat and measuring 8wks and 4days. I cried so much the consultant/obstretrician started to get worried bless him. It turns out am one of those women that experiences 'break-through' bleeding. I hope this gives you some hope MrsG. Here's a pic from the scan as previously promised. Here's to healthy months ahead to us all.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00373.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC00370.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hb1

Yeeeeeeeyyyyyyy Lucy!!!!!! :)

told you the ic's were crap :) :) :) 

hx


----------



## hb1

Lovely scan TheKey :) :) sorry you were stressing on your todd and so glad all is well :)

hx


----------



## cutelou101

Love the pics key, glad the scan went well, and all was fine xxx


----------



## groovygrl

:wohoo: Yahoo for Hb and Queenie :happydance: THAT'S ACE NEWS! OH you girls must be over the moon! I'm soooo happy for both of you.

I'm sitting on my hands 'till tomorrow am. Don't want to spin myself out with the only two tests I have in my dresser drawer. I think I'm out tho... not feeling those implantation 'twinges' you know the 'sort of' cramps you get that feels like your getting AF?

I'm so sorry for your worry you have to go thru my lovely pregnant friends MrsG and the_key. You are both in my prayers. I'm quite hopeful with all your healthy scans.

lolly, bed's a groovy place to be

cutelou - glad your doc put your mind at ease re short cycles and gave you encouragement and support. Good ur getting prog. test.

kanga, sorry about AF! She's stink


----------



## hb1

Hey Groovy - no symptons means zip :) I had none :) hx


----------



## kanga

Thanks for all the PMA girls, I feel more positive today. Onward to the next cycle. There aren't many of us left now, this will soon be a first tri group!

H, we are all with you all the way to the 7 week scan, is it in 3 weeks?

Groovy, good luck for testing x really hope you get your bfp, we will have a record 3 BFPs in one month!!

Key your scan pic is B-E-A-UTIFUL! Congrats hun, bet you are so relieved. 

Hotpink, hope your bloods go ok, when are they booked for? I had some this month and all was showing as fine. Dh is having a sperm analysis done this week so hopefully that will come back ok too

MrsG, fx'd for you and your next scan. As Key showed, bleeding isnt always bad news, pls stay positive x

Lolly, sounds like you need to live in bed for the time being. Those pg hormones are really kicking in for you now, yay! Who'd haev thought it would be such a happy occasion to be sooo tired!

QM, thanks for the pma hun. Sending lots of baby vibes your way too xx

Has anyone heard from Danni recently?


----------



## hb1

Hey Kanga

My mw appt is 21st May - the mw is going to ask EPU to contact me to arrange the 7 week scan - fxd all will be ok.

Good going on the PMA :)

hx


----------



## kanga

wow, thats pretty soon, good stuff. x


----------



## hb1

Now the stressing begins - just walked in to a toilet cubicle at work and there was water on the floor - I skidded but managed to catch myself - now I am worried that a shock or whatever like that will cause another mc - aaaarrrrrrgggggghhh :(!!!!

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

The Key - love your pics - that must have been sucha relief after a stressful weekend. So glad all is well. I hope thats the end of the stressful bit and its onwards and upwards from here.

Mrs G - how are you today? Hope all is well.

HB how did you get your doc to agree to the early midwife appt and scan? I'm not planning on seeing my GP till I get to 5+1 weeks - so next thurs, will make appt if I get to this thurs (4+1) but I expect them to tell me I have to wait!! I will go private if so but would be good not to have to do that.

Ok Groovy - I had NO symptoms this month, no strong sense of smell or anything but this morning i woke up totally bunged up and feeling coldy and today am STARVING!!!

One thing is worrying me though - I'm getting lots of cramps and twinges down below(my pubic area sorry sorry sorry TMI but its the only way I know how to describe it.) all in that pubic triangle if you know what I mean. Anyone else have this?


----------



## hb1

That's what I've had too - since Sunday I have felt af type twnges


----------



## hb1

ps - Our dr's don't get involved with pregnancy - if I said it was pregnancy when trying to make an appt they would give me the MW number - so I just called the MW - said how long I was and they made appt for 21st.

The scan tho is as I was referred to the consultant after mc ( more on my own request - have become QUITE stubborn these days!! ) as I have PCOS ( meaning a 50% chance of mc :( ) and he said I should have a 7 week scan.......

Always pays to ask tho I say :)

hx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yes - thats what I have too, AF type twinges. 

My GP has been pretty good and sympathetic throughout all this so hopefully will get an early scan too!!


----------



## mrsG5

Hi,

queenie I have had pain and twinges all the way through both times. Probably part of the reason why Im so paranoid. They cant find any cause for them so just have to accept its one of those things unfortunately. Easiersaid than done though. any decent GP should book you in for an early reassurance scan if you've had a previous mc.

Hb I think you're right about being stubborn. sometimes its the only way to be. 

Groovy, hope you have some luck when you test. Like HB said you never know because symptoms aren't always very obvious.

My nausea is still away but called epu and they brought my scan forward to today. All good so far. Heart beating away and bicornuate uterus isnt too pronouced so hopefully shouldnt cause a major problem as baby is in the bigger horn! Cant believe they described ny uterus as having horns, makes me sound like a cow. Anyway they dated me 8W+1, so a little ahead of my dates but we'll see what my EDD is at my 12 week scan in a month. 

Its funny how the scan gives you reassurance.I feel like a different women but tomorrow will probably be back to my mental self.

Hb, the worry will start now but dont be afraid to talk about it because its completely natural and we've all been there.


The-key sorry you had to go through that on your own but at least the scan shows all is well. Dont feel as if you cant talkabout the bad stuff as well as the good stuff. Hang in there.

Anyway girls keep cooking those babies. And everyone else bring on next months BFP xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thats good news Mrs G - plus you might be 4 days ahead of where you thought. 4 days less worry!!!


----------



## cutelou101

Afternoon ladies!

MrsG glad they moved your scan forward, and everything was ok, very pleased for you xx fxed crossed the next 4 weeks goes nice and quick!

Queenie - i think the twinges are normal, everything implanting and sorting itself out. its annoying how preg and af syps so simular! nature just wasn't thinking about how much it would stress us out!

HB not too long until your first scan, fxed it goes nice and quick for you xx

Groovey fxed crossed for tomorrow! you never know it may be 3 this month!

I've decided to go with the dr PMA that everything is fine, but i'm now having 3 week cycles. Also spoke to my mum who said she used to have 3 week ones too after coming off the pill. So hopeforly he is right and i've been missing Ov. So i will be bding for both a 21 day cycle and 28 day cycle in hope i may catch it and he is right!! Booked in for my blood test next Friday


----------



## kanga

3 week cycles mean you get through them quicker anyhoo. Long cycles would be a nightmare ..
Are you def out this cycle?
I ordered MACA yesterday!


----------



## cutelou101

if he's right, it be great they go much quicker! Yeah def out, though af was only 3 days! ooo! exciting....i've been surfing looking for what new to buy for this cycle!


----------



## hb1

But would you not be oving now - cd 7 then 14 days to af Lou?


----------



## cutelou101

yeah, been using the online calculators, says it be friday (cd8) ovulation for 21 day cycle, so fertile period from today to Sunday. Used opk today and faint line, so....maybe he's right??


----------



## mrsG5

Holy moly, better get at it then Cutelou!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Yay go Cutelou!!! I told OH to send his swimmers on their way with positive thoughts this cycle. Could be worth a try!!!


----------



## cutelou101

told dh this morning that bding starts today! so all steam ahead! be over my mum's saturday though as got her hen do, so will have to make sure we fit it in between! tiring month for us, going to try for both weeks if the opk's don't darken this week! cover all bases!


----------



## hb1

yep - and covering both bases your oh is on for a busy couple of weeks :)


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi girls...

The key....am so glad you had your scan and all was well!
cutelou..think it's your month next month!!
How's everyone else doing?? i'm on cd 4, i find this bit of the cycle 'boring!!' am taking prenatals and baby aspirin, anyone have any other things i could try this month??? 
Em xxx


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, gosh page 100 imagine that girls. Gosh we've come a long way. The pma is so lovely in the room today, you girls are wonderful. This one s a short one, 2030 and I can barely keep my eyes open. Lou catch those swimmers teehee!!


----------



## mrsG5

hot pink, we used concieve plus too.


----------



## hb1

yep - cp, softcups, maca, cbfm - have heard royal jelly is v good too - I was on project overkill tho - o and kept a diary in an excel ss ( good bd co-ordination :) )

I followed the sperm meet egg plan......

hx


----------



## hb1

softcups are cool for morning/afternoon bding as you can keep it in for 12 hours and still live your life and keep the little chaps in!! :)


----------



## hb1

QueenieMurphy said:


> Yay go Cutelou!!! I told OH to send his swimmers on their way with positive thoughts this cycle. Could be worth a try!!!

:rofl: can lou expect a yogurt carton in the post :) ?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

hb1 said:


> QueenieMurphy said:
> 
> 
> Yay go Cutelou!!! I told OH to send his swimmers on their way with positive thoughts this cycle. Could be worth a try!!!
> 
> :rofl: can lou expect a yogurt carton in the post :) ?Click to expand...

hahaha!! It does sound like that what I was implying - I did mean for your OH to send his on their way with positive thoughts though Lou!!!!


----------



## groovygrl

you chick-lettes are funny! yugurt carton :haha:

I needed the laugh so thanks! I tested today and it was a big fat hairy smelly poo spit scab picking NEGATIVE. Bugger, bugger, bugger.

I'm going to the shops to get a pack of fags. I just might have a big old juicy stay in my robe and do all things naughty according to TTC (just for one day.)

Sorry to bring a crabby post into the mix girls.

I'll catch up with you all v. soon

On a positive note - I put all the names back in my signature, all the red names keep me hopeful. And... I think you're all groovy xo, Donna


----------



## groovygrl

Queenie...you'll let us know when your happy for us to turn you red? xoxo


----------



## kanga

hotpinkangel said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> The key....am so glad you had your scan and all was well!
> cutelou..think it's your month next month!!
> How's everyone else doing?? i'm on cd 4, i find this bit of the cycle 'boring!!' am taking prenatals and baby aspirin, anyone have any other things i could try this month???
> Em xxx

I'm on CD3 today so not far behind you.

I'm trying MACA and taking EOP again this month too. Oh an concieve+. I figure this is the month I just try everything!!

ooo, what about a CBFM ?


----------



## hb1

Oh Groovy - very sorry for the BFN - yes - I would have a day of indulgence too - anything goes - I would have chippy chips, caffienated tea and slob about allllllllll day :)


----------



## kanga

Groovy, pants that AFcame, so sorry hun I know how you feel. Enjoy your day of indulgences, for me its caffeine caffeine caffeine. Can't believe I have been without it for almost a year for pretty much no reason!!


----------



## hb1

I have good vibes that it'll be for a reason this cycle Kanga :hugs:


----------



## kanga

Thanks for your vote of confidence H, much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## cutelou101

QueenieMurphy said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenieMurphy said:
> 
> 
> Yay go Cutelou!!! I told OH to send his swimmers on their way with positive thoughts this cycle. Could be worth a try!!!
> 
> :rofl: can lou expect a yogurt carton in the post :) ?Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha!! It does sound like that what I was implying - I did mean for your OH to send his on their way with positive thoughts though Lou!!!!Click to expand...

hahaha! That made me laugh! I will get him to send some positive vibes with his swimmers!

I'm using concieve plus persona monitor, opk and pee natal vits this 
month.

Sorry af got you groovy! Xx

Thanks em - i do hope so!! be shattered after next 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Lolly W

I wonder who'll be the lucky BFPS next month, I just love this thread and the positive vibes we're obviously sending each other! Fingers crossed for you all and also hope and strength to the new BFPs Queenie and HB.

Groovy - Don't let the witch get you down. She's a cowbag but she'll stay away soon enough I'm sure of it. Enjoy the fags and generally being naughty, sometimes that's exactly what we need to just chill the hell out.

Kanga - Looks like you're super focused on this next cycle! Personally, I can't recommend the CBFM enough but a combo of all the above suggestions has got to be good! Are we still on for moving to the buddies thread? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone - sorry if so. My head's in the shed this week. Roll on 12 week scan next Friday that's all I can say!

Shit (sorry!) - just saw my ticker. I'll be in second tri this time in 2 weeks!
xx


----------



## Lolly W

While I remember, I just left a message in Goddess25's journal to check in and see she's ok. I said she should stop by and chat to us Cyber Sisters again soon x


----------



## Lolly W

QueenieMurphy said:


> HB how did you get your doc to agree to the early midwife appt and scan? I'm not planning on seeing my GP till I get to 5+1 weeks - so next thurs, will make appt if I get to this thurs (4+1) but I expect them to tell me I have to wait!! I will go private if so but would be good not to have to do that.
> 
> Must have missed this first time around - I saw my GP at 4+1 and explained how scared and anxious I felt. I had to really stress how I was feeling, obviously it was all genuine, and she rang the EPAU there and then to book me in for a scan at 7 weeks exactly.


----------



## hb1

Hey Lolly - you seem super chipper today :) 

I have my scan booked for 27th May :) 10 am which is cool but my oh might not be able to come due to work :( 

hx


----------



## groovygrl

thanks for the love girls :hugs:

not seen AF yet but...any minute now. Just have a slightly darker tinge to the CM. Not even the brown muck (sorry TMI) COME ON WITCHY POO :growlmad: I know she's hovering 'cus I did another test this morning and still BFN (did FRER yesterday and today and can't even dream up another faint pink line) I'm day 28 and 14 DPO so...probably a really accurate result.

hb - sorry DH can't be at 1st scan but it's cool you got one booked in nice and early. It'll be so great to see that little bean! The next scan will be even cooler 'cus you'll see more and DH will be at that one! :happydance:

I agree with Lolly, this is a really great thread! There is a lovely supportive and positive BFP vibe here.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks a bunch girls for checking in on me. Everything is fine... I was having a few health issues that are all resolved but I had to have quite a few x-rays and ultrasounds so I am having a few months off incase I need any more tests. Going to start trying again in July but I am not wasting these months... I have been doing OPKs for the first time this month and although I seem to OV late i am ovulating which is great. I had positives cd16 & 17 and I am temping this month too so am forearmed for re starting.

Alot has gone on since I last checked in on this thread and wow Congratulations to all the ladies with there BFPs. I am so excited for you ladies and you deserve it, pregnancy is so much fun so try to enjoy it as much as you can. 

I will check in more. Hopefully in the next few months we will all be on that BFP list.


----------



## hb1

~Goddess - very sorry you've been poorly - so only one more cycle till you're back on the wagon!!!!!! good going on the temping and opk-ing - timing is everything in this game!!!

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi girls :) Can i join ?

I went for dating scan and revealed baby had no heartbeat at 13 weeks, I had D&C on april 6th, I have just got first AF and am on CD3 :), hoping for a BFP soon :happydance:

x


----------



## kanga

Hi M2A, yes sure, welcome!!
Very sorry for your loss which was very recently, how are you doing coping with it all?
Are you doing any thing special this month, do you have any tips ?!! I'm using thje CBFm for the 4th time


----------



## kanga

Ok Sisters, I've just started a thread in the buddy's section so come on over xx
Please chek I;ve got all the names right and that I havent missed anyone off!!


----------



## hb1

Cheers Kanga - see you all on the flip side :)

Hey M2A - sure thing - very sorry for you loss, glad you got your first af tho - it's hard but at the same time a releif to know your back on track cycle-wise.

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks :flower:

I'm coping ok took it hard to begin with as i suppose anyone does but i'm just so focused on TTC now ive turned into crazy baby making lady apparetnly :haha:

I was going to use OPK but as me and OH only have weekends together just now due to his work we're just going to :sex: everyday we see each other and hope for the best. I'm taking vitmin c and zinc and folic acid, and OH taking vitamin c and zinc also. I'm making him wear loose boxers and use his laptop less lol. I'm generally just trying to take better care of myself, and if we havent concieved in 4 months we'll start charting etc. 

It is such a relief to have my AF back but at the same time it upset me. So whats everyone elses stories girls? x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2angel - I am sorry for your loss. I lost my little Isabella at the same stage. I am also cycle day 3 so we can be buddies!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hi Vickieh1981 :hi:

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

What cycle are you on since loss?

Yeah we can be buddies :hugs: this thread is great its nice have people who can relate and understand :) x


----------



## Round2

Hi All,

Can I join too? My story is pretty similar. Found out at 12 weeks there was no heartbeat had a d&c two days later on March 24. I ovulated just two weeks ago and got my first AF this week. I'm currently on CD3...here's hoping for a February baby. 

I doubt I'll do anything different this time. I'm debated taking the baby asprin as I have blood clotting defect, but my hemotologist thinks it's useless. 

How long has everyone else being TTC for?


----------



## goddess25

So sorry for your loss Mummy2Angel... I hope you get your sticky BFP soon.
welcome to this thread its a lovely bunch of girls.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

thank you goddess 25 :hugs: yes everyone here seems so lovely :flower: So sorry for your losses also :hugs:

I should be fertile next sunday - tuesday :growlmad: which is crap as OH will only be here sat and sunday till miday, i can feel this BFP never coming :( x


----------



## hb1

If you ov monday and bd before he leaves Sun you're still in this cycle :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

If i ov on the tue/wed and we :sex: before he goes on sunday do you think there would be a chance then?


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi Girls!

M2A and Round 2 - Welcome, and really sorry for your losses :-( I've had 2 early mc's, one in march then another in april. been ttc since feb. 

Goddess..Great to see you back hun!!

Well, i got the results of my hormone blood test back over the phone today, 'no further action' so i'm going to book an appointment with my gp to discuss the results, i think this means that they're normal, right? sorry for being thick!!! hahaha! if they are then i'm confused, i was so sure it would be hormones because i've had probs with hormone contraception about 18 months ago, so i had a smear, an internal and a internal scan which all came back fine.
Em xxx


----------



## goddess25

Round2 so sorry for your loss, I cannot imagine what that would be like. Both mine have been very early 5 & 6 weeks which in a way although it was very upsetting, i never had that much time to get used to it all and certainly not having any scans etc. I am glad that your AF has returned without any problems and fingers crossed that you will have a Feb babe.

hotpinkangel - its nice to be back.. and in amongst all you lovely girls. It sounds like all your results are normal I hope the doctor has some answers for you.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

so sorry for your loss round2, I was in the same boat i passed the 12 week mark and went for dating scan at 13 weeks and told there was no heartbeat and had D&C. :hugs: 
Hopefully we'll all get our BFP soon :dust: x


----------



## hb1

Mummy2Angel. said:


> If i ov on the tue/wed and we :sex: before he goes on sunday do you think there would be a chance then?

Slimmer but still a chance - does your oh work away ? - no chance of a booty call?


----------



## kanga

great news on the tests hotpink, good to have you back :hugs:

Welcome round2, good luck getting your bfp!

Dh dropped his sample off at the lab this morning so we should know next week whether all is well with his swimmers!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes he works away :( monday to friday so we only get sat and sun together just now, dont know how long this is going to be for :( its rubbish i can feel that i wont get my BFP before my EDD :cry:, GL kanga hope all is ok x


----------



## hb1

Maybe - once you know your cycle so get get an idea of next cycle and ask him to book time off for your estimated ov time - or you book time off and go down to where he works?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Hi Vickieh1981 :hi:
> 
> So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> What cycle are you on since loss?
> 
> Yeah we can be buddies :hugs: this thread is great its nice have people who can relate and understand :) x

I guess this is my third cycle. I lost Isabella on the 13th March, got my first af on the 12th April and my 2nd one on the 11th May.

The first month we didn't have a chance because OH was away at ovulation time but last month we got a faint second line and then came on which was annoying.

Just wondering did you deliver your little one naturally? It's just your ticker has a name on so I am guessing you know you had a little boy.

Tell me to mind my own business if you want


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Vickieh1981 said:


> I guess this is my third cycle. I lost Isabella on the 13th March, got my first af on the 12th April and my 2nd one on the 11th May.
> 
> The first month we didn't have a chance because OH was away at ovulation time but last month we got a faint second line and then came on which was annoying.
> 
> Just wondering did you deliver your little one naturally? It's just your ticker has a name on so I am guessing you know you had a little boy.
> 
> Tell me to mind my own business if you want

No no lol its ok for asking, they were reluctant to offer me a D&C, but i couldnt go through with delivering, so i got one 8 days after my scan, so i dont know for definate, but me and OH felt our baby was a boy, we wanted it to be a boy and from scan i think it looked like a boy :cry:, so thats why we called him Max :angel:. 

I was due 9th october, this is my first cycle i dont think i ovulated between D&C and first AF so i'm just waiting for ovulation time, but i think we'll miss it :nope:, as OH works away mon-fri, i'm due to ovulate 24th/26th at some point so i'm just hoping and praying :flower:

When are you due to ovulate ?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ahhh I see. it's funny how different hospitals operate. Isabella had only died the day before my scan so we figured it'd be nice to see her and so pushed for a natural delivery. The hospital pushed me hard for a D&C though.

After I had her we got to spend an hour with her in a little basket which was nice but the placenta wouldn't come out so I had to have a d&C anyway.

I am due to ovulate around the same time as you - I reckon probably the 24th but we'll see.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww i'm so sorry hun :hugs: i bet isabella is proud of her brave mummy :hugs:. 

I know i've heard lots of differant stories about what people have chose at the 13 weekish stage, my hospital were pushing for medical managemnt and to deliver but at the time i just felt i couldnt do it :cry: i wish i had some days and some days i am glad with what i chose. Good luck this month :dust: hope we all get them :bfp: soon x


----------



## kanga

Vicki, thats so brave of you, very commendable, dont know if I would have had the strength, you are a star

Dont forget we're all in the buddys section now tho girls, come on over xx


----------



## kanga

Round2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I join too? My story is pretty similar. Found out at 12 weeks there was no heartbeat had a d&c two days later on March 24. I ovulated just two weeks ago and got my first AF this week. I'm currently on CD3...here's hoping for a February baby.
> 
> I doubt I'll do anything different this time. I'm debated taking the baby asprin as I have blood clotting defect, but my hemotologist thinks it's useless.
> 
> How long has everyone else being TTC for?

this is my 4th cycle since my mmc in December. We got pg on the 2nd try last time so I'm hoping for another speedy one this time!!


----------



## Round2

goddess25 - thanks, I'm glad my AF is back too. It's rough thing for all of us, no matter how far along you were when you lost your baby. I can't imagine enduring two losses. That must have been awful for you.

I'm glad to have TTC to look forward to now. Only 10 more days till OV time!

Kanaga - hopefully this is your lucky month. I got pregnant the first time with my daughter then it took 5 months for my MMC.


----------



## Dannib247

hi lovelys!! hope everyone is well i did mesg the other day on here but obviously didnt send so for this i am sorry :( 
congratulations queenie and hb soo chuffed for you ladies :) xx
sorry too all those af got this month fingers tightly crossed for next month xx 
sadly af caught up with me too last night a day and i half late feeling a bit crappy but hey it happends too everyone at some point in their lives :)
hope our pregnant bunch are doing well have we reached the 12 week point yet ladies ?? 
kanga just been having a quick read through the post noticed you were feeling a bit low chin up cherub we shall plough through together xx
godess hope you feel better soon hun xx
hello to all the newbies im so sorry for you losses and hope that this thread will support you through to your bfp soon xx


----------



## kanga

hi Danni, good to have you back. Sorry :witch: got you hun, onward we go to the next cycle. I am feeling positive vibes for us both for a Feb baby x

We've set up a gp in the buddies section called Cyber Cycle Sisters, so come on over and say hi to the others!! xx


----------



## kanga

That's quite comforting, thanks R2. Hopefully it will be 4th time lucky for me!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Aww i'm so sorry hun :hugs: i bet isabella is proud of her brave mummy :hugs:.
> 
> I know i've heard lots of differant stories about what people have chose at the 13 weekish stage, my hospital were pushing for medical managemnt and to deliver but at the time i just felt i couldnt do it :cry: i wish i had some days and some days i am glad with what i chose. Good luck this month :dust: hope we all get them :bfp: soon x

I thnk if she hadn't passed away so recently I wouldn't have chosen to see her either. I think you know what is best for you


----------



## Vickieh1981

kanga said:


> Vicki, thats so brave of you, very commendable, dont know if I would have had the strength, you are a star
> 
> Dont forget we're all in the buddys section now tho girls, come on over xx

Thanks. It was the best thing for me and we have some lovely pics

Where is the buddy section?


----------



## goddess25

kanga said:


> Dont forget we're all in the buddys section now tho girls, come on over xx

Kanga where is this section?


----------



## goddess25

ok so i never had to look very hard, found it. Vickie if your still looking its in the TTC buddy section.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls so sorry i been MIA, i have so many posts to catch up on. Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hey TheKey - Kanga has done us proud and opened up in the ttc buddys forum :)

I am ok - delighted to have sore bbs :) but worrying about every twinge :(

hx


----------



## Lolly W

Vickieh1981 said:


> kanga said:
> 
> 
> Vicki, thats so brave of you, very commendable, dont know if I would have had the strength, you are a star
> 
> Dont forget we're all in the buddys section now tho girls, come on over xx
> 
> Thanks. It was the best thing for me and we have some lovely pics
> 
> Where is the buddy section?Click to expand...

Here we are in the buddy thread Vickie https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/328965-cyber-cycle-sisters.html


----------



## cutelou101

not sure if any of you ladies will get this, is anyone else having trouble getting onto buddies section? Not sure if its me thats down or the buddy section???


----------



## hb1

Hey Lou - yep - think they're doing maintenance :)

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was just going to ask the same lol x


----------



## kanga

help, i cant seem to find our group in the buddies section!


----------



## Round2

I had to do a search on our group name to find it.

It's under the following seciton..........

Trying To Conceive Forums > TTC Buddies > Groups


----------



## goddess25

Still cant seem to find it, will look a bit harder.


----------



## kanga

lolly posted a link above xx


----------



## goddess25

i forgot to post again... i found it. It was down when i was looking for maintenance.


----------

